# Guild's Flamebait News That Isn't Posted Thread



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

So as many of you should guess, I go through a lot of news on a daily basis related to gaming and there's actually a lot of it I just don't post because yes, I'm a good person and don't post flamebait.

...But it's fun to look at the news anyway.

So I'll just be posting news I find that is flamebait/subject to severe crying here so you guys can "peruse" it.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-03-11-zynga-all-games-are-derived-from-other-games

*Reason:* Subject to typical Zynga crying, will probably get related to everyone ripping off Nintendo by either: FireGrey, heartgold, DSGamer64, or jalaneme.

https://www.gameinformer.com/b/news...per-touts-the-power-of-the-playstation-4.aspx

*Reason: *"I’m glad Sony decided to go with 8GB RAM because it means that the PS4 will out-power most PC’s for years to come." is a quote. PC fat loser neckbeards "master race" will cry about it. Bladexsl will probably use the term "gfx whores" and people will complain about the PS4's nonexistent/unrevealed price.

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/395264/xbox-will-beat-ps4-in-next-gen-race-analyst/

*Reason: *Typical console wars cryfest.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/03/05/report-vita-sales-in-japan-have-quadrupled

*Reason: *Vita sales thread, will get shit on by defeatists and wanked on by optimists.

More will come but I'll put them in posts, not in the main thread.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

> As noted in that story, Vita sold 11,000 units two weeks before the price cut; presumably, this means Vita sold around 44,000 units following the price cut, a substantial amount for a handheld that’s been struggling to gain a foothold.


WiiU Master Race - Cancelled Redux. _;O;_


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> WiiU Master Race - Cancelled Redux. _;O;_


 
That's actually outdated, figures put it about 60,000 sales. Second place in Japan, about 10,000 behind the 3DS.

Also did pretty well in software with One Piece: Pirate Warriors and Senran Kagura: Child Porn Sim.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> That's actually outdated, figures put it about 60,000 sales. Second place in Japan, about 10,000 behind the 3DS.
> 
> Also did pretty well in software with One Piece: Pirate Warriors and Senran Kagura: Child Porn Sim.


Party pooper. 



> *Vita* 62,543
> *3DS LL* 50,265
> *3DS* 27,174
> *PS3* 25,725
> ...


 
//troleingpro 2013


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Party pooper.


 
Sorry, the chart I saw combined 3DS LL and 3DS sales. I mean they're the same thing anyway, one just compensates for the small penis size of Japan.

Now if only we had a Vita LL. With a 10 in screen. I'd buy it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Now if only we had a Vita LL. With a 10 in screen. I'd buy it.


Only if they made the back comfy, preferably with a'la gamepad handles _(they could hide battery cells in those)_, the PSVita's already quite big.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Only if they made the back comfy, preferably with a'la gamepad handles _(they could hide battery cells in those)_, the PSVita's already quite big.


 
Actually I'm quite fond of the Vita's size. I have an old carrying bag for a small set of iPod speakers and it fits the Vita perfectly. I use a miniDV case to carry around my carts so it has perfect room to through that in one of the pouches.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Actually I'm quite fond of the Vita's size. I have an old carrying bag for a small set of iPod speakers and it fits the Vita perfectly. I use a miniDV case to carry around my carts so it has perfect room to through that in one of the pouches.


Oh, it's great size-wise - I'm just saying that if they made it bigger, it'd have to be relatively _"comfy"_ - I was referring to the imaginary 10".


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, it's great size-wise - I'm just saying that if they made it bigger, it'd have to be relatively _"comfy"_ - I was referring to the imaginary 10".


 
Well go big or go home. I mean it may be big but wouldn't want fabulous Vita games on a 10in screen?


----------



## emigre (Mar 11, 2013)

Japan really didn't take to the 360.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well go big or go home. I mean it may be big but wouldn't want fabulous Vita games on a 10in screen?


I suppose, but I value comfort greatly so they'd have to make the shape _"just right"_ rather than a standard a'la tablet with controls on the sides. I like me some long sittings with me PSVita, uh-huh.

Wouldn't mind an HDMI-Out either - the devkit has it, so why the heck not?  That or Remote Play that works both ways.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

emigre said:


> Japan really didn't take to the 360.


 
Looks like they did a 180 on the 360.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 11, 2013)

Even retail PC RAM would be just $24 more to go from 4GB of 8GB in a single stick, so the complaint isn't the cost but the reasoning as games are still not RAM-dependant and tend to be GPU-limited, a large amount of RAM indicates the possibility of lots of software running on top of the game, and people want their consoles to just game because other stuff is scary.

</weak attempt to kill guild's thread-boner>


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 11, 2013)

I love everything about this thread


----------



## Engert (Mar 11, 2013)

_Those_ are the news you should post Guild for a fiery debate.
Can you post more please? I'm dying to hear something about Mass Effect 3 or anything about ME. Remember when Project Director of Mass Effect was asking people on Twitter on what they like to see on the next Mass Effect?
That was the lamest news i've ever seen on my life.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Even retail PC RAM would be just $24 more to go from 4GB of 8GB in a single stick, so the complaint isn't the cost but the reasoning as games are still not RAM-dependant and tend to be GPU-limited, a large amount of RAM indicates the possibility of lots of software running on top of the game, and people want their consoles to just game because other stuff is scary.
> 
> </weak attempt to kill guild's thread-boner>


Keep in mind that this is _shared memory _- both system assets, graphics assets and actual game code are all in the same place and this alone greatly simplifies matters. This is also the reason why there's so much of it. The real treat though is that it's GDDR5 memory which is blazing fast.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 11, 2013)

Just Cause Dev Claims PS4 Will Out-Power Most PCs For Years

The tears shall sustain me.


----------



## Flame (Mar 11, 2013)

Flamebait my favorite type of Flame.




emigre said:


> Japan really didn't take to the 360.


 

but 360 has no Games......


DinohScene dont kill me...


----------



## Rydian (Mar 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Keep in mind that this is _shared memory _- both system assets, graphics assets and actual game code are all in the same place and this alone greatly simplifies matters. This is also the reason why there's so much of it. The real treat though is that it's GDDR5 memory which is blazing fast.


Discounting 2GB for VRAM (the 1080P assumption is obvious and high-resolution textures love VRAM), it's still a few gigs to spare for stuff on top.

inb4 That's what she said.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Discounting 2GB for VRAM (the 1080P assumption is obvious and high-resolution textures love VRAM), it's still a few gigs to spare for stuff on top.


_Today_, but what about _in 10 years time?_ Remember, this is a NextGen - it needs quite a lot of leeway in terms of specs.



> inb4 That's what she said.


I'm still wholeheartedly _behind_ the PS4.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _Today_, but what about _in 10 years time?_ Remember, this is a NextGen - it needs quite a lot of leeway in terms of specs.


Just like the Intel Pentium D is a good CPU to have because 10 years ago people realized Dual-core was the way of the future?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Just like the Intel Pentium D is a good CPU to have because 10 years ago people realized Dual-core was the way of the future?


It's definitely better than a single-core equivalent from the same time period.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It's definitely better than a single-core equivalent from the same time period.


But time and time again, going too future-proof is wasted money because by the time the future arrives, it needs more updated versions of the older concepts to run fluidly.

Allocating 2GB for VRAM is a good idea, and assuming 2-3GB used for games (non-locked), there's still ~3GB worth of speculation.
Background video playing without to-disk suspension?
A large buffer for gameplay recording and uploading?
Browser multi-tasking in the background without suspension?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

God PC gamers are really adamant on proving that paying for a $1000+ toy wasn't a bad idea.

;o;


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Allocating 2GB for VRAM is a good idea, and assuming 2-3GB used for games (non-locked), there's still ~3GB worth of speculation.
> Background video playing without to-disk suspension?
> A large buffer for gameplay recording and uploading?
> Browser multi-tasking in the background without suspension?


I'm going to bet on _"the PlayStation Eye pre-emptively recording your every move and automaticaly enabling a RougeTube Stream whenever you're naked in the room - that's the secret trigger!"_.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm going to bet on _"the PlayStation Eye pre-emptively recording your every move and automaticaly enabling a RougeTube Stream whenever you're naked in the room - that's the secret trigger!"_.


The buffer overflow exploit required to hack it will have people scrambling for penis pumps.  They'll be harder to find than the USB debuggers were when the PS3 was first hacked!


----------



## Flame (Mar 11, 2013)

the best thing about PC, you dont need to get a new pc once you get BSOD ("RROD or "yellow light of death"). just buy a new part.... which cost much as a new console

;O;


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/03/05/report-vita-sales-in-japan-have-quadrupled
> 
> *Reason: *Vita sales thread, will get shit on by defeatists and wanked on by optimists.
> 
> More will come but I'll put them in posts, not in the main thread.


Quadrupled?

4 x 0 = ?

;o;


----------



## Flame (Mar 11, 2013)

soulx said:


> Quadrupled?
> 
> 4 x 0 = ?
> 
> ;o;


 
thats 0, if you didnt know. and i thought Canada had a good eduction system.

;O;


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 11, 2013)

This is me caring


----------



## Engert (Mar 11, 2013)

Can we apply flamebait news to other categories or just games?
Because i've got a whole bunch of flambait things that don't apply to games.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

Engert said:


> Can we apply flamebait news to other categories or just games?
> Because i've got a whole bunch of flambait things that don't apply to games.


 
no


----------



## Engert (Mar 11, 2013)

Okay.

Here's why Nintendo sucks:

http://www.ign.com/blogs/eatpizza4chickens/2008/07/07/why-nintendo-sucks

http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-ways-we-know-nintendo-has-lost-its-mind/

They are the Kim Jong Il of the gaming industry and because they are moderated by 13 year old admins (maybe 18) who are facebook-integrated or twitter-integrated.

Tell me that isn't true?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

Engert said:


> Okay.
> 
> Here's why Nintendo sucks:
> 
> ...


 
blogs =/= news


----------



## Engert (Mar 11, 2013)

Ah shit. Can we at least pretend they are news? Kind of like Twitter news?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

Engert said:


> Ah shit. Can we at least pretend they are news? Kind of like Twitter news?


 
no


----------



## Rydian (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> blogs =/= news


Unless it's somebody from Minecraft/Mojang blogging or tweeting something, in which case it's fair game to re-report and rip into.

Internet fact #87.


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 12, 2013)

360 sales are laughable!
HAHAHAHAHAHACAN'TSTOPLAUGHINGHAHAHAHA!!!1


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 13, 2013)

Too bad you don't include blogs. I found a beauty just now. ;O;

Is Xenoblade Chronicles the best JRPG of all time?


----------



## Maxternal (Mar 13, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Too bad you don't include blogs. I found a beauty just now. ;O;
> 
> Is Xenoblade Chronicles the best JRPG of all time?


Somebody sure likes their FF6 and Chrono Trigger


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 13, 2013)

www.computerandvideogames.com/395765/vita-tops-japan-hardware-sales/

*Reason: *Sales news and GBAtemp will collectively lose its shit.

However it was worth making an "EOF news" post.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I suppose, but I value comfort greatly so they'd have to make the shape _"just right"_ rather than a standard a'la tablet with controls on the sides. I like me some long sittings with me PSVita, uh-huh.
> 
> Wouldn't mind an HDMI-Out either - the devkit has it, so why the heck not?  That or Remote Play that works both ways.


http://www.gamestop.com/ps-vita/accessories/power-grip-for-ps-vita/102036

Works like a charm.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 13, 2013)

http://www.gamesradar.com/gamestop-seeing-strong-demand-ps4/

Watch out, Nintendrones, you've been PS-forewarned.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://www.gamesradar.com/gamestop-seeing-strong-demand-ps4/
> 
> Watch out, Nintendrones, you've been PS-forewarned.


http://www.polygon.com/2012/11/15/3649734/gamestop-reports-high-demand-for-wii-u-consoles-games


----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2013)

"Guild's Flamebait News That Isn't Posted Only It's Posted Actually But It's The EOF So It's Okay."


----------



## Gahars (Mar 20, 2013)

Can we throw in "Potential Flamebait News That Is Posted Anyway?"

http://gbatemp.net/threads/rumor-final-fantasy-versus-xiii-now-ff-xv-and-a-ps4-exclusive.344866/

Or as I'm calling the thread from now on, PSX Gon' Give It To Ya.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Can we throw in "Potential Flamebait News That Is Posted Anyway?"
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/rumor-final-fantasy-versus-xiii-now-ff-xv-and-a-ps4-exclusive.344866/
> 
> Or as I'm calling the thread from now on, PSX Gon' Give It To Ya.


 
What, Sony getting Final Fantasy main series as an exclusive? THIS IS UNHEARD OF.

They really are worse than the mafia.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2013/03/19/ea-up-for-worst-company-award-again.aspx

*Reason:* More EA crying/boohoo'ing, jalaneme will probably say another stupid statement, DSGamer64 will jump on board as well. Everyone will say "THEY DESERVE IT!" when they don't over companies like fucking Walmart. But since people on this site are self-centered bitches whose shallow lives only revolve around video games, they'll only think of EA and not of companies that truly do terrible things.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 20, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Can we throw in "Potential Flamebait News That Is Posted Anyway?"
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/rumor-final-fantasy-versus-xiii-now-ff-xv-and-a-ps4-exclusive.344866/
> 
> Or as I'm calling the thread from now on, PSX Gon' Give It To Ya.


If true.
Must buy ps4


----------



## Janthran (Mar 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Sorry, the chart I saw combined 3DS LL and 3DS sales. I mean they're the same thing anyway, one just compensates for the small penis size of Japan.
> 
> Now if only we had a Vita LL. With a 10 in screen. I'd buy it.


You want a massive touchscreen device with no gaemz? I think the Wii U can do that


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 21, 2013)

http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/188567/Wii_U_still_struggles_in_February_sales_charts.php
Nintendo are doomed~


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 23, 2013)

Watch the whole thing to find the solution to WiiU's current problems.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 24, 2013)

*;o;*


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Let's add this to Gahar's lovely comparison:

*Nintendo 3DS:*

Released February 26th 2011
Price dropped after *5 months *_(July 28th 2011)_ aprox. *42%* _(from $249 to $169)_
*Revision* released *after a year *_(July 28th 2011)_
*Sony PSVita:*

Released December 11th 2011
Price dropped after *14 months* _(February 28th 2013) _by aprox. *20%* and only in Japan _(from ¥24,980 to ¥19,980)_
*No revision in sight* despite various rumours
_...are you taking notes, kids?_


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _...are you taking notes, kids?_


Well, let's see... 


Nintendo dropped the price and launched a revision, and the 3DS is selling like hotcakes
Sony kept the high price and there's no revision in sight, and the Vita is selling like _cow pies_

Duly noted.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> Well, let's see...
> 
> 
> Nintendo dropped the price and launched a revision, and the 3DS is selling like hotcakes
> ...


I'm sure all the early adopters think along your lines and were in no way upset that the handheld they've _just_ bought has been reduced by $80, not to mention that a bigger, better version of the same console with longer battery life and a higher-quality screen _(bigger pixels lead to a more effective 3D effect)_ was released mere months after the original was.


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm sure all the early adopters think along your lines and were in no way upset that the handheld they've _just_ bought has been reduced by $80, not to mention that a bigger, better version of the same console with longer battery life and a higher-quality screen _(bigger pixels lead to a more effective 3D effect)_ was released mere months after the original was.


And what does that tell us, kids? Loyalty to the early adopters is detrimental to business success    

Like the ancient Vulcan proverb says, "the sales to the many outweigh the sales to the few". Or was it Ferengi?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> And what does that tell us, kids? Loyalty to the early adopters is detrimental to business success
> 
> Like the ancient Vulcan proverb says, "the sales to the many outweigh the sales to the few". Or was it Ferengi?


No early adopters --> No sales --> No incentive for developers to develop games --> No sales redux
Early adopters --> Incentive to create revisions that make you feel buying the console was a bad idea

Damn, Economy! You scary!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> bigger pixels


But Foxi!  Bigger pixels are *BAD(!)* because that means lower-quality graphics!

How will consumers handle such bullshit that Nintendo *DARES(!)* to push while *FORCING(!)* them to play the 3DS?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> But Foxi! Bigger pixels are *BAD(!)* because that means lower-quality graphics!
> 
> How will consumers handle such bullshit that Nintendo *DARES(!)* to push while *FORCING(!)* them to play the 3DS?


Be gone, you and your logical thinking! This is the EoF, don't mess with my trollbait!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Be gone, you and your logical thinking! This is the EoF, don't mess with my trollbait!


I will hump your goddamned leg.

Right here.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I will hump your goddamned leg.
> 
> Right here.


Good luck, we'll see who shall hump who!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Good luck, we'll see who shall hump who!


*humps your leg*


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> *humps your leg*


*Turns out Rydian was humping a fake leg, Foxi proceeds to tie Rydian up*


----------



## Rydian (Mar 24, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *Turns out Rydian was humping a fake leg, Foxi proceeds to tie Rydian up*


I NEED AN ADULT!!!

DINOHSCENE DOES NOT COUNT!!!


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I NEED AN ADULT!!!
> 
> DINOHSCENE DOES NOT COUNT!!!


*calls Dinoh* 

Dis gon b gud...


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 24, 2013)

I heard humping and adult stuff?

COUNT ME IN


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2013)

...I'm outta here.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> ~
> 
> ...I'm outta here.


Yeah yeah, I saw you leave that camera on the shelf.


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Yeah yeah, I saw you leave that camera on the shelf.


Camer_a_, singular? 


...I mean oh shoot, you got me, I'm busted, you've thwarted my plans, etc. etc.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> Camer_a_, singular?
> 
> 
> ...I mean oh shoot, you got me, I'm busted, you've thwarted my plans, etc. etc.


Foxi charges.  Not mah rules, man.


----------



## Veho (Mar 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Foxi charges.  Not mah rules, man.


Oh, I understand. Them's the breaks, I'll just have to abide. 

So. I'll just take my camera, singular, and go.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> Oh, I understand. Them's the breaks, I'll just have to abide.
> 
> So. I'll just take my camera, singular, and go.


And take note that we're using anti-piracy and data protection on the video files.

Managed by Sony.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 28, 2013)

EA: "DRM is a failed dead-end strategy", but it's cool, because SimCity's Always Online thing was totally not DRM. Seriously, guys.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 29, 2013)

www.computerandvideogames.com/398586/gamestop-blames-disappointing-wii-u-sales-on-lack-of-games-marketing/

*Reason: *Captain obvious of industry.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 29, 2013)

http://techreport.com/news/24575/pc-gaming-market-grew-8-in-2012

#PCGamingMasterRace


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 30, 2013)

Rydian said:


> And take note that we're using anti-piracy and data protection on the video files.
> 
> Managed by Sony.


I'm filming you in plaintext.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 1, 2013)

Assassin's Creed will be annual until players say stop

Stop.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Assassin's Creed will be annual until players say stop
> 
> Stop.


But why do you care?  If players enjoy playing it, let them.

</srsineof>


----------



## Gahars (Apr 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> But why do you care? If players enjoy playing it, let them.
> 
> </srsineof>


 
Because the quality has seriously declined and I hate to see that happen to a franchise I once really enjoyed?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Because the quality has seriously declined and I hate to see that happen to a franchise I once really enjoyed?


Do we really need to get into the whole "Does time = quality?" debate and bring up Duke Nukem Forever and other such atrocities?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Do we really need to get into the whole "Does time = quality?" debate and bring up Duke Nukem Forever and other such atrocities?


 
More time doesn't necessarily produce a game, sure, but a quick turnaround isn't going to do it any favors, either.

I'm just speaking from personal experience, but the quick succession of titles in the franchise burned me out and I jumped ship. Sometimes a little breathing room can be just what a franchise needs; with AC, I felt smothered.

I'm sure that Assassin's Creed is making them great money now, but in the long run? Considering the reception of Assassin's Creed 3 across the board, I think the brand is suffering for it; maybe they'll win back the crowd with IV, but I'm skeptical. I'd just hate to see a franchise I once really enjoyed go the way of Guitar Hero.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2013)

Gahars said:


> More time doesn't necessarily produce a game, sure, but a quick turnaround isn't going to do it any favors, either.
> 
> I'm just speaking from personal experience, but the quick succession of titles in the franchise burned me out and I jumped ship. Sometimes a little breathing room can be just what a franchise needs; with AC, I felt smothered.
> 
> I'm sure that Assassin's Creed is making them great money now, but in the long run? Considering the reception of Assassin's Creed 3 across the board, I think the brand is suffering for it; maybe they'll win back the crowd with IV, but I'm skeptical. I'd just hate to see a franchise I once really enjoyed go the way of Guitar Hero.


Could always not play them.  I don't even have III because I still haven't beaten the ones before it, and I likely won't get it for a while.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 1, 2013)

A question on Assassin's Creeds

Should I get someone that knows nothing of the franchise but is a fan of modern prince of persia style gameplay but always wished it had a bit more of a free roaming bent and then sit them down with a copy of say 1 and a copy of 3 would they dismiss the later titles?

Moreover given others in this thread have declared their intentions to play it at some unspecified, but presumably somewhat distant, point in the future would it play out they will we see a series go downhill as badly as some might have said?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Could always not play them.


 
Of course I don't have to play, but I can still hope that Ubisoft gets the franchise back on the rails.



FAST6191 said:


> A question on Assassin's Creeds
> 
> Should I get someone that knows nothing of the franchise but is a fan of modern prince of persia style gameplay but always wished it had a bit more of a free roaming bent and then sit them down with a copy of say 1 and a copy of 3 would they dismiss the later titles?
> 
> Moreover given others in this thread have declared their intentions to play it at some unspecified, but presumably somewhat distant, point in the future would it play out they will we see a series go downhill as badly as some might have said?


 
I enjoyed AC 1, but it has a lot of boring repetition, so it may not be the best place to start.

I'd recommend giving them 2 and seeing how they like it. If they like that, then AC: Brotherhood is a pretty good followup. They could probably just stop there and be satisfied - Revelations is more padded than RuPaul's bra and the reaction to AC 3 has been very mixed, to say the least.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2013)

What is off the rails though?  Releasing too often?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 1, 2013)

Rydian said:


> What is off the rails though? Releasing too often?


 
Releasing increasingly disappointing entries in short succession, sure. 

AC is Ubisoft's dependable workhorse, but the legs are giving out - if you don't give it some rest now, you'll have to take it behind the shed sooner or later.

I mean, I don't know, the idea well is looking pretty dry. We're looking at pirate assassins for the next game. Whee.

Maybe a little time off would do everyone some good. Make the next Assassin's Creed something to be excited for, to be hyped about, not just expected. Come back to Assassin's Creed out of inspiration, not obligation. Maybe take the dev teams and piles of cash thrown at each year's AC game and invest them into something new. The response to Watch Dogs has been overwhelmingly positive so far, so it's not like we're resistant to new IPs (sales remain to be seen, of course, but I'm hopeful). Every major, juggernaut franchise starts out as a new IP - Assassin's Creed included. You won't find the next success story unless you take the risk.

Of course, this isn't going to happen; AC is a cash cow now, and the short term gain overshadows the long term harm. But hey, a man can dream his wild pipe dreams.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not really seeing what the problem _is_, though.


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2013)

Assassin's Creed Racing. 

All AC characters race around medieval cities and landscapes in wooden go-karts invented by Leonardo Da Vinci.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 2, 2013)

Veho said:


> Assassin's Creed Racing.
> 
> All AC characters race around medieval cities and landscapes in wooden go-karts invented by Leonardo Da Vinci.


People would buy this.

And I would not blame them.


----------



## Veho (Apr 2, 2013)

Also, Assassin's Fortress.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 5, 2013)

Aliens: Colonial Marines Wii U Port Cancelled


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2013)

Are you saying the Wii U dodged a bullet there?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 5, 2013)

Veho said:


> Are you saying the Wii U dodged a bullet there?


 
Yes.

Also, Nic Cage has impeccable hair and smooth moves.


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Also, Nic Cage has impeccable hair and smooth moves.


To be fair, his character in the movie can see into the future, hence the Jedi moves. The hair, however...


----------



## Flame (Apr 6, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Aliens: Colonial Marines Wii U Port Cancelled


 
the bullet its not even near. show off!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 9, 2013)

Developing for PS4 is 'a really pleasant surprise,' says Ubisoft Montreal

#SurprisinglyPleasantMasterRace


----------



## Veho (Apr 9, 2013)

"Developing for an off-the-shelf system is easier than learning to develop for a custom architecture"  





How _very_ unexpected. 



> "I'll tell you an anecdote: When I was the producer on Prince of Persia: Sands of Time we managed to get our hands on a very good programmer who's still on the Assassin's Creed core team. One day on his desk he had a black book, and I was like, 'what is that?' It was the documentation support for coding for PS2. That day I understood I never wanted to optimize code, that's too much work.


Spoken like a true PC developer.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/123200-EA-Gave-BioWare-Complete-Creative-Control

*Reason: *Nazi propaganda.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/123200-EA-Gave-BioWare-Complete-Creative-Control
> 
> *Reason: *Nazi propaganda.


SEGA once gave Bioware complete creative control... and _Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood_ happened. Remember that game? Yeah, nobody does.

//trole2013MasterRace


----------



## Gahars (Apr 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> SEGA once gave Bioware complete creative control... and _Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood_ happened. Remember that game? Yeah, nobody does.
> 
> //trole2013MasterRace


 
To be fair, I think it's less because Bioware had creative control and more because it was a Sonic game.

Master Trole status... achieved.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2013)

Gahars said:


> To be fair, I think it's less because Bioware had creative control and more because it was a Sonic game.
> 
> Master Trole status... achieved.


_If only it could be considered one_. I played it, it doesn't play like a Sonic game.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _If only it could be considered one_. I played it, it doesn't play like a Sonic game.


 
Really?

I don't know about you, but it's sounding better and better by the second!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 10, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Really?
> 
> I don't know about you, but it's sounding better and better by the second!


There, that was better.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 15, 2013)

Price Drop Won't Help Ailing Wii U, Claims Analyst

The One Man Wolf Pach-ter is back. Let the tears flow like wine!


----------



## Veho (Apr 15, 2013)

He has a point, though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 15, 2013)

_"Buy the new WiiU, now 25% off! What does it do?"_

_




_

_"Get it while we have them in stock!"_


----------



## Gahars (Apr 15, 2013)

Veho said:


> He has a point, though.


 
Who said he didn't? The fudge-Pachters?

And can I start using that more often?


----------



## emigre (Apr 16, 2013)

Pachter: PS4/Nextbox could have lowest starting prices for consoles ever


----------



## Rydian (Apr 16, 2013)

emigre said:


> ~


Is this the same guy that said the $300-$350 console getting a price cut wouldn't help?

Just want to make sure I've got my WTF face on for the right situation.


----------



## emigre (Apr 16, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Is this the same guy that said the $300-$350 console getting a price cut wouldn't help?
> 
> Just want to make sure I've got my WTF face on for the right situation.


 
Pachter is just flamebait.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 16, 2013)

Rumor: Xbox 720 always-online false, is backwards compatible

In other news, we've always been at war with Eastasia.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 16, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Rumor: Xbox 720 always-online false, is backwards compatible
> 
> In other news, we've always been at war with Eastasia.


A rumour about a rumour?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 16, 2013)

soulx said:


> A rumour about a rumour?


 
We live in a world where we have announcements for announcements. It was only a matter of time.

I can't wait for rumors about rumors about announcements for announcements. The future is coming!


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> In other news, we've always been at war with Eastasia.


----------



## Flame (Apr 17, 2013)

end of atlus it seems.

http://www.siliconera.com/2013/04/15/atluss-parent-company-index-holdings-is-in-debt/


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 17, 2013)

Flame said:


> *end of atlus it seems.*
> 
> http://www.siliconera.com/2013/04/15/atluss-parent-company-index-holdings-is-in-debt/


careful with the sensationalist headlines, you could give emigre a heart attack.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 17, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Is this the same guy that said the $300-$350 console getting a price cut wouldn't help?
> 
> Just want to make sure I've got my WTF face on for the right situation.


As far as I remember that's not what he said - what he did say was that _a price cut alone_ isn't going to save the console, meaning that it needs more content made for it first and foremost. For once he spoke something relatively sensible and he's still being criticized.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 20, 2013)

http://www.vg247.com/2013/04/20/npd-march-bioshock-infinite-tops-us-retail-charts/comment-page-1/

It's okay, the Wii U outsold the Vita. It's doing just fine!


----------



## Rydian (Apr 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> As far as I remember that's not what he said - what he did say was that _a price cut alone_ isn't going to save the console, meaning that it needs more content made for it first and foremost. For once he spoke something relatively sensible and he's still being criticized.


Versus consoles that aren't out yet and have no games and the only thing being discussed was the price?

I just find it pretty weird that he's saying that, especially touting $500 as, you know, "OMG lowest".


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Versus consoles that aren't out yet and have no games and the only thing being discussed was the price?


Versus consoles which run the exact same games as the WiiU at the moment at comparable quality for less money, Rydian.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Versus consoles which run the exact same games as the WiiU at the moment at comparable quality for less money, Rydian.


... ?????

Wii U: $350
Nextbox: Suggested $500
PS4: Suggested $400

"less"?

This is my confusal.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Rydian said:


> ... ?????
> 
> Wii U: $350
> Nextbox: Suggested $500
> ...


Today it's still PS3 and 360 and those two are cheaper.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 20, 2013)

Ah, that makes more sense then for the comparison.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Rydian said:


> Ah, that makes more sense then for the comparison.


That's the problem the WiiU currently has - it gets a lot of multiplatform ports of old and new games alike but very little exclusive titles from Western companies. This of course is understandable considering the current WiiU sales, but it's certainly not doing the console any favours since gamers either already played them or can play them on their current systems anyways.

Sure, there's the First-party CPR Therapy going on, but not everyone _"digs that"_ and contrary to Nintendo's original statement that the WiiU will be their return to the mainstream, I'm not seeing any mainstream first or second-party games. A Metroid Prime title could entice customers to buy the system, but _nooo_...


----------



## Veho (Apr 20, 2013)

tl;dr: the WiiU is doomed.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 24, 2013)

iOS Developer Takes Survival Horror Title To Wii U

#Portendo


----------



## Veho (Apr 24, 2013)

Gahars said:


> #Portendo


I was going to say something along those lines too when I read the title, but it won't be a port of their existing titles, they're working on a new game. So it's not a port... yet.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> I was going to say something along those lines too when I read the title, but it won't be a port of their existing titles, they're working on a new game. So it's not a port... yet.


 
First law of console wars slap-fights: All games are ports unless proven otherwise. And even then...


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 24, 2013)

Gahars said:


> First law of console wars slap-fights: All games are ports unless proven otherwise. And even then...


First law of Console Wars - only stick people are admitted and Sony always win _(thanks to support from the mafia)_ unless proven otherwise... And even then...


----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2013)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/art...10300-We-Really-Really-Dont-Need-New-Consoles


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sony president checking out "Wii U Panaroma View" on his Wii U.

typical sony looking for new ideas to steal.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2013)

soulx said:


> Sony president checking out "Wii U Panaroma View" on his Wii U.
> 
> typical sony looking for new ideas to steal.


Pretty sure they've seen Google Earth earlier.


----------



## Gahars (May 9, 2013)

Sony Reports First Annual Profit Since 2008 

Holla holla get dolla.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Sony Reports First Annual Profit Since 2008
> 
> Holla holla get dolla.


Wait... but... _PSVita haz no gaems, PS3 haz no gaems, Sony is worse than the Mafia! ;O;_

_...I bet they stole the money from Nintendo, just like they steal their ideas. _


----------



## the_randomizer (May 9, 2013)

Veho said:


> tl;dr: the WiiU is doomed.


 
tl;dr the Wii U is


----------



## Qtis (May 9, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Sony Reports First Annual Profit Since 2008
> 
> Holla holla get dolla.


I was about to post this in USN a while ago, but raul among others thought of it not being worth it. Now I find this priceless diamond in the rough EoF post that fits the bill! AND THEN YOU WERE FIRST, GAHARS! ;O;

I can imagine the first 10 pages of "LOL PSVITA AND PS3 DON'T SELL, SONY DOOMED!"


----------



## Gahars (May 10, 2013)

Aliens: Colonial Marines hits 1.3 million sales.

And this is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Qtis (May 10, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Aliens: Colonial Marines hits 1.3 million sales.
> 
> And this is why we can't have nice things.


 
1.3 million? Pff.. I raise your 1.3 with with 2.4 million with Sonic and Mario in the Olympics! Not that the game is bad. There just happenes to better games, which can be described as everything after and before said game


----------



## Rydian (May 11, 2013)

EA lays off 900 people.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 11, 2013)

Rydian said:


> EA lays off 900 people.


OVER 900!?!


----------



## Gahars (May 18, 2013)

Wii U: Death By Apathy

Bring out your dead! Bring out your dead!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Wii U: Death By Apathy
> 
> Bring out your dead! Bring out your dead!


Sometimes I really think most video game journalists are thoroughly uneducated when it comes to the subject matter they write about.

Everyone seems to praise the _nogaems_ Nintendo 64 and yet they rag on the Dreamcast as far as third-party support is concerned when the system actually had a plethora of third-party titles, and not just random ones - we're talking triple-A games like Unreal Tournament, Omicron: The Nomad Soul, Street Fighter, Tomb Rider and the likes.

If anything, the Wii U had a Nintendo 64 moment, but hey! What do I know, I'm just basing what I say on actual facts.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Sometimes I really think most video game journalists are thoroughly uneducated when it comes to the subject matter they write about.
> 
> Everyone seems to praise the _nogaems_ Nintendo 64 and yet they rag on the Dreamcast as far as third-party support is concerned when the system actually had a plethora of third-party titles, and not just random ones - we're talking triple-A games like Unreal Tournament, Omicron: The Nomad Soul, Street Fighter, Tomb Rider and the likes.
> 
> If anything, the Wii U had a Nintendo 64 moment, but hey! What do I know, I'm just basing what I say on actual facts.


 
I thought like Quake and Marvel vs. Capcom 2 were also pretty notable in terms of online play on the Dreamcast too?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I thought like Quake and Marvel vs. Capcom 2 were also pretty notable in terms of online play on the Dreamcast too?


Of course, I just named a few of titles, really - there are a few really good Online titles for it, for example Phantasy Star Online.

The Dreamcast's online structure was innovative - it was one of the first that didn't require you to stand on your head to get it to work, not to mention that the console had a modem out-of-the-box. Good stuff.

But alas, I digress. My point was that the comparison struck me as incorrect.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 18, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Sometimes I really think most video game journalists are thoroughly uneducated when it comes to the subject matter they write about.
> 
> Everyone seems to praise the _nogaems_ Nintendo 64 and yet they rag on the Dreamcast as far as third-party support is concerned when the system actually had a plethora of third-party titles, and not just random ones - we're talking triple-A games like Unreal Tournament, Omicron: The Nomad Soul, Street Fighter, Tomb Rider and the likes.
> 
> If anything, the Wii U had a Nintendo 64 moment, but hey! What do I know, I'm just basing what I say on actual facts.


It's a pretty apt comparison, though. I mean, sales aren't much better than the Dreamcast's at the time. Third-party support is barren aside from a few pubs like Sega and Ubisoft (just like the Dreamcast). EA has abandoned the console just as they did with the Dreamcast.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 18, 2013)

soulx said:


> It's a pretty apt comparison, though. I mean, sales aren't much better than the Dreamcast's at the time. Third-party support is barren aside from a few pubs like Sega and Ubisoft (just like the Dreamcast). EA has abandoned the console just as they did with the Dreamcast.


You misunderstood me soul. The Dreamcast did flot sales-wise _big time_, but it did not fail _third-party support-wise_ which is the context in which the comparison was used, and that makes it inappropriate. If the context was sales, I would nod in agreement, but it wasnt. 

Unless you _(or the journalist in question)_ meant solely Electronic Arts support, in which case yes, I agree.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 31, 2013)

Rise from your grave, topic. Rise!



> Nintendo released its financial results for the last quarter today, revealing strong 3DS sales alongside Wii U sales that are below even pessimistic expectations.
> 
> Nintendo remains in profit overall thanks to the strong performance of its assets and the recovery of the currency market against the yen, but it made a slight operating loss of just under 5 billion yen, around $50m, meaning that the business of actually selling games and consoles was not profitable. Nintendo attributes this loss to "total selling, general and administrative expenses [which] exceeded gross profit due to enhancement of advertising and promotion of Nintendo 3DS overseas to increase sales, and research and development for the Wii U software."
> 
> ...As ever, the sales figures tell the most interesting story. The Wii U sold just 160,000 units globally between the beginning of April and the end of June, an astonishingly low number. That's less than half the 390,000 units that it managed to sell in the final three months of its last financial year. Software figures were not much better: 1.03 million total for the quarter. Total Wii U sales now stand at 3.61 million.


  IGN

inb4 the sale wailing


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2013)

WiiU is doomed while the 3DS prints money, what else is new   



Gahars said:


> inb4 the sale wailing


Sale whaling?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 31, 2013)

Veho said:


> WiiU is doomed while the 3DS prints money, what else is new



But does the 3ds print as much money as the DS before it?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 31, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Rise from your grave, topic. Rise!
> 
> IGN
> 
> inb4 the sale wailing


Oh boy...


----------



## Veho (Jul 31, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> But does the 3ds print as much money as the DS before it?


Well it _sells_ better than the DS, for now, but the actual money printed depends on the profit margin.


----------



## Qtis (Jul 31, 2013)

Veho said:


> Sale whaling?


Whale sailing?

Nintendo, y u no make profit with gaems?


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 31, 2013)

Gahars posted the sales topic I wanted to post!
;O;


----------



## Gahars (Aug 7, 2013)

Bethesda: Wii U is "not on our radar" - "It's largely a hardware thing."

inb4 hardware don't mean a thing


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 7, 2013)

Is this just the new SGS thread?


----------



## Rydian (Aug 7, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Is this just the new SGS thread?


It's "Shit The Game Industry Says".

Or rather, if you want to be more serious, stuff that people in-the-know say that the average person would like to pretend is false.

You know, like "Wii U sales suck".


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 8, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Bethesda: Wii U is "not on our radar" - "It's largely a hardware thing."
> 
> inb4 hardware don't mean a thing


* bites flamebait hook, line, and sinker * 

To be fair, Gabe Newell said essentially the same thing (and in much harsher words) about the PS3 ("it's weaker than a Pentium 4!"), before doing a complete 180 and claiming the PS3 version of Portal 2 would be thedefinitive console version of the game. Funny how he made that 180 AFTER the install base shot up to more profitable levels for developers.

I'm not saying that hardware doesn't matter (as the Wii proved, it most certainly does), but there's no denying that the install base generally has MUCH more to do with it (even the Wii got CoD).

I just don't understand why developers feel the need to make such BS reasons for not developing on the Wii U when the true reason ("there's not a large enough install base for it to be worth the money") is perfectly understandable.

A year or two from now when Xbox 1 and PS4 are out with their much superior hardware and larger install bases, the hardware argument would be quite believable. But right now, it just comes off as a lame excuse.


Rydian said:


> It's "Shit The Game Industry Says".
> 
> Or rather, if you want to be more serious, stuff that people in-the-know say that the average person would like to pretend is false.
> 
> You know, like "Wii U sales suck".


I haven't seen a single person, at least on this forum, deny the Wii U's abysmal sales. Sounds far from "the average person" to me.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 8, 2013)

Nintendo confirms that the Wii U is still selling at a loss

;O;


----------



## Gahars (Aug 8, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> I just don't understand why developers feel the need to make such BS reasons for not developing on the Wii U when the true reason ("there's not a large enough install base for it to be worth the money") is perfectly understandable.
> 
> A year or two from now when Xbox 1 and PS4 are out with their much superior hardware and larger install bases, the hardware argument would be quite believable. But right now, it just comes off as a lame excuse.


 
To be fair, Bethesda's next big projects are probably set to release in either 2014 or 2015, so the hardware concerns will definitely be relevant by then.

Plus, the PS3 example isn't really a good parallel. Gabe was more the exception there than anything else, not just one voice in the choir, and the PS3's issue (besides sluggish sales, of course) wasn't that it was too weak, but that it was stupidly difficult to develop for.



xwatchmanx said:


> I haven't seen a single person, at least on this forum, deny the Wii U's abysmal sales. Sounds far from "the average person" to me.


 

I've seen one or two, actually. I can't remember the names, but one was the guy with Dan Hibiki (I think?) avatar. Plus, there's always people who will concede that the Wii U's sales are slow and then claim that it'll make a complete comeback and shut out the competition in the same breath. Wishful thinking can be a powerful thing. 

Of course, it's good to keep on mind that we're on a more Nintendo-centric forum, so the "average person" of this forum isn't necessarily going to fit into the average anywhere else.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 1, 2013)

PS4 Camera Basically A Cheaper Kinect

"Anything you can do, I can do better! I can do anything better than you!"


----------



## Veho (Sep 1, 2013)

"PS4 Camera Basically A Camera"? 

Color me shocked.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...aking-MGS5-Characters-More-Erotic-For-Cosplay

Hideo pls


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...aking-MGS5-Characters-More-Erotic-For-Cosplay
> 
> Hideo pls


Well if setting out to the great novel of our time, kind of half succeeding (depending upon your view of yes men) and then being err blessed with a fanbase of cretins is not a path many writers take I will have to do better with these quips in the future.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 7, 2013)

> Nolan Bushnell is a legendary gaming personality and founder of what was once one of the biggest and most influential companies in games: Atari. He recently spoke to the BBC, warning that Nintendo may be doomed to suffer the same fate as his own Atari did, a long trip down the path to irrelevance.
> 
> Bushnell said that the poor sales of the Wii U means the Japanese firm is left in a "very difficult position". Indeed, industry analysts have drawn parallels between Atari's doomed Jaguar console in 1993 and the struggling Wii U. Speaking on what happened to his own Atari, Bushnell said it had been "abused by corporate charlatans" after a "glorious beginning."


http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/127559-Atari-Founder-Warns-Nintendo-May-be-on-The-Way-Out

Is he right, or just 8-bitter?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/127559-Atari-Founder-Warns-Nintendo-May-be-on-The-Way-Out
> 
> Is he right, or just 8-bitter?


I'm not so sure I would call anything about the Jaguar glorious, at any time in its lifespan.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 8, 2013)

Adrian Chmielarz said:
			
		

> I know that pure hardware specs are not the whole story, but man, all next-gen AAA devs I talk to say it's 50% speed difference...


 

https://twitter.com/adrianchm/status/375992980634480640







le Xbox Done


----------



## Veho (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey, a 50% speed difference is only a 33.3% speed difference the other way around. 

Also, your jiff shows the xbone is a hurdle that will slow the PS4 down OMG the symbolism Half Life 3 confirmed  ;O;


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 8, 2013)

I like how the Wii U is just a pole in the gif.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 8, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> I like how the Wii U is just a pole in the gif.



For me it ruins it... I mean the Wii U effectively in the race/in the same plane of existence.... breaks the immersion for me.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 9, 2013)

Nintendo Shares Drop the Most in Two Years

Remember, guys, it's only news when their stocks go up.


----------



## Veho (Sep 10, 2013)

Nintendoomed  ;O;


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 10, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Nintendo Shares Drop the Most in Two Years
> 
> Remember, guys, it's only news when their stocks go up.


That thread isn't in the USN, though...


----------



## Gahars (Sep 10, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> That thread isn't in the USN, though...


 
Wasn't it originally? I swear it was and a mod just moved it later.

Besides, it's still posted as news, even if it's not in the USN section.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 10, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> That thread isn't in the USN, though...


 
It was originally, until we all complained how that shit isn't news.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 10, 2013)

Stockmarket news are not gaming news ergo neither a drop nor a rise is worth the attention of your average gamer. 

Gotta love the _"Company Y is better than Company X because they make moar monnies and haz better stock price ergo bettur gaemz 'n shizz"_ conversations.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 11, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Wasn't it originally? I swear it was and a mod just moved it later.
> 
> Besides, it's still posted as news, even if it's not in the USN section.





Tom Bombadildo said:


> It was originally, until we all complained how that shit isn't news.


Now that I look at it a second time, I remember that thread. I think I even commented on it...


----------



## Gahars (Sep 12, 2013)

Devs saddened by "empty and dishonest" Ouya response to Free the Games Fund controversy

It's probably more newsworthy than the other items in this thread, but I just don't have it in me to break LightyKD's heart like that.

Seems like we need an Ouya Counterrevolution.


----------



## Veho (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't get it.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Devs saddened by "empty and dishonest" Ouya response to Free the Games Fund controversy
> 
> It's probably more newsworthy than the other items in this thread, but I just don't have it in me to break LightyKD's heart like that.
> 
> Seems like we need an Ouya Counterrevolution.


Because I'm a hypocritical Nintendo fanboy, I think this should be posted, while any negative Nintendo news shouldn't be.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 12, 2013)

Veho said:


> I don't get it.


 
I don't get it either. The OUYA crew said _"hey, we have $1 000 000, make a KickStarter project, if you make more than $50 000, we'll double that if you make the game exclusive to OUYA for 6 months"_, two games reach that mark, two games get the funding.

How is the OUYA team supposed to address allegedly _"foul practices"_ on the KickStarters if they... don't run KickStarter? They have no way of verifying whether these contributions were honest or not - all they know is that they were there and according to the rules they set, those two games qualify. You can't pick and choose winners and if Indie devs cry out because of that then they're just being sour pusses _(which isn't particularily odd seeing that they're Indie devs)_ and that's that.

*tl;dr* _"Stupid football game got a lot of contributions and received funding and I didn't so I'm going to pull a five-year-old and pull my game off the OUYA store." __;O;_


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 18, 2013)

I know these are japanese sale numbers but this cannot be right.








> PS Vita is really hurting without Monster Hunter ⊟
> Here are all the Monster Hunter sales Nintendo snatched away from Sony when it made 3DS the series’ home system, compared to the total in-store sales of every PS Vita game in Japan, according to limited Media Create data compiled by Road.
> Monster Hunter 4 sold more than 1.71 million copies in Japan within two days of its release there, and helped push 3DS hardware sales to 298,000 (compared to 78,000 the previous week). That’s almost as many MH4 copies as there are PS Vita systems in the country — the portable’s lifetime sales are at 1.76 million.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 18, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> I know these are japanese sale numbers but this cannot be right.


 
To be fair, Monster Hunter is absolutely huge in Japan, they pretty much wank over the game 24/7. And Sony hasn't been all that big in Japan for some years as well, which probably tips the scales a bit in Nintendos favor.

Sales for Monster Hunter in the US, however, will be nowhere near as high as Japan. It usually doesn't do that well here in the west. Like, I think Monster Hunter Tri for 3DS only sold <200,000 copies here in the US (and sold over a million copies in Japan)


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 18, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> To be fair, Monster Hunter is absolutely huge in Japan, they pretty much wank over the game 24/7. And Sony hasn't been all that big in Japan for some years as well, which probably tips the scales a bit in Nintendos favor.
> 
> Sales for Monster Hunter in the US, however, will be nowhere near as high as Japan. It usually doesn't do that well here in the west. Like, I think Monster Hunter Tri for 3DS only sold <200,000 copies here in the US (and sold over a million copies in Japan)


 
What tommy said ^

I got bored of it tbh, coz no online connectivity


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 19, 2013)

I think it's totally fair to compare software sales for a system which sold over 12,18 million units  with software sales for a system which sold 1,79 million unit in Japan - it's not like the first system has over six times the size of a target audience at this point in time which surely doesn't negatively impact the sales of software once you put it on a chart.


----------



## Qtis (Sep 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I think it's totally fair to compare software sales for a system which sold over 12,18 million units with software sales for a system which sold 1,79 million unit in Japan - it's not like the first system has over six times the size of a target audience at this point in time which surely doesn't negatively impact the sales of software once you put it on a chart.


Don't cry, Foxi4. We all know Nintendo is superior and everyone else should just be ashamed of their presence in the gaming market ;O;


----------



## Veho (Sep 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I think it's totally fair to compare software sales for a system which sold over 12,18 million units  with software sales for a system which sold 1,79 million unit in Japan


So the Vita fails on both fronts, both hardware and software sales   ;O;


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 19, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I think it's totally fair to compare software sales for a system which sold over 12,18 million units  with software sales for a system which sold 1,79 million unit in Japan - it's not like the first system has over six times the size of a target audience at this point in time which surely doesn't negatively impact the sales of software once you put it on a chart.


I beg you don't cry.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 20, 2013)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/127998-Microsoft-Warns-Dont-Stand-Your-Xbox-One-Vertical

*Dick joke goes here*


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 20, 2013)

Because the Wii or the PS3 had issues with slot-loading drives when placed vertically, right?


----------



## emigre (Sep 20, 2013)

Monster Hunter is shit.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Because the Wii or the PS3 had issues with slot-loading drives when placed vertically, right?


Don't consoles in general have more of a chance of issues when stood vertically? Every time I hear of a PS3 or 360 or Wii having disc read issues or something, people are like "don't stand it vertically!"

I mean, after all, I can only imagine that keeping your system erect instead of in your pants should cause issues.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 20, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Because the Wii or the PS3 had issues with slot-loading drives when placed vertically, right?


 
To be fair, drives were usually the first to go when it comes to the Wii (and the PS3, if you don't count YLOD issues I guess).


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2013)

emigre said:


> Monster Hunter is shit.



I know this is EOF but could you at least try to stay on topic and post news. I mean next thing you will be telling us that Sonic Adventure was shit.


----------



## emigre (Sep 20, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I know this is EOF but could you at least try to stay on topic and post news. I mean next thing you will be telling us that Sonic Adventure was shit.


 

In fairness Sonic Adventure was shit.


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 20, 2013)

emigre said:


> In fairness Sonic Adventure was shit.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 20, 2013)

Now I know I have expressed sentiments similar to this but the Sonic adventures were not widely praised at the time, was largely considered the point at which Sonic turned for the worse (Sonic 3d was at least pretty functional) and generally served to demonstrate that Sonic in 3d was not the best idea, or at least executed so badly as to make it seem as such. I am pretty certain it has only been in the last few years that this Sonic adventure was not shit concept arose and I really do not get it.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 20, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I am pretty certain it has only been in the last few years that this Sonic adventure was not shit concept arose and I really do not get it.


 

Nostalgia goggles.

An artist's rendition.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 21, 2013)

emigre said:


> Monster Hunter is shit.


Only thing it is good for is being the "cash cow"!


----------



## Rydian (Sep 21, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Only thing it is good for is being the "cash cow"!


As if that's bad.






srsresponse: Companies love franchises they sell consistently because it means a predictable source of income they can use to develop other titles.  Without a lot of cash cows, companies wouldn't be able to produce as many other things.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 4, 2013)

http://gimmegimmegames.com/2013/10/...t-week-sale-japan-worst-debut-series-history/



> Wind Waker HD released on September 26th in Japan and Media Create is reporting that during the tracking week of September 23rd through September 29th the game only sold 30k copies.
> 
> How bad is that? That is less than all of the NES Zelda remakes for the Game Boy Advance. Yes, that means it sold less in its first week than Zelda II: The Adventure of Link for the GBA.


 
WHERE'S YOUR GOD NOW?


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Media Create is reporting that during the tracking week of September 23rd through September 29th the game sold *30k copies*.


Are you saying every WiiU owner in Japan bought one?


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2013)

Veho said:


> Are you saying every WiiU owner in Japan bought one?



I am not sure I want to trust an engineer that is that bad at maths Veho -- every wii U owner in Japan probably bought two.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 4, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://gimmegimmegames.com/2013/10/...t-week-sale-japan-worst-debut-series-history/
> WHERE'S YOUR GOD NOW?


 
It's hardly a debut, it's an 11-year-old game.

_"The Japanese can't wait to be bored in HD!" ;O;_


----------



## Gahars (Oct 11, 2013)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/128595-Iwata-Nintendo-Isnt-Afraid-of-Failure



> *Iwata: Nintendo Isn't Afraid of Failure*


 
*Insert easy Wii U jab here to offend the easily offended*


----------



## The Milkman (Oct 11, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/128595-Iwata-Nintendo-Isnt-Afraid-of-Failure
> 
> 
> 
> *Insert easy Wii U jab here to offend the easily offended*


 

FUCK YOU GAHARS! I'M OFFENDED.


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/128595-Iwata-Nintendo-Isnt-Afraid-of-Failure


Interesting how "we aren't afraid to take chances" can be quoted as "we are resigned to our imminent doom  ;O; ". 



The Milkman said:


> FUCK YOU GAHARS! I'M OFFENDED.









tl;dr: NUTS TO YOU, MILKMAN


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Oct 14, 2013)

Spoiler






Veho said:


>





 
Isn't that also a whine? His words don't have any purpose, other than to express his discontent, just like the people he's complaining about. 
Not sure why I posted this... someone might've found the irony amusing or something... >_>;


----------



## Gahars (Oct 16, 2013)

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2013-10-16-ubisoft-shares-plunge-20-percent

Now that's what I call a Ubi-soft landing.

Waka waka!


----------



## Veho (Oct 16, 2013)

Doomed  ;O;


----------



## Gahars (Oct 19, 2013)

http://www.novacrystallis.com/2013/...l-fantasy-committee-to-ensure-series-quality/

"Don't call it a grave, it's the future you made for yourself."

On that topic, somewhat...



Spoiler: FF XIII-2


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 19, 2013)

Toriyama is on the committee. Lightning confirmed for FFXV!!


----------



## Gahars (Oct 26, 2013)

Nintendo Says Online Multiplayer Is "Not A Focus This Time"

>Implying it was ever a focus
>Implying Nintendo still doesn't think that online gaming is a fad that will just blow over
>Implying Nintendo knows what the internet is


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 26, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Nintendo Says Online Multiplayer Is "Not A Focus This Time"
> 
> >Implying they were ever a focus
> >Implying Nintendo still doesn't think that online gaming is a fad that will just blow over
> >Implying Nintendo knows what the internet is


 
Nintendo: Insisting you tell your friends you fucked their mothers in person™


----------



## raulpica (Oct 26, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Nintendo: Insisting you tell your friends you fucked their mothers in person™


Just like ol' times. Nintendo is for REALZ


----------



## Gahars (Oct 27, 2013)

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=704641



Sure, the Twitter circlejerking ("We're sworn to secrecy, but you have to beliebe us!") is pretty dumb, but hey, I love me some drama. This is gonna get real good, real fast.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 30, 2013)

http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=706403&page=1
Titanfall exclusive to Xbox One/360/PC thanks to a deal EA maybe without Respawn knowing until recently.
Would've been a lot of "DIE EA!" posts.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 30, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=706403&page=1
> Titanfall exclusive to Xbox One/360/PC thanks to a deal EA maybe without Respawn knowing until recently.
> Would've been a lot of "DIE EA!" posts.


 

Eh, if Mass Effect could find its way over to PS3 despite being published by Microsoft, anything's possible.

Who cares about Titanfall? I like to call it "Titanfail" because of how boring it is. It's just like Call of Duty, which I like to call "Call of Boring" because of how boring it is.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 30, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=706403&page=1
> Titanfall exclusive to Xbox One/360/PC thanks to a deal EA maybe without Respawn knowing until recently.
> Would've been a lot of "DIE EA!" posts.


 
inb4AFarSuperiorReleaseMeaningTitanfallGOTYEditionAvailableOnPS3/PS4/iOS/Android/Toasters

No Wii U release. I mean, c'mon.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 30, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=706403&page=1
> Titanfall exclusive to Xbox One/360/PC thanks to a deal EA maybe without Respawn knowing until recently.
> Would've been a lot of "DIE EA!" posts.


 
I don't get it, what's so bad about this? PC MASTER RACE KTHXBAI ;O;O;O;O;O;


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 30, 2013)

Well... at least PS4 is getting Titanfall 2!


----------



## Gahars (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...ancials-Wii-U-Still-A-Drag-On-The-Bottom-Line

Meanwhile, at Nintendrone central...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 30, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...ancials-Wii-U-Still-A-Drag-On-The-Bottom-Line
> 
> Meanwhile, at Nintendrone central...


 
I want to post this in the USN so bad, just so I can feed on the tears of the butthurt Nin10yearolds ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 30, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I want to post this in the USN so bad, just so I can feed on the tears of the butthurt Nin10yearolds ;O;



By the sounds of things if someone with a bit of time and a bit of knowledge about networks gets their act together we may see somewhat more widespread pokemon "cheating". Going by what I have already seen the whining will probably reach critical mass at such a point.

Alternatively just you doubters wait until Christmas and the following year, then Nintendo will release all the good games and all you nintendoubters will be sorry. You say if it should turn out to have something you will just pick up a Wii U then for a cheaper price but you will be sorry.

What is E3? I know EA, Ubisoft and basically every other dev has basically said meh to the Wii but Nintendo will release something. They have to. Why wouldn't they release something? I mean then the Wii U would not be a great investment.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 30, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> *By the sounds of things if someone with a bit of time and a bit of knowledge about networks gets their act together we may see somewhat more widespread pokemon "cheating". Going by what I have already seen the whining will probably reach critical mass at such a point.*
> 
> _Alternatively just you doubters wait until Christmas and the following year, then Nintendo will release all the good games and all you nintendoubters will be sorry. You say if it should turn out to have something you will just pick up a Wii U then for a cheaper price but you will be sorry._
> 
> What is E3? I know EA, Ubisoft and basically every other dev has basically said meh to the Wii but Nintendo will release something. They have to. Why wouldn't they release something? I mean then the Wii U would not be a great investment.


 
Er...I fail to see how the bolded has anything to do with what I said...

The italics, unless Nintendo actually gets some third party games that aren't shit, I won't be buying a Wii U anyways so...I won't be sorry.

The underlined, see above for bold...


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 30, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Er...I fail to see how the bolded has anything to do with what I said...
> 
> The italics, unless Nintendo actually gets some third party games that aren't shit, I won't be buying a Wii U anyways so...I won't be sorry.
> 
> The underlined, see above for bold...



The bold part was me saying that if you enjoy a bit of fine whine then the pokemon set will have you covered over the coming days.

After that it was responding to the news at hand, I was trying to replicate a whine post with the underlined part being the responses to the obvious counters but clearly I only got the partially confusing component down. Some would say not being able to successfully emulate a whiner/Nin10yearold is a good thing but I may have to go undercover one day so I will have to work on it.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 5, 2013)

http://crave.cnet.co.uk/gamesgear/wii-us-games-arent-up-to-par-nintendo-admits-50012655/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://crave.cnet.co.uk/gamesgear/wii-us-games-arent-up-to-par-nintendo-admits-50012655/


 
AKA Iwata pointing out the obvious ;O;O;O;O;O;O


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 12, 2013)

A little old, but I found it funny anyways: http://uk.ign.com/videos/2013/06/26...aystation-4-camera-to-beat-microsoft-on-price

*tl;dr* _"Our sources (  ) say that the PlayStation Eye was originally supposed to be bundled with the system but was dropped *to gain a price advantage* over the XBox One"_

*Price of XBox One: *$499
*Price of PS4: *$399
*Price of PSEye: *$59

*Magic of Maths: *$399+$59* = $458*

*$458 *is *less* than *$499*... Uhm, I don't want to be a party pooper IGN... but they would have the price advantage _anyways_...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> A little old, but I found it funny anyways: http://uk.ign.com/videos/2013/06/26...aystation-4-camera-to-beat-microsoft-on-price
> 
> *tl;dr* _"Our sources (  ) say that the PlayStation Eye was originally supposed to be bundled with the system but was dropped *to gain a price advantage* over the XBox One"_
> 
> ...


 
Hey, what did you expect? It's IGNorant 10 year olds


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 12, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Hey, what did you expect? It's IGNorant 10 year olds


 
To be fair, the controller itself does suggest that the camera was supposed to be extensively used _(and probably will be in select games)_, but I wouldn't go out and say that it isn't bundled with _all_ systems specifically for the sake of a price advantage that the system has anyways, that's just IGNorant.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 12, 2013)

PENIS


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you Bortz, this is enlightening.

_(Don't ask, this is actually relevant... to Shoutbox businesses  )_


----------



## Veho (Nov 12, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *Price of PSEye: *$59


Yes but knowing $ony, it will only work with a proprietary $100 cable, sold separately.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 13, 2013)

http://nintendoeverything.com/sonys...nce-improved-wants-nintendo-to-be-successful/


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://nintendoeverything.com/sonys...nce-improved-wants-nintendo-to-be-successful/



Just saw the interview and I agree. I don't think others here will however.


----------



## Veho (Nov 13, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://nintendoeverything.com/sonys...nce-improved-wants-nintendo-to-be-successful/


"Nintendo makes good consoles for kids and that is good because kids need consoles, and Sony doesn't make consoles for kids so someone has to. Nintendo initially pretended the WiiU wasn't for kids but that was confusing and wrong because Nintendo is for kids, but this year they have returned to marketing it to kids and that is right and proper."


----------



## Gahars (Nov 17, 2013)

PS4=SAVED

Eat it, Microsoft.

...No, not like that.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 17, 2013)

"Fully supported" 

"The PS4's browser just so happens to support HTML5, which a lot of porn sites happen to support"
;O;


----------



## emigre (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks like PS4 will have a gang bang of third party support.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 17, 2013)

PS4, more bang for your buck!


----------



## Gahars (Nov 20, 2013)

Screenshots of Forza 5 have been released.



Spoiler: Only possible on Xbox One











 
Welcome to next gen.


----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2013)

I don't see the problem. They're much more photorealistic now.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 20, 2013)

Wait, wat? Is this a joke/mock-up or are they serious?


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 21, 2013)

Is it laziness or...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 21, 2013)

It must be octuplets week at the track! Look at all those almost identical sprites people!


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 21, 2013)

Sigh....


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 21, 2013)

Am I the only one wondering why they're... not actually watching the race? Spectators watch the track, don't they? That's sort of the point of spectating.

These people seem to be... random employees who happened to stand behind a green screen in the studio that day.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 21, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> These people seem to be... random employees who happened to stand behind a green screen in the studio that day.



That makes me feel so much worse about what I am about to say.

They clearly do not know their audience 
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=need+for+speed&tbm=isch


----------



## Gahars (Nov 23, 2013)

http://bgr.com/2013/11/21/wii-u-sales-analysis/

WiiUOwnersTryToSwallowTheBitterTruth.gif


----------



## Veho (Nov 24, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://bgr.com/2013/11/21/wii-u-sales-analysis/





> CORRECTION: The New Super Mario Bros. U cited in this article was actually launched last year and is rebounding in sales ahead of the new Super Mario 3D World game.


>analyzing software sales based on current sales of a _year-old game_ 
>mfw I have no face


----------



## Gahars (Nov 24, 2013)

Veho said:


> >analyzing software sales based on current sales of a _year-old game_
> >mfw I have no face


 



Spoiler



Shhhhh


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 25, 2013)

So apparently Sony's not selling the PS4 at a huge loss, it's a minor loss at worst or a profit at best... so it's 8 X86_64 cores, 8GB GDDR5 RAM with a mid-tier GPU _and_ a built-in 500GB HDD for sold for $399, built for $381...

​

...kinda makes you wonder what kind of a shitty deal Nintendo negotiated with their suppliers since with an outdated CPU, low-tier GPU, 2GB RAM and no HDD whatsoever they claim they're selling the Wii U _at a loss_. _;O;_

 More Sauce

This was supposed to be in the USN, but I figured _"nah"_...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> So apparently Sony's not selling the PS4 at a huge loss, it's a minor loss at worst or a profit at best... so it's 8 X86_64 cores, 8GB GDDR5 RAM with a mid-tier GPU _and_ a built-in 500GB HDD for sold for $399, built for $381...
> 
> ​
> 
> ...




Blame the gamepad.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Blame the gamepad.


 
That is _such_ a poor excuse though - the gamepad screen is resistive and not really all that huge, I refuse to believe that it costs all that much to manufacture and ship, everything beyond that screen is just standard controller hardware and a battery.

The price difference between the two systems is effectively $100 and the Wii U is lacking in memory, computing power and storage in comparison, and by a lot as well. I really don't think the manufacturing costs of the Wii U gamepad are at fault here, or at least they're not the only reason for the losses.

According to UMBTechInsights, the screen costs $24.75, the components cost $30 while the battery and the rest of the guff costs $24.50, totalling up at $79.25. That's a hella-expensive controller, but it's a mere fraction of the total price of $299.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That is _such_ a poor excuse though - the gamepad screen is resistive and not really all that huge, I refuse to believe that it costs all that much to manufacture and ship, everything beyond that screen is just standard controller hardware and a battery.
> 
> The price difference between the two systems is effectively $100 and the Wii U is lacking in memory, computing power and storage in comparison, and by a lot as well. I really don't think the manufacturing costs of the Wii U gamepad are at fault here, or at least they're not the only reason for the losses.


Nah the gamepad is surprisingly expensive. I think it RTU or maybe it was another article I read earlier this year, but the gamepad alone costs Nintendo around 150 bucks to manufacture. That's why they basically aren't selling them in stores.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Nah the gamepad is surprisingly expensive. I think it RTU or maybe it was another article I read earlier this year, but the gamepad alone costs Nintendo around 150 bucks to manufacture. That's why they basically aren't selling them in stores.


Excuse the late edit above, but the controller costs around $80 to manufacture.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Excuse the late edit above, but the controller costs around $80 to manufacture.


 
Well, that fuckin sucks for Nintendo then.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Well, that fuckin sucks for Nintendo then.


To be fair though, that is quite a lot for a controller all things considered. They'd have to sell the thing for anywhere between $100 to $140 to even have a glimpse of hope for making any money off it, and nobody's going to pay that much for a controller unless theirs is broken.

In a lot of ways, it is one of the many nails in the Wii U coffin as cool as it is as a device, especially considering the fact that the competition did the exact same thing with zero expenses on their part simply by adjusting existing devices to serve the same purpose, meaning by giving the PSVita the ability to Remote Play or Second Screen and releasing SmartGlass for mobile devices.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair though, that is quite a lot for a controller all things considered. They'd have to sell the thing for anywhere between $100 to $140 to even have a glimpse of hope for making any money off it, and nobody's going to pay that much for a controller unless theirs is broken.
> 
> In a lot of ways, it is one of the many nails in the Wii U coffin as cool as it is as a device, especially considering the fact that the competition did the exact same thing with zero expenses on their part simply by adjusting existing devices to serve the same purpose, meaning by giving the PSVita the ability to Remote Play or Second Screen and releasing SmartGlass for mobile devices.


 
Maybe it's time Nintendo abandoned their partnership with whatever partners they have and go to other people if they can get a better deal for better hardware.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Maybe it's time Nintendo abandoned their partnership with whatever partners they have and go to other people if they can get a better deal for better hardware.


 
I do have a nagging feeling that AMD and Intel are taking advantage of their partnership simply because they've worked together for so long. I don't know if it's a matter of convenience for Nintendo, but they seem to be milking their modified PPC7xx architecture chips for all they're worth and they consistently use AMD GPU's since the Gamecube era. One would expect that this makes the deals more lucrative due to a long-term relationship, but apparently not.

Just to put all this in perspective, the PS3 cost $499 for the basic bundle and $599 for the standard bundle at launch while the costs of putting it on storeshelves ranked up at $805 - Sony was bleeding money at the time, hoping they'll make up for all this with software sales... and we all know how that turned out. Of course years later the situation balanced itself out and the PS3 managed to match the XBox 360 in sales and popularity, but the negative impact this launch strategy had was echoing in Sony's financial statements for years to come and it's good that Sony narrowed down that losses margin to the absolute minimum and stuck to a price point that's approachable to the customers at the same time.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 25, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> So apparently Sony's not selling the PS4 at a huge loss, it's a minor loss at worst or a profit at best... so it's 8 X86_64 cores, 8GB GDDR5 RAM with a mid-tier GPU _and_ a built-in 500GB HDD for sold for $399, built for $381...


 


Foxi4 said:


> According to UMBTechInsights, the screen costs $24.75, the components cost $30 while the battery and the rest of the guff costs $24.50, totalling up at $79.25. That's a hella-expensive controller, but it's a mere fraction of the total price of $299.


 
Wouldn't the actual cost of production be lower than these estimates, since Sony and Nintendo would order their components in bulk instead of individually?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 25, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Wouldn't the actual cost of production be lower than these estimates, since Sony and Nintendo would order their components in bulk instead of individually?


 
Pretty sure that analysts and market researchers account for that, that's kinda what makes them analysts and market researchers...  But yeah, if they haven't for whatever reason, the costs would be even lower. Estimates this, statistics that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 25, 2013)

Wouldn't that be assuming they get it from those specific manufacturers? I mean for all we know, Nintendo is overpaying.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 25, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Wouldn't that be assuming they get it from those specific manufacturers? I mean for all we know, Nintendo is overpaying.


Alternatively Nintendo's system isn't selling at a _huge_ loss at all _(one or two games make up for it if I remember correctly)_ - the estimate certainly says otherwise.  Who knows, who knows - both companies aren't making a whole lot of money per unit though, that's for sure.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 26, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> *snip*


 

On that note...

Xbox One Costs $90 More To Build Than PS4


----------



## Veho (Nov 26, 2013)

Gahars said:


> All things D


Not sure whether I should click that link


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 26, 2013)

Gahars said:


> On that note...
> 
> Xbox One Costs $90 More To Build Than PS4


 


> _The parts used to assemble the console itself — not including the Kinect, the controller or anything else — cost $332 (...) The controller costs about $15 (...) The external power supply costs about $25, and other box contents, including the headset, cost about $10. It costs about $14 to assemble._


That's a $371 total for the actual _"gaming"_ part of the set... Thanks for the Kinect 2.0, Obama! 

I also find it weird that the XBox One's APU has been evaluated to be $10 dearer when the CPU-side is identical to the PS4's and the GPU-side is weaker _(less ROP's and CU's) _- how odd.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 28, 2013)

http://mynintendonews.com/2013/11/2...est-debut-sales-for-a-3d-mario-game-in-japan/

It's saving the Wii U guys.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 28, 2013)

Holy moly!! If Mario couldn't save the Wii U, what will!?


----------



## Gahars (Nov 28, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://mynintendonews.com/2013/11/2...est-debut-sales-for-a-3d-mario-game-in-japan/
> 
> It's saving the Wii U guys.


 







This will never get old.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 28, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Holy moly!! If Mario couldn't save the Wii U, what will!?


 

I like how people go "b-but Smash Bros. will save it!" when Brawl sold worse than Galaxy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 28, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I like how people go "b-but Smash Bros. will save it!" when Brawl sold worse than Galaxy.


Don't worry - when Brawl inevitably fails, there's always the Mario Kart 8 excuse _(which is far more likely to work because Mario Kart is a fun game)_.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 28, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't worry - when Brawl inevitably fails, there's always the Mario Kart 8 excuse _(which is far more likely to work because Mario Kart is a fun game)_.


 

Mario Kart is the only thing remotely close to saving the Wii U and even then it probably won't. I think it's confirmed at this point that the Wii audience is not carrying over to the Wii.

SSB will do well but will not sell systems.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 28, 2013)

Wow. Lightning Returns sold more than 3D World...


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 28, 2013)

Welp, maybe the Wii U is this generation's PS3 - excited initial sales which quickly dry out, then a period of painful calamity, then a series of price drops and finally the flourishing stage... I guess only time will tell.

It would probably help if the console wasn't at least three times weaker than the competition's systems which means that within a year or two it will find itself in Wii's position, AKA getting watered down ports or _"exclusive*"_ versions of software.




*Shitty games that have nothing to do with the original.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 28, 2013)

Personally I still hold the 3ds as not being worth it (though that is probably more because I tend not to go in for Nintendo driven projects) but from some angles I can see something. Anyway various people have wondered if Nintendo's making the 3ds have basically the sorts of games that usually found on the TV consoles has pulled focus and led to a "why get a Wii U when I can have a 3ds" situation. Certainly mario, mario kart, the sports games and at some point a smash brothers are to be there and likely in a capacity where it is not a typical cut down handheld version....


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 28, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I like how people go "b-but Smash Bros. will save it!" when Brawl sold worse than Galaxy.


 

Mario alone has a wider audience over a fighting game. Brawl still sold 10 million which is a pretty damn good number for a game released on one console.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 28, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Mario alone has a wider audience over a fighting game. Brawl still sold 10 million which is a pretty damn good number for a game released on one console.


 

Well the game will always sell well but it's basically proven to not be a console savior. I mean it was the best selling game on the Gamecube and the Gamecube still sold what, 20 million? Almost roughly one out of every two Gamecube owners had Melee. It's pretty crazy but it shows the system wasn't exactly elevated with SSB.

...Plus I feel Nintendo shot themselves in the foot by making it on the 3DS too. Like I always like SSB, I rail on it a lot but it's still very enjoyable. But now that I have a 3DS, I see zero point in getting a Wii U for it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 28, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well the game will always sell well but it's basically proven to not be a console savior. I mean it was the best selling game on the Gamecube and the Gamecube still sold what, 20 million? Almost roughly one out of every two Gamecube owners had Melee. It's pretty crazy but it shows the system wasn't exactly elevated with SSB.
> 
> ...Plus I feel Nintendo shot themselves in the foot by making it on the 3DS too. Like I always like SSB, I rail on it a lot but it's still very enjoyable. But now that I have a 3DS, I see zero point in getting a Wii U for it.


 

But the original Xbox didn't sell much better either. But at the point, one can argue that the PS2 was just better and appealed to more because you had a DVD player, a CD player, and a game player, and it had free online.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 28, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> But the original Xbox didn't sell much better either. But at the point, one can argue that the PS2 was just better and appealed to more because you had a DVD player, a CD player, and a game player, and it had free online.


 

That actually only proves the point further.

The Xbox was the worst of the three consoles (sorry, Dreamcast), and it still beat Nintendo in sales. Even with Smash Bros., Wind Waker, Metroid, etc., Microsoft took the lead.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 28, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> But the original Xbox didn't sell much better either. But at the point, one can argue that the PS2 was just better and appealed to more because you had a DVD player, a CD player, and a game player, and it had free online.


 

It sold 10 million more than the Gamecube though. I think that's what counts.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 28, 2013)

Gahars said:


> That actually only proves the point further.
> 
> The Xbox was the worst of the three consoles (sorry, Dreamcast), and it still beat Nintendo in sales. Even with Smash Bros., Wind Waker, Metroid, etc., Microsoft took the lead.


 

Barely though. Yeah all facts considered it did, but is that really a victory? Its like the Xbox 360 and PS3 being so close, both of them are pretty much the same. But as I said, even with the original Xbox (fuck you microsoft I want to call it the Xbox one), it still had more than games. And it had online too. 

Iono, I used to say that Nintendo is doing just fine, which I still think they are, it's just the company needs an overhaul. Mainly Iwata has to go. I don't think he's doing that good of a job. Yeah the WiiU is really his first console that he's in charge of, but he's doing a piss poor job. I mean even if the WiiU was just a little bit weaker (I mean if they made it stronger than what it is now) than the PS4 and Xbox One, if it's costing Sony/Microsoft (rounded up) 400 dollars to produce the consoles, then Nintendo should be able to make something close that calibur for less. Which I'm starting to agree with Foxi that Nintendo's partnership is starting to seem flawed. It seems like they're (forget the name of the company, the one who's using the upgraded PPC) is taking advantage of Nintendo.

Apologies for not making much sense. This damn cold/flu/fever has been kicking my ass the last 3 days.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 28, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Barely though. Yeah all facts considered it did, but is that really a victory? Its like the Xbox 360 and PS3 being so close, both of them are pretty much the same. But as I said, even with the original Xbox (fuck you microsoft I want to call it the Xbox one), it still had more than games. And it had online too.


 

The point isn't that Microsoft was victorious - just that Nintendo's library alone didn't carry the Gamecube, nor did it carry the N64, nor will it (at this rate, anyway) carry the Wii U.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 28, 2013)

Gahars said:


> The point isn't that Microsoft was victorious - just that Nintendo's library alone didn't carry the Gamecube, nor did it carry the N64, nor will it (at this rate, anyway) carry the Wii U.


 

Eh iono, 32 million (n64) is pretty good for around that time.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 28, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Eh iono, 32 million (n64) is pretty good for around that time.


 
Pretty good, but still loads less than the PSX. Just like the Gamecube (22m) and PS2 (153.6m). Not saying that it's bad, far from it. It's just that it's bad compared to the competition. Also making a profit is essential if your main market area is gaming (hardware and software).

I would really like for the WiiU to succeed, since the games have potential to be interesting. The major fault of the WiiU at the moment is the absurd use of the touch screen on the controller by both Nintendo and third party. "Yay, my inventory is now on the touch screen". $80 for the controller is steep if it's not used, but then again there is the Pro controller. No option of two WiiU pads, which sadly limits multiplayer games with the controller.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 28, 2013)

I wouldn't put the whole blame on the controller (though that's definitely part of it). If anything, it's Nintendo's "You have to blow us then let us fuck you in the ass and then have you pay for it" attitude towards third party devs that's the problem.

You've got the story about how Sony and Microsoft went and asked developers what they want, whereas Nintendo just went all "LOL WE DO WHAT WE WANT WE'RE SO DIFFERENT LOL LOVE US PLEASE FOR OUR DIFFERENCES"


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> You've got the story about how Sony and Microsoft went and asked developers what they want, whereas Nintendo just went all "LOL WE DO WHAT WE WANT WE'RE SO DIFFERENT LOL LOVE US PLEASE FOR OUR DIFFERENCES"


It worked with their previous two consoles.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> It worked with their previous two consoles.


 
The Wii was more of a fluke than anything.

And it definitely did not work with the Gamecube, seeing how it was in last place (not including the Dreamcast, but second to last place still doesn't count as a "success").


----------



## Gahars (Nov 28, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Eh iono, 32 million (n64) is pretty good for around that time.


 

...Versus the PS1's 100 million, and versus the SNES' 50 million. In the span of one generation Nintendo went from top dog to owning just 23% of the market share; that's pretty bad.


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> The Wii was more of a fluke than anything.
> And it definitely did not work with the Gamecube, seeing how it was in last place (not including the Dreamcast, but second to last place still doesn't count as a "success").


Fluke or not, the different approach worked for it. 
And the second console I was referring to is the DS. 
They didn't take any special or different approach with the Gamecube. The only unusual decision about it were the nonstandard storage discs, and they had more to do with the fact that Nintendo has a giant stick up their ass about piracy than anything else. Apart from them, hardware wise, it was a generic console of that generation.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> Fluke or not, the different approach worked for it.
> And the second console I was referring to is the DS.
> They didn't take any special or different approach with the Gamecube. The only unusual decision about it were the nonstandard storage discs, and they had more to do with the fact that Nintendo has a giant stick up their ass about piracy than anything else. Apart from them, hardware wise, it was a generic console of that generation.


 
Ah of course, when someone says console I just automatically assume home console, not handhelds.

Regardless of whether their previous approach worked or not, repeating the process doesn't mean they'll have the same success. The predicament with the Wii U is proof of it, the console is dying and it's dying fast. 

Also, I tend not to group Nintendo's handhelds in with their consoles when we talk about their issues, as their handhelds always seem to do well regardless of what Nintendo does.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> Fluke or not, the different approach worked for it.
> And the second console I was referring to is the DS.
> They didn't take any special or different approach with the Gamecube. The only unusual decision about it were the nonstandard storage discs, and they had more to do with the fact that Nintendo has a giant stick up their ass about piracy than anything else. Apart from them, hardware wise, it was a generic console of that generation.


Hardware-wise, not feature-wise, and it's not only the fear of piracy that was the problem. Do take note that Nintendo has a licenseophobia - they fear paying for any kind of licensed storage mediums or features. The Gamecube did not support any multimedia formats at all, including DVD's, unlike the competition. Neither did the Wii and neither does the Wii U. If I recall correctly, _"not being able to play MP3's or use DLNA steaming"_ caused a buzz loud enough for Yoshida to intervene in the PS4's design process... so apparently customers _do_ care about that, Ninty. 

That's not the direct cause of the Gamecube's demise though - the main problem was that after PS1's success, everybody and their dog wanted to buy a PS2 and did so almost immediately. When Nintendo woke up from their lazy nap after 2 years _(PS2: March 4th 2000, GC: September 2001 through May 2002 depending on your location)_ it was too late to enter the already dominated market. The XBox suffered from the exact same problem despite being _(arguably)_ the most capable and well-rounded console out of the three.


ShadowSoldier said:


> Eh iono, 32 million (n64) is pretty good for around that time.


The N64's sales figures are deplorable - the system didn't _"exist"_ in Europe and sold very poorly in Japan. As far as the total number of sold units is concerned, out of those 32 million, 20 million units are accounted to North America. If not for those sales, the system would be considered a global failure. For example, the system sold 6.75 million units in Japan throughout its lifecycle, that's a little over 0.75 more than _the Sega Saturn_. It _barely_ sold better than the _Saturn_. I rest my case.


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2013)

Meaning, the Gamecube was a bog standard console.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 28, 2013)

Veho said:


> Meaning, the Gamecube was a bog standard console.


 
It had its heart in the right place. It's one of those instances when contemporary technology is used in all the wrong ways and more often than not, this causes the system to flop. We've seen that numerous times before - the Nintendo 64 had top-of-the-line hardware, it used unified memory and 64-bit computing, but it did so awkwardly and poorly, the Gamecube featured a DVD drive that couldn't play DVD's, opting for a miniDVD standard that caused nothing but storage capacity concerns for developers, the Sega Saturn introduced multi-CPU computing in an era when barely anyone was capable of taking advantage of it, the PlayStation 3 introduced multithreaded, synchronized computing between specialized cores and the main core, but in a convoluted fashion which made it hard to develop for initially - the list goes on.

I still think that the Gamecube is easily one of the best systems Nintendo has ever developed from a hardware standpoint... but its ecosystem and peripheral hardware negate all the benefits of its strong CPU and GPU. It had loads of potential that was wasted, especially when we consider the fact that the WiiMote was originally designed as a Gamecube peripheral... in other words, the Gamecube could've been the Wii but instead of reviving the dying system, Nintendo chose to cut itself away from it and start anew with a different marketing campaign and a different focus - rightfuly so, as the Gamecube's shortcomings could've overshadowed the benefits of the add-on otherwise.


----------



## Flame (Nov 28, 2013)

I LIKE CHOCOLATE!


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 28, 2013)

Flame said:


> I LIKE CHOCOLATE!



Eat up then
http://gbatemp.net/threads/world-ma...by-2020-according-to-industry-experts.355828/


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Eat up then
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/world-ma...by-2020-according-to-industry-experts.355828/


 
WHY YOU DESTROY MY DREAMS!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It had its heart in the right place. It's one of those instances when contemporary technology is used in all the wrong ways and more often than not, this causes the system to flop. We've seen that numerous times before - the Nintendo 64 had top-of-the-line hardware, it used unified memory and 64-bit computing, but it did so awkwardly and poorly, the Gamecube featured a DVD drive that couldn't play DVD's, opting for a miniDVD standard that caused nothing but storage capacity concerns for developers, the Sega Saturn introduced multi-CPU computing in an era when barely anyone was capable of taking advantage of it, the PlayStation 3 introduced multithreaded, synchronized computing between specialized cores and the main core, but in a convoluted fashion which made it hard to develop for initially - the list goes on.
> 
> I still think that the Gamecube is easily one of the best systems Nintendo has ever developed from a hardware standpoint... but its ecosystem and peripheral hardware negate all the benefits of its strong CPU and GPU. It had loads of potential that was wasted, especially when we consider the fact that the WiiMote was originally designed as a Gamecube peripheral... in other words, the Gamecube could've been the Wii but instead of reviving the dying system, Nintendo chose to cut itself away from it and start anew with a different marketing campaign and a different focus - rightfuly so, as the Gamecube's shortcomings could've overshadowed the benefits of the add-on otherwise.


 

Well in Nintendo's defense, when they used the miniDVD, a lot of companies were using it. It was like the start of the miniDVD. Even Sony's discmans were using minidiscs. Nintendo just bet on the wrong medium.





Flame said:


> WHY YOU DESTROY MY DREAMS!


Don't worry, last year industry experts also said there was going to be a shortage of bacon...


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It had its heart in the right place.


Yeah, release a powerhouse that will compete with its hardware specs and nothing else. 



Flame said:


> WHY YOU DESTROY MY DREAMS!


WHY YOU DESTROY MY CHOCOLATE?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 29, 2013)

Veho said:


> Yeah, release a powerhouse that will compete with its hardware specs and nothing else.


 
Not _"nothing else"_, there's also Mario*. 


*And other Nintendo franchises


----------



## Flame (Nov 29, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Don't worry, last year industry experts also said there was going to be a shortage of bacon...


 

woa... hold the fuck up. shortage of bacon. thats the motherfucking apocalypse right there.


also any console which doesn't have a good emulator which was released more than ten years ago is a shit console. im looking at you Xbox.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 2, 2013)

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=726565



> Wesley Yin-Poole ‏@wyp100 1m
> It looks like PS4 has outsold Wii U lifetime to date in the UK


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 2, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=726565






"Guys don't worry! We'll get Super Smash Bros and then it'll all be better!...right...? "


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 3, 2013)

http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=727222
"Selling 2.1 million is still bad!"
"The most powerful console has never won a gen therefore Wii U wins"
"No gaems!"


----------



## Gahars (Dec 3, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=727222
> "Selling 2.1 million is still bad!"
> "The most powerful console has never won a gen therefore Wii U wins"
> "No gaems!"


 

NintendoFansHearAboutPS4Sales.gif


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> NintendoFansHearAboutPS4Sales.gif


 






One thing that I can gladly steal from NeoGAF is .gif's.


----------



## Flame (Dec 3, 2013)

>neoGAF


----------



## Qtis (Dec 3, 2013)

Flame said:


> >neoGAF


 
Here, have some Ars Technica for your sweet sauce of baby tears. What's more surprising than the sales, is that Sony seems to have problems stocking the US market due to the launch in Europe and the likes.


ps. Just as an example, certain models (like my pre-ordered PS4 Killzone "ultimate"  ) aren't shipping until New Year or even after that due to stock shortages.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 3, 2013)

Qtis said:


> Here, have some Ars Technica for your sweet sauce of baby tears. What's more surprising than the sales, is that Sony seems to have problems stocking the US market due to the launch in Europe and the likes.
> 
> 
> ps. Just as an example, certain models (like my pre-ordered PS4 Killzone "ultimate"  ) aren't shipping until New Year or even after that due to stock shortages.


 
It fucking sucks, cuz everyone around me is sold out of all PS4s for the next 2 weeks or so  That's like...2 super stores, a couple Bestbuys, and 2 Gamestops ._.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 3, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It fucking sucks, cuz everyone around me is sold out of all PS4s for the next 2 weeks or so  That's like...2 super stores, a couple Bestbuys, and 2 Gamestops ._.


 
PS4's are only available online where I live at this point _(mostly for ridiculous prices because "market speculants")_, Sony Computer Entertainment Poland announced that the next shipment is coming to stores on December 6th... The Gates of Hell shall open once more.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 5, 2013)

Spoiler










 





Word on the street is that Microsoft plans to put a paywall in place for backwards compatibility, and will unveil the program next year.



Spoiler



I mean, I have no idea if the picture or that line is true, but hey, this is for "flamebait."


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 5, 2013)

Is that real? No seriously, is that real...?


----------



## Gahars (Dec 5, 2013)

GameWinner said:


> Is that real? No seriously, is that real...?


 



Spoiler



No.



Spoiler



shhhh


----------



## Gahars (Dec 5, 2013)

Spoiler: Patriarchy Smashing


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Patriarchy Smashing


 
F*ck off, that's a real article?

_"Journalism"_.


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks like _someone_ forgot to check his priviledge again


----------



## Veho (Dec 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler: Patriarchy Smashing


Wait, wait, I want a do-over! 

Ahem... 


Well, the article's topic is "100 most important people in games _today_", not "20 years ago"  ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2013)

Engage nerd sniper



also this


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 5, 2013)

Was going to post this in the USN:

Pachter doesn't know why Iwata is still employed, and thinks DS and GBA games should be on phones.

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2013-12-05-pachter-i-dont-know-why-iwata-is-still-employed

"Nintendo should put old Gameboy Advance content on phones and tablets free, and charge 3$ to 5$ for more recent titles from the DS"

I agree with the Gameboy Advance, or even put them on the 3DS. But recent DS titles or even DS titles in general? Nah. One thing I don't like with Pachter is that he says Nintendo should do all of these things, but not Sony or Microsoft. Like Sony's PSP games should be on phones, or dirt cheap on the Vita.


Also can someone help me? I'm using Chrome, and when I go to copy and paste something into a post, the text comes up as the source's text. I can't figure out how to get rid of the color or size of the text so it matches GBAtemp.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 5, 2013)

PSP games _are_ dirt cheap on the Vita. 

Also, GBA games on the 3DS would be far superior to GBA games on phones, this guy is a moron.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 5, 2013)

Not all of them. And some of them aren't on the Vita at all. I mean games like Crash Bandicoot I think should be closer to the 3 dollar range, that's just my opinion. But games like Final Fantasy should be closer to the 5 dollar range, but that's probably Square Enix's doing.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 5, 2013)

Aren't the Final Fantasy games like...$10 each? That's like...less than SE charges for their mobile games. Hell, I'm pretty sure that's less than what the actual PS1 games cost.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2013)

On the formatting thing you can either turn off the rich text editor ( http://gbatemp.net/account/preferences ), paste it first into a text editor that does not support formatting, paste it into the plain markup option of the rich text editor or I think there might be a formatting removal button. Personally I went with disabling the rich text editor some time back.

As for Mr Pachter I do actually agree with a lot of what he says and it would be practically money printing to go Android/IOS with the GBA/DS library, indeed I would say a good chunk of the worthwhile stuff in those libraries is either ports from the same, things that were remade on the GBA/DS as well, were not remade on the GBA/DS but could well have been (and maybe even were as homebrew) and beyond that a lot of the good non Nintendo devs (commercial and homebrew) found their way onto IOS/android, a combination of those is also what has seen me dismiss the 3ds thus far and consider it nigh on a failure. As far as most of what he says being directed at Nintendo I can not get there either, it just tends to happen that whenever he says something Nintendo related it is those times that he gets echoed here.
How viable it would be as a long term strategy remains to be discussed but I am not sure it would be all that damaging to long term stuff to have a little dabble here.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 5, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> PSP games _are_ dirt cheap on the Vita.
> 
> Also, GBA games on the 3DS would be far superior to GBA games on phones, this guy is a moron.


I suppose it depends on the phone. I don't see how a phone with physical controls would perform any worse than a 3DS in this regard and even if it doesn't have any, there's a selection of quality controllers for both Android and iOS out there.

As FAST6191 mentions, re-releasing GBA or DS titles on iOS and Android is practically making money at little to no expense just as much as Virtual Console is. There's a wealth of opportunities on the mobile marketplace and companies shouldn't fear it, they should utilize it as another successful content outlet.


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> One thing I don't like with Pachter is that he says Nintendo should do all of these things, but not Sony or Microsoft. Like Sony's PSP games should be on phones, or dirt cheap on the Vita.


That's because Sony and Microsoft aren't doomed   ;O;


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 6, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I suppose it depends on the phone. I don't see how a phone with physical controls would perform any worse than a 3DS in this regard and even if it doesn't have any, there's a selection of quality controllers for both Android and iOS out there.
> 
> As FAST6191 mentions, re-releasing GBA or DS titles on iOS and Android is practically making money at little to no expense just as much as Virtual Console is. There's a wealth of opportunities on the mobile marketplace and companies shouldn't fear it, they should utilize it as another successful content outlet.



I just don't think DS games should. It'd be cool, but eh.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Not all of them. And some of them aren't on the Vita at all. I mean games like Crash Bandicoot I think should be closer to the 3 dollar range, that's just my opinion. But games like Final Fantasy should be closer to the 5 dollar range, but that's probably Square Enix's doing.


 

But paying $60 for a "remake" of Wind Waker is completely okay.

Huh.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But paying $60 for a "remake" of Wind Waker is completely okay.
> 
> Huh.


 
Pfft! It's Zelda, therefore it's automatically a AAA must-buy-for-full-price-despite-it-being-a-10+-year-old-game game! And since it's Zelda, it's the most amazing game ever with fantastic visuals!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Pfft! It's Zelda, therefore it's automatically a AAA must-buy-for-full-price-despite-it-being-a-10+-year-old-game game! And since it's Zelda, it's the most amazing game ever with fantastic visuals!


 

Although it's not as bad as the $40 Ocarina of Time "remake" (although really it's a glorified port).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But paying $60 for a "remake" of Wind Waker is completely okay.
> 
> Huh.



Not 60. But even then I wouldn't pay 50. 40? Sure.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Not 60. But even then I wouldn't pay 50. 40? Sure.


 

I'd pay $0 because I only pay for good games.

:^)


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Although it's not as bad as the $40 Ocarina of Time "remake" (although really it's a glorified port).


Yes it is.







Holy crap, that's next gen right there! Thank god I'm not playing it on the Gamecube, it's so much better on the Wii U! _;O;_


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 7, 2013)

So what is it? Remake or port? I need answers!


----------



## Gahars (Dec 10, 2013)

http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2013-12-10-ea-scores-100-per-cent-for-workplace-equality

How can one company be literally Hitler and the total opposite of Hitler at once?

Hmph, this is quite the riddle.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 10, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2013-12-10-ea-scores-100-per-cent-for-workplace-equality
> 
> How can one company be literally Hitler and the total opposite of Hitler at once?
> 
> Hmph, this is quite the riddle.



Not a riddle at all. Clearly it is the embracing of racism ethnic discrimination, sexism, policies that strongly favour heteronormal people, shunning of gingers*, ageism and methods that weed out those with mental health issues or other disabilities that led to all the other companies being as dominant as they are.

*Edit
Forgot that such a thing has a scientific basis as thusly can not really be counted as negative discrimination.


----------



## Veho (Dec 10, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2013-12-10-ea-scores-100-per-cent-for-workplace-equality
> 
> How can one company be literally Hitler and the total opposite of Hitler at once?


They treat everyone equally bad.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 14, 2013)

Nintendo Has To Sell 2 Million Wii Us Per Month To Reach Its Goal

"I-it's gonna happen, guys."


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 14, 2013)

Quick! Someone sound the dead console alarm!

WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2013)

Gahars said:


> http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2013-12-10-ea-scores-100-per-cent-for-workplace-equality
> 
> How can one company be literally Hitler and the total opposite of Hitler at once?
> 
> Hmph, this is quite the riddle.



When my friend worked there, he said it was literally one of the easiest and funnest places to work. You know that one episode of The Simpson where Bart makes Angry Dad? And then he and Lisa check out that companies building and all of them are slacking off? He said it was basically that.


----------



## emigre (Dec 14, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Quick! Someone sound the dead console alarm!
> 
> WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U WII U


 

The Wii U isn't dead. It;s just in a coma...


----------



## mr. fancypants (Dec 14, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But paying $60 for a "remake" of Wind Waker is completely okay.
> 
> Huh.


 

yes who doesnt want a plastic ganondorf and a "remake"?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 14, 2013)

emigre said:


> The Wii U isn't dead. It;s just in a coma...


 
Oh sorry, the "dying" console alarm 

Let's face it, at this point the Wii U is going the way of the N64/GC. The Nintendo exclusives won't be saving it, just like it didn't save their previous consoles. A shame, too, since I think the Wii U has a lot of potential. Oh well.


----------



## Qtis (Dec 14, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Oh sorry, the "dying" console alarm
> 
> Let's face it, at this point the Wii U is going the way of the N64/GC. The Nintendo exclusives won't be saving it, just like it didn't save their previous consoles. A shame, too, since I think the Wii U has a lot of potential. Oh well.


 
I'd actually buy a WiiU in a heartbeat if it was priced a tad lower (personally my Wii is just for first party games, hence the value is lower compared to a PS3 for which I bought most multiplats) and if first party games were available at a lower price at some point. The first will undoubtably happen, but the latter is still not happening on the Wii. Why would it happen on the WiiU? Not likely, but oh well..


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 15, 2013)

Qtis said:


> I'd actually buy a WiiU in a heartbeat if it was priced a tad lower (personally my Wii is just for first party games, hence the value is lower compared to a PS3 for which I bought most multiplats) and if first party games were available at a lower price at some point. The first will undoubtably happen, but the latter is still not happening on the Wii. Why would it happen on the WiiU? Not likely, but oh well..


 
It already costs only a tad more than a PS3/360 and if you're lucky, you can get it on offer for much less - the problem is that to fully utilize its features you have to dish out for additional accessories like an external HDD and so on since 8GB/32GB is just a laughable amount of storage.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 16, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It already costs only a tad more than a PS3/360 and if you're lucky, you can get it on offer for much less - the problem is that to fully utilize its features you have to dish out for additional accessories like an external HDD and so on since 8GB/32GB is just a laughable amount of storage.


That's assuming you download retail games.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 16, 2013)

Guys, stahp.
Leave the wii u alone, its still young


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 16, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Guys, stahp.
> Leave the wii u alone, its still young


It's old enough to know better


----------



## Qtis (Dec 16, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That's assuming you download retail games.


 
Just like the 12 GB PS3 is a fantastic idea. Game installs may eat it up fast or in worst case not even fit in an empty drive. Never underestimate what the future will bring in terms of disc installs or downloads. Nintendo has already had a few download-only games for the 3DS. Probably the WiiU too (don't own a WiiU, so I'm not 100% certain). That'd make it a bad choice (not saying it's strictly bad, but it does have the aura for a bad choice on the long run).


----------



## Gahars (Jan 6, 2014)

Nintendo ordered to give up almost 2 percent of 3DS sale money in patent suit damages

Xbox One Sold 3 million units in 2013







Misery, misery, misery, Nintendolls, that's what you've chosen.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 6, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Nintendo ordered to give up almost 2 percent of 3DS sale money in patent suit damages
> 
> Xbox One Sold 3 million units in 2013
> 
> ...


I've offered them friendship...and they spat in my face!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2014)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That's assuming you download retail games.


 

>2013
>not downloading retail games

I own more digital PS3 games than physical ones.

Oh wait I forgot that the eShop is shit and never has sales or anything.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 7, 2014)

Nearly Every 3DS game I own is digital. 
I'd love to go Digital on Wii U but 
>lack of any really good sales (except the monster hunter one not too long ago)
>lack of Built in storage
>lack of GAMES WORTH DOWNLOADING ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2014)

It's so easy to fix this, Nntendo - release branded Nintendo HDD's so that the crowds of moms and pops know how to expand your storage-crippled system. Mllions of people bought Microsoft's highly-overpriced HDD's, Sony went the same route and released their own despite the fact that swapping one in the PS3 was a matter of following simple instructions and you... you stay in the dark ages with petty 8/32GB... Oh Nintendo, it's hard not to love you.


----------



## Sop (Jan 7, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> >2013
> >not downloading retail games
> 
> I own more digital PS3 games than physical ones.
> ...


 
i like having the physical case/disk/cartridge/manual for console games, although ily steam


----------



## Qtis (Jan 7, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Nintendo ordered to give up almost 2 percent of 3DS sale money in patent suit damages
> 
> Xbox One Sold 3 million units in 2013
> 
> ...


 

Also, 4.2 million PS4s sold through December 28. ;____;'


----------



## Gahars (Jan 7, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Also, 4.2 million PS4s sold through December 28. ;____;'


 

Get spanked, Nintendo.






Oh, the irony...


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 7, 2014)

Nintendo taking a beating from all directions.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 7, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Nintendo taking a beating from all directions.



Surely a beating implies they are trying.

This is more Nintendo is the little kid once promising old man going unnoticed and being trampled/shoulder barged by the crowd in a big city it does not understand.


----------



## osirisjem (Jan 7, 2014)

> XB1 = 3 million sold
> PS4 = 4.2 million sold
> 
> PS4 > six weeks > 4.2 million > average 700k units sold per week
> ...


 

I am sure Nintendo will try to avoid saying how many WiiUs they sold .... it is likely shockingly low.

Good news on the Amazon rankings .... Top selling Wii U items was the Wii U Fit Meter at #44.
The Wii U wasn't in the Top 100 from my look.

vgachartz says that sales of XBOX360 and PS3 #outsold the Wii U.
I'm pretty sure XBOX is happy the XB1 isn't backwards compatible !


----------



## Gahars (Jan 11, 2014)

TRIGGER WARNING: Common sense


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 11, 2014)

Also Known as "I created a third party for wii u, and lived to tell the tale."


----------



## Veho (Jan 11, 2014)

Gahars said:


> TRIGGER WARNING: Common sense


WOW, IT TOOK SO MUCH EXPERIENCE AND INSIDE KNOWLEDGE TO BE ABLE TO SAY THAT MAKING AN AAA TITLE FOR 800,000 PEOPLE MAX* WOULD BE A WASTE OF MONEY   ;O;    I FEEL ENLIGHTENED   ,O,   






*Best selling games for any given platform only sell up to 20% of the platform userbase, max, so with 4 million WiiUs out there, the _very best possible_ scenario is 800,000 copies sold. Not worth the investment.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 16, 2014)

"Ouya Co-founder finds way off wild ride; world continues not to care."


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 16, 2014)

Remember how the Steam Machine controller was supposed to have all these great features, like a touchscreen...



Spoiler











...no, actually it was four hotkey buttons...


Spoiler










...you know what? F*ck that too, actually. It ain't gonna have that either.


Spoiler










http://www.techspot.com/news/55353-valves-redesigned-steam-controller-drops-touchscreen-panel.html

inb4TouchpadsDroppedInFavorOfAnalogs+D-Pad ;O;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 16, 2014)

Protip Foxi, the 4 buttons where just for the Beta controllers, not the end design. So your whole "LOL ACTUALLY IT HAS HOTKEYS" thing is wrong


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 16, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Protip Foxi, the 4 buttons where just for the Beta controllers, not the end design. So your whole "LOL ACTUALLY IT HAS HOTKEYS" thing is wrong


http://www.tubechop.com/watch/1860425

Fair enough though, Tom. 

Still, I like how gradually Valve is innovating... towards the standard controller setup everyone knows and is comfortable with. They started from an absolute alien-like design and now it's becoming more and more familiar.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 17, 2014)

Spoiler: Sphincter Smashed Bros.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Spoiler: Sphincter Smashed Bros.


 
Muahaha... oh, the tears... they're so palatable... I had to look the character up to know who she was, that's how popular she is! 

Oh, the humanity!


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Muahaha... oh, the tears... they're so palatable... I had to look the character up to know who she was, that's how popular she is!
> 
> Oh, the humanity!


I didn't even know she existed?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 17, 2014)

Nintendo modifies projected income from 55 billion yen to -25 billion yen (that's a $240 million loss) for the fiscal year ending in 2014. Even the 3DS is performing well below expectations.






Above: Nintendo enthusiast receives a thorough butt blasting.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 17, 2014)

*loads up his flame gun in preparation for the next "Nintendos winning" thread*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 17, 2014)

I shall bookmark these for future butthurt opportunities.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 17, 2014)

"It might not be doing THAT well but at least it's selling more than the Vita!!11 lolololol"


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 17, 2014)

Actually, it looks like the Vita is Outselling the Wii U currently In Japan thanks to Final Fantasy
http://www.psu.com/a022145/PS-Vita-sales-boosted-in-Japan-thanks-to-Final-Fantasy-X-HD
#thestingisreal


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah, the Vita is outselling the Wii U worldwide  By like, 200k I think.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 17, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Nintendo modifies projected income from 55 billion yen to -25 billion yen (that's a $240 million loss) for the fiscal year ending in 2014. Even the 3DS is performing well below expectations. Above: Nintendo enthusiast receives a thorough butt blasting.


If by _"expectations"_ they mean performance on the level of the DS, no s*it it's not meeting the quota - that system sold like cure for cancer, for whatever reason.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 17, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Actually, it looks like the Vita is Outselling the Wii U currently In Japan thanks to Final Fantasy
> http://www.psu.com/a022145/PS-Vita-sales-boosted-in-Japan-thanks-to-Final-Fantasy-X-HD
> #thestingisreal


Nintendo fans on suicide watch!

EDIT: http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=753197

Interesting...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 17, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Nintendo fans on suicide watch!


Yep - because the fact that some Japanese dude overseas isn't making as much money as he used to truly matters - it's the no.1 factor in my gaming experience.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 17, 2014)

http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/01...major-hit-following-sales-forecast-adjustment

It seems that Nintendo stock is tumbling down, tumbling down, tumbling down...


----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2014)

Gahars said:


> http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/01...major-hit-following-sales-forecast-adjustment


Let's all pretend that this thread never happened and that stock value matters all of a sudden.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 17, 2014)

Veho said:


> Let's all pretend that this thread never happened and that stock value matters all of a sudden.


 

Forum Rule number, like, 12, dude: The stock market only matters when it helps my side in the argument.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Forum Rule number, like, 12, dude: The stock market only matters when it helps my side in the argument.




Forum rule? It has been my experience that it is a life rule as practiced by many.


----------



## Dork (Jan 18, 2014)

I've been rectally ruined.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 19, 2014)

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303465004579325760899958956

[NEED FOR UNDERSTANDING INTENSIFIES], etc. etc.

Also!



Spoiler: Nintendo fans


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2014)

Gahars said:


> http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303465004579325760899958956
> 
> [NEED FOR UNDERSTANDING INTENSIFIES], etc. etc.


 


> _"The way people use their time, their lifestyles, who they are—have changed," Mr. Iwata said. "If we stay in one place, we will become outdated."_


Wow... took them a while to realize that times - they are a'changing....


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow it seems like Nintendo do have some proper businessmen as far as being able to speak investor platitudes go.

Translating to normal person

"If we stay in one place, we will become outdated. We knew this for years, sadly we are not the trendsetters our fans tell us we are".


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2014)

So this happened:


Spoiler








~http://www.macroaxis.com/invest/market/NTDOY--Nintendo-Co-Ltd





Spoiler








~http://www.macroaxis.com/invest/ratio/NTDOY--Probability-Of-Bankruptcy


_Nintendo Officially Doomed! ;O;_







I mean, Sony was when Macroaxis said so... right? _RIGHT?!? ;O;_


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 19, 2014)

But but but they were even lower in 2012 and 2013, so Nintendo's stock price actually went up.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> But but but they were even lower in 2012 and 2013, so Nintendo's stock price actually went up.


Every single suicidal jumper takes the elevator to the top floor before actually jumping, FAST. _;O;_


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 19, 2014)

I would have a reply but presently the idea of depressed knitwear is amusing me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I would have a reply but presently the idea of depressed knitwear is amusing me.


Do as you please, I'm just going to hold my tears bucket up high - according to the forecast, it's going to rain broken dreams tonight... _;O;_


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> _Nintendo Officially Doomed! ;O;_


Oh my, would you look at the time. 



A moment of silence for Nintendo


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 19, 2014)

JayRo said:


> ...Yet everyone I know in person who owns a Wii has it soft-modded, and running usb loaders and emulators. Once I told my brother's father-in-law about the Wii being fully exploited, he went out and bought one!!! PROOF, that homebrew and piracy helps sell units. Same thing happened with the PSP. Once ISO loaders became the norm, hardware saw a surge in sales.


http://www.tubechop.com/watch/1869669


----------



## Jayro (Jan 19, 2014)

I don't think Nintendo is going to tank, Pokemon, Animal Crossing, and other kick-ass games are flowing out to the system, probably keeping them afloat. I don't see then tanking ANY time soon. And 3DS system sales seem to be pretty good too.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 19, 2014)

JayRo said:


> I don't think Nintendo is going to tank, Pokemon, Animal Crossing, and other kick-ass games are flowing out to the system, probably keeping them afloat. I don't see then tanking ANY time soon. And 3DS system sales seem to be pretty good too.


 

Buddy, no many how times you repeat yourself, Nintendo's tanking harder than an M4 Sherman.



Spoiler



Look at the thread title and realize that this is not the place for serious analytical discussion of any company's future.


----------



## CompassNorth (Jan 20, 2014)

Is it okay to post this?
http://www.p4rgaming.com/gateway-3ds-piracy-team-stealing-the-hard-work-of-others-is-immoral/


Spoiler



even though it's not real?


----------



## Qtis (Jan 22, 2014)

Forgot to post this. The tears from my eyes ;_____;'


----------



## Gahars (Jan 22, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Forgot to post this. The tears from my eyes ;_____;'


 






J-just wait for Super Mario Smash Bros., guys, you'll see.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 22, 2014)

> Even systems like the Sega Saturn, Nintendo 64, and *PlayStation 3 managed to show sales momentum in their second holiday season, despite going on to relatively weak performance in the US for the rest of their console generation.*


 
Sorry, what article? The PS3 is beating out the 360 in console sales, and have been the past couple years  ARTICLE IS BULLSHIT (except, y'know, the whole Wii U sucks donkey ass thing )


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Sorry, what article? The PS3 is beating out the 360 in console sales, and have been the past couple years  ARTICLE IS BULLSHIT (except, y'know, the whole Wii U sucks donkey ass thing )


Don't worry, we won't have to see it suffering for much longer, seeing that Nintendo has a 76% 73% chance of going bankrupt within the next 2 years. _;O;_

*Update:* Errata, it's actually 73%. Apparently someone has mistakenly bought one Wii U thinking that it was a tablet. _;O;_


----------



## Arras (Jan 22, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> So this happened:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...







lololol


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 22, 2014)

Arras said:


> lololol


Yeah, that part of the site is probably borked big time... buuuut...

_DOOOOOMED ;O;_


----------



## Arras (Jan 22, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Yeah, that part of the site is probably borked big time... buuuut...
> 
> _DOOOOOMED ;O;_







No, he was just going for a swim ;o;


----------



## Gahars (Jan 26, 2014)

http://gearnuke.com/sony-gearing-big-vita-re-launch-new-games-jrpgvita-announcement-expected/






(Here it comes)


----------



## Veho (Jan 26, 2014)

*>VITA Re-Launch, New Games *
Interesting... 
*>JRPGVITA *
...aaaaand dropped.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 26, 2014)

Yes, gimme that Vita news all over my face


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 27, 2014)

inb4:

PSVita Slim Waltz Into the Western Territories
Severe Pricecut Imminent
Gaems Bombardment at Hand
Millions are Dead - Tragedy Strikes When PSVita Sales Go Through the Roof, Firemen Still Pulling Out Bodies
Severe Floods in Most Nintenyearold Basements - So Salty


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Severe Pricecut Imminent


But but but the Vita doesn't need a price cut because it has so much awesome hardware and it's so totally worth a ton of money and it doesn't need a price cut it just needs people to understand that they are being unreasonable idiots   ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 27, 2014)

Veho said:


> But but but the Vita doesn't need a price cut because it has so much awesome hardware and it's so totally worth a ton of money and it doesn't need a price cut it just needs people to understand that they are being unreasonable idiots ;O;


Obviously, but for those who have minds narrow enough to understand its superiority, there are other means of persuasion - cheaper, inferior versions of the glorious hardware.

#DatOLEDMasterRace _;O;
_In other news... _"The Negative Trend"_


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2014)

Nintendo confirmed for doomed  ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2014)

Come on Foxi4, you can do better than that. There has to be some relative inflation index thing for number of gamers in the world, for giggles include Android and IOS sales in there (with a multiplier less than 1 to account for reups and the incredibly huge non gaming android segment or overlap).


----------



## Veho (Jan 27, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Come on Foxi4, you can do better than that. There has to be some relative inflation index thing for number of gamers in the world


The NES was  bought by 1,17% of the world's population, compared to Wii U's _0,059%_  ;O;  
Adjusted for the increase in the world's population, the NES sold today's equivalent of 85 million consoles, or the other way around, the WiiU sold the NES era's equivalent of 3,1 million consoles  ;O; 

Nintendo am cry  ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2014)

Everybody is a now gamer huh.....

Wait Nintendo said basically the same thing in their marketing. Genius.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 27, 2014)

http://bgr.com/2014/01/27/xbox-one-vs-playstation-4-power-specs-insider/


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 27, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Come on Foxi4, you can do better than that. There has to be some relative inflation index thing for number of gamers in the world, for giggles include Android and IOS sales in there (with a multiplier less than 1 to account for reups and the incredibly huge non gaming android segment or overlap).


Considering the fact that the NES days _immediately followed the great video game industry crash_, it was during that period of time when _it was the hardest_ to sell a video game system simply because customers lost faith in them. It was from that time when the _"gamer populace"_ was slowly growing in number, not the other way around - Nintendo was losing popularity over time while _"gaming"_ was becoming more and more mainstream - is that enough of a counter-argument? I mean, seriously, if you offset that by the _"declared gamer"_ index, it only looks bleaker and bleaker as we draw near the present day.

Also, see Veho's response. Also, EoF, let me have my salty moment here! _;O;_

_*Grabs his tear bucket and flowchart, moves on to the next Nintenyearold settlement*_


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 28, 2014)

I fear we may have had a miscommunication. I approved of the concept, I just found issue with the execution-- as you say NES was post crash which meant your market was largely males under 35 (Europe aside, which was hardly a Nintendo free zone, saw Nintendo dominate), as time went on this changed, up to and including the "everybody is a gamer"* thing that Veho pointed out, which means the slide has been from a true market domination to pitiful scraps, possibly even enough to be statistical noise if you are allowed to include Android and co. In essence it is worse for the Nintenyearold fanboys than your graph would initially indicate, worse is it could even lead to false hope and nobody** wants to create more of that among the Nintenyearold set.

*I believe the more famous quote here (indeed that might have been it) is from a Sega guy in the Dreamcast era (or just after), however Nintendo's Wii marketing push and everything else there clearly indicated they considered everybody to be a viable target.

**they will be crushed enough to keep our whine bars filled until the end of our days when it comes to pass, no need to stoke the fires.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 28, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I fear we may have had a miscommunication. I approved of the concept, I just found issue with the execution-- as you say NES was post crash which meant your market was largely males under 35 (Europe aside, which was hardly a Nintendo free zone, saw Nintendo dominate), as time went on this changed, up to and including the "everybody is a gamer"* thing that Veho pointed out, which means the slide has been from a true market domination to pitiful scraps, possibly even enough to be statistical noise if you are allowed to include Android and co. In essence it is worse for the Nintenyearold fanboys than your graph would initially indicate, worse is it could even lead to false hope and nobody** wants to create more of that among the Nintenyearold set.
> 
> *I believe the more famous quote here (indeed that might have been it) is from a Sega guy in the Dreamcast era (or just after), however Nintendo's Wii marketing push and everything else there clearly indicated they considered everybody to be a viable target.
> 
> **they will be crushed enough to keep our whine bars filled until the end of our days when it comes to pass, no need to stoke the fires.


Oh, fair enough then! I understand it's worse, that's exactly my point... but alas, it's not news...


----------



## Veho (Jan 29, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, fair enough then! I understand it's worse, that's exactly my point... but alas, it's not news...


Yeah, Nintendo being doomed is nothing new.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 29, 2014)

It's getting a little too serious in here. Take that honest discussion elsewhere, bubs!

http://www.engadget.com/2014/01/29/nintendo-bosses-pay-cut-penance/

Damn, they took more cuts than a Brokencyde fan.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 29, 2014)

So a 6 month paycut from "more than most make in 10 years" to "more than most make in 5 years".
It is good to be the boss it seems, I would try it out on my staff but self abuse is apparently something else entirely.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 29, 2014)

I can't find the image of Iwata shedding a tear but this will do!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 29, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I can't find the image of Iwata shedding a tear but this will do!


 
10/10, bookmarking image for further use.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 29, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I can't find the image of Iwata shedding a tear but this will do!


 

I don't have Iwata shedding a tear, but I have Reggie... sorta.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 29, 2014)

Gahars said:


> It's getting a little too serious in here. Take that honest discussion elsewhere, bubs! Damn, they took more cuts than a Brokencyde fan.


It's both impressive and bizzare that Nintendo sticks to the Japanese tradition of _"I am disgrace to famiry and company, therefore I commit sepuku-desu"_ - it's the only company I can think of that follows the samurai code like it's 1100-and late.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 30, 2014)

*Totally the wrong thread, wow, oh geez, I done goofed, take a silly gif in its place*






Something, something, Sony-domination.


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 31, 2014)

http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=221453

http://nintendoeverything.com/pac-man-museum-cancelled-on-wii-u-3ds/

http://www.videogamer.com/wiiu/watc...nintendos_official_2014_release_schedule.html






Guess they didn't like the investor's meeting.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 31, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> *snip*


 
Relevant


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow... this... is really fu*king bad.


----------



## Veho (Jan 31, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> *snip*


Ouch


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 1, 2014)

https://twitter.com/Emi1yRogers/status/429478254244683776

Is it dead or not?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 1, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> https://twitter.com/Emi1yRogers/status/429478254244683776
> 
> Is it dead or not?


If Watch_Dogs really does turn out to be cancelled for the Wii U, pretty much the entire line-up for 2014 immediately becomes irrelevant to me. I mean, sure, Mario Kart, sure Smash Bros., but I can play Smash Bros. on the 3DS and I already have Sega & Sonic All-Stars Racing Transformed on the PSVita. There's DK: Tropical Freeze, but DK games generally don't interest me. I have no idea when Bayonetta 2 comes out and if X is going to be anything like Xenoblade then I'm not even remotely interested in the borefest, despite the awesome mechs... not good, not good.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 1, 2014)

You guys are missing the point. 
PACMAN MUSEUM WAS FUCKING CANCELED.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 1, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> You guys are missing the point.
> PACMAN MUSEUM WAS FUCKING CANCELED.


 
THANK GOD SOMEONE SHARES THE SAME SENTIMENT AS I DO. 

Not that I would buy a Wii U anyways though ;O;


----------



## Gahars (Feb 14, 2014)

It seems that we've gone two weeks without any bait. This will not do.



			
				The darkest fears of Xjocks and Nintenyearolds said:
			
		

> The PlayStation 4 outsold the Xbox One in the US last month, according to retail sales data tracked by NPD. *Sony says that the PS4 was the top-selling console for January and remains in first place worldwide*, but hasn't released the actual number of moved units.
> 
> Journalist Geoff Keighley, who spoke to PlayStation SVP Guy Longworth, earlier reported that *Sony sold nearly twice as many PS4 consoles as its "nearest next-gen competitor"* — assumed to be the Xbox One — and PlayStation marketing VP John Koller confirmed the reports to the official PlayStation blog. *"Since we launched on November 15th, we’ve sold every PS4 available in the US," he said.*


The Verge






That's a slam dunk!


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 14, 2014)

Xbox One fans. Can't catch up to the Ps4 but satisfied knowing they're at least classified as next gen compared to their "competition" ;O;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 14, 2014)

"This just in! Obvious news is obvious!" 

;O;O;O;

Amazon is still selling out of the PS4 quicker than they can keep it in stock, the thing is selling like the cure for cancer....maybe...MAYBE BECAUSE IT IS THE CURE FOR CANCER???


----------



## Gahars (Feb 16, 2014)

Are you guys ready for another review score kerfuffle?

It's coming.



Spoiler


----------



## raulpica (Feb 16, 2014)

Everyone knows Gamespot is biased and takes money from Sony ;o;


----------



## Gahars (Feb 16, 2014)

raulpica said:


> Everyone knows Gamespot is biased and takes money from Sony ;o;


 

Which is why LoZ: ALBW was their GotY - they've been playing the long con!


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 18, 2014)

http://m.prnewswire.com/news-releas...ass-53-million-units-worldwide-245922801.html

So close to outselling the Wii U.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 18, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> http://m.prnewswire.com/news-releas...ass-53-million-units-worldwide-245922801.html
> 
> So close to outselling the Wii U.


Funny thing is Sony expected to sell only 5 million units worldwide in total from launch to the end of march 2014. What will happen to it when it launches in Japan? ;__;


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 18, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> http://m.prnewswire.com/news-releas...ass-53-million-units-worldwide-245922801.html
> 
> So close to outselling the Wii U.


Nintendoomed


----------



## Gahars (Feb 18, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> http://m.prnewswire.com/news-releas...ass-53-million-units-worldwide-245922801.html
> 
> So close to outselling the Wii U.


 







It''s habbeding!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 18, 2014)

lol butt ps4 haz n0 gaemz unleik wii u dat haz mari0 there4 wiiu bttr lol


----------



## Gahars (Feb 18, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> lol butt ps4 haz n0 gaemz unleik wii u dat haz mari0 there4 wiiu bttr lol


 

I always love that argument.

"A system that's been out for a year has marginally more games than a system that's been out for 3 months." Gee, what an accomplishment.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I always love that argument.
> 
> "A system that's been out for a year has marginally more games than a system that's been out for 3 months." Gee, what an accomplishment.


 
lol butt ps4 doznt hav mari0 thre4 wiiu bttr lol


----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> http://m.prnewswire.com/news-releas...ass-53-million-units-worldwide-245922801.html
> 
> So close to outselling the Wii U.


I thought it outsold the Wii U already.  

Weak. Get your shit together Sony


----------



## Gahars (Feb 18, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> lol butt ps4 doznt hav mari0 thre4 wiiu bttr lol


 

Nintendo games are j-just better, guys, really, you people don't understand.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> J-just wait for Super Mario Smash Bros., guys, you'll see.


 
I'm sure it'll be pretty smashing!


----------



## Veho (Feb 18, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> *thing*


More like "Nintendo Direct announced --> fans hope for news that would help lift Nintendo out of the hole they dug for themselves --> get faceful of dirt instead --> Nintendo digs ever deeper --> new Nintendo Direct announced"


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 18, 2014)

Nintendo Diertc


----------



## Qtis (Feb 19, 2014)

Thief reboot runs at 1080p on PS4, 900p on Xbox One


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 19, 2014)

http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/13/5409740/january-2014-npd-sales-ps4-xbox-one






*#PS4Domination #XBoxDone #1stWorldwide #NearlyDoubleTheSales*


----------



## Gahars (Feb 20, 2014)

Konami just released another screenshot highlighting the difference between the PS4 and Xbox One versions of Ground Zeroes.



Spoiler


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 20, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Konami just released another screenshot highlighting the difference between the PS4 and Xbox One versions of Ground Zeroes.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Just sit further back.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 20, 2014)

That is almost far enough the other way to make me think I am playing an indie game or something. I could probably excuse the awful writing that way as well.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 23, 2014)

IT'S ALREADY OVER








Spoiler



That gif isn't really relevant at all, but how could I resist?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2014)

Gahars said:


> IT'S ALREADY OVER





> *Update – 10:00 Japan Time:* Nojima opened preorders, and its server imploded.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 23, 2014)

As an Xbox One owner I would like to say its been a good 3 months, we tried, im gonna go cry a little now.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 23, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> As an Xbox One owner I would like to say its been a good 3 months, we tried, im gonna go cry a little now.


 
Shhhh, it's ok! You'll always have the Battleduty and the Gears of Halo crowd!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Shhhh, it's ok! You'll always have the Battleduty and the Gears of Halo crowd!


What are you talking about? The XBox has quality, wholesome titles like... Kinectimals...


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 23, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> What are you talking about? The XBox has quality, wholesome titles like... Kinectimals...


FUCK YOU, WE'LL KEEP OUR DEAD RISINGS AND BANJO KAZOOIE's TO OURSELVES!!!
....
;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> FUCK YOU, WE'LL KEEP OUR DEAD RISINGS AND BANJO KAZOOIE's TO OURSELVES!!!
> ....
> ;O;


 
_*Looks at Dead Rising 3 and Banjo Kazooie: Nuts 'n Bolts*_ Y-yeah, please, do keep them to yourselves. _;O;_


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 23, 2014)

At least we can pride ourselves on the fact that we'll still probably do better then the Wii u at this point ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 23, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> At least we can pride ourselves on the fact that we'll still probably do better then the Wii u at this point ;O;



I might be able to find a released Wii U exclusive someone might care to play though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> I might be able to find a released Wii U exclusive someone might care to play though.









THE HELIX HATH SPOKEN! _;O;_


----------



## Gahars (Feb 23, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> "Consult the Fossil"


 

For a second there, I thought you meant Nintendo.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 23, 2014)

Gahars said:


> [fossil]For a second there, I thought you meant Nintendo.



Now we know you are a troll Gahars, Nintendo transcended reality some time in the 1980's and has been an ethereal being ever since.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 23, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Now we know you are a troll Gahars, Nintendo transcended reality some time in the 1980's and has been an ethereal being ever since.


 

Just like the T. Rex!


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 23, 2014)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...cal-Freeze-Sells-a-Mere-36-000-Units-in-Japan

Tropical Freeze? More like Tropical Flop.


----------



## Flame (Feb 23, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...cal-Freeze-Sells-a-Mere-36-000-Units-in-Japan
> 
> Tropical Freeze? More like Tropical Flop.


 
dont you mean Tropical Meltdown.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 23, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...cal-Freeze-Sells-a-Mere-36-000-Units-in-Japan
> 
> Tropical Freeze? More like Tropical Flop.


 

Looks like the only thing freezing is their assets.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 23, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...cal-Freeze-Sells-a-Mere-36-000-Units-in-Japan
> 
> Tropical Freeze? More like Tropical Flop.



Surely that is a 1:1 Wii U ownership to game sales ratio. Such a thing is near unprecedented in games world.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll just leave this here.. http://mobile.theverge.com/2014/2/2...nsoles-sold-in-two-days-after-japanese-launch


----------



## Gahars (Feb 25, 2014)

Qtis said:


> I'll just leave this here.. http://mobile.theverge.com/2014/2/2...nsoles-sold-in-two-days-after-japanese-launch


 

SonyMusclesItsWayIntoJapan.gif






Nintendo is in flux between mad and mad jelly.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 25, 2014)

I honestly expect the PS4 to flop around a bit in Japan. I mean, it will still outsell both the Wii U and Xbox One.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 25, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I honestly expect the PS4 to flop around a bit in Japan. I mean, it will still outsell both the Wii U and Xbox One.


 
Playstation is how they play their console RPG's and region exclusives
It won't flop


----------



## Veho (Feb 25, 2014)

Qtis said:


> I'll just leave this here.. http://mobile.theverge.com/2014/2/2...nsoles-sold-in-two-days-after-japanese-launch


This piece of news no longer qualifies.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 25, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Playstation is how they play their console RPG's and region exclusives
> It won't flop


I hope so.
There's not a lot of games on the horizon that will appeal to Japan. Ground Zeroes is a good start though.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/1...on-games-xbox-one-still-only-around-4-million


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 4, 2014)

Gahars said:


> http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/1...on-games-xbox-one-still-only-around-4-million


 
J-j-just wait guys! Once Gears of Halo comes out it will sell like hot cakes! You'll see!


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 4, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> J-j-just wait guys! Once Gears of Halo comes out it will sell like hot cakes! You'll see!


C'mon guys, we're losing focus here!

I would post some Wii U news here, but there aren't any. _;O;_


----------



## GameWinner (Mar 4, 2014)

Next goal: Passing Vit--3DS sales.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 7, 2014)

Shots fired


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 7, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Shots fired


Pff-- Obviously they're not on the shelf, what is this, 2000-and-late? Digital distribution is where it's at, son! _;O;_

As for the news...

http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...ating-microsoft-in-video-game-hardware-sales/






#XBoxDone #MicroSales #IBegYouDontCry


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> As for the news...
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkai...ating-microsoft-in-video-game-hardware-sales/


 






I detect... jest.

Is that really fair considering that Nintendo has three machines out on the market compared to Microsoft's two? Plus, if you take out handhelds, the Xbox One alone is outselling both the Wii U and the Wii by quite a healthy margin.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 7, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I detect... jest.
> 
> Is that really fair considering that Nintendo has three machines out on the market compared to Microsoft's two? Plus, if you take out handhelds, the Xbox One alone is outselling both the Wii U and the Wii by quite a healthy margin.


Of course, that's entirely true and you're absolutely right... which still doesn't change the fact that all things considered, Nintendo's gaining total market share quicker than Microsoft who's only real competition, Sony, is reaping the benefits of all the commotion. _;O;_


----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2014)

;O;


----------



## Qtis (Mar 13, 2014)

http://kotaku.com/sony-takes-another-shot-at-xbox-policies-1542647241

Foxi4: make it happen in the console wars!


----------



## Veho (Mar 13, 2014)

Qtis said:


> http://kotaku.com/sony-takes-another-shot-at-xbox-policies-1542647241


That's rich coming from a company that sued and destroyed an online store for shipping PSPs to Europe before the official European release. 



> List of countries allowed to own a foreign Sony console before Sony deems them worthy:



Literally Hitler mafia Satan   ;O;


----------



## Qtis (Mar 13, 2014)

Veho said:


> Literally Hitler mafia Satan   ;O;


Also look at all those lines and dark platforms not being able to receive stuff before the PS4 release! ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 13, 2014)

Veho said:


> Literally Hitler mafia Satan ;O;


_THEY'VE CHANGED VEHO, THEY'VE CHANGED! THEY'RE NOT LIKE THAT ANYMORE! ;O; "Keine Grenzen, Keine Regionensperren!"_


----------



## Gahars (Mar 17, 2014)

Titanfall boosted Xbone sales in the UK by 96%






Pictured Above: Xbox fans show off their fat stack of sales.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 17, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Titanfall boosted Xbone sales in the UK by 96%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
+10 for Space Dandy Gif


----------



## Qtis (Mar 17, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Titanfall boosted Xbone sales in the UK by 96%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So 96 people bought it on top of the 100? 

I'd have been surprised if the XB1 didn't sell with Titanfall's launch. Now to wait for sales and comparison of how Titanfall changes the game compared to the PS4..


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 18, 2014)

Dammit, I came here to post that...
i was even gonna come up with a witty comment on how we're on our way to second place while nintendo cries in the dust...
y u do dis ;w;


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 18, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Dammit, I came here to post that...
> i was even gonna come up with a witty comment on how we're on our way to second place while nintendo cries in the dust...
> y u do dis ;w;


Dust implies the existence of some form of matter in Nintendo's department. The Wii U has no dust of its own - it merely collects dust from its immediate surroundings, which makes all the difference here. To be fair though, I suppose you're right - we're seeing a pretty TumbleWiid U situation here. _;O;_


----------



## Gahars (Mar 21, 2014)

http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2014/03/20/sony-ps4-demand-will-outstrip-supply-into-the-summer/

Daily reminder that not even the laws of physics can stop this train.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 2, 2014)

http://m.ign.com/articles/2014/04/02/report-iwata-in-trouble-at-nintendo
I don't think understanding is going to help us much longer


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2014)

Are you saying investors have very little understanding for his failings? 

Is that why he begs for understanding all the time?


----------



## Gahars (Apr 16, 2014)

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2014/04/16/ps4-hits-7-million-globally/#sf2613495



> Hi guys! I’ve got a quick update to share with you. Sony Computer Entertainment, Inc. just announced that PS4 has cumulatively sold through more than 7.0 million units globally as of April 6th, 2014. PS4 software sales are another bright spot, with more than 20.5 million copies sold at retail and PlayStation Store worldwide as of April 13th, 2014.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 16, 2014)

Gahars said:


> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2014/04/16/ps4-hits-7-million-globally/#sf2613495


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 16, 2014)

Smell that?
That's the smell of PS4 domination.  Yummy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 18, 2014)

The PS4 is the best-selling platform in March 2014, third consecutive month according to NPD


----------



## GameWinner (Apr 18, 2014)

inFamous was also the second best selling title of the month.
Congrats, Sucker Punch!


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 18, 2014)

http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/04/17/xbox-one-has-shipped-5-million-units
Behind you PS4 Fiends of Course, but we can take pride in knowing we're on our way to smashing Wii U's last hopes and dreams of second place  
Also


GameWinner said:


> inFamous was also the second best selling title of the month.
> Congrats, Sucker Punch!


 
And what was First? 
http://www.cnet.com/news/playstatio...march-even-as-titanfall-leads-software-sales/
TITANFALL ;O; 
(to be fair though, i really wanna play Infamous too, so big congrats to Sucker Punch AND Respawn)


----------



## Gahars (Apr 18, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/04/17/xbox-one-has-shipped-5-million-units
> Behind you PS4 Fiends of Course, but we can take pride in knowing we're on our way to smashing Wii U's last hopes and dreams of second place


 

Hey, hold up! That's 5 million shipped, not sold through. Save your shipping talk for the Korra threads, boyo.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 18, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> And what was First?
> http://www.cnet.com/news/playstatio...march-even-as-titanfall-leads-software-sales/
> TITANFALL ;O;
> (to be fair though, i really wanna play Infamous too, so big congrats to Sucker Punch AND Respawn)


No thanks to Xbox - thanks to having a PC release.

_;O;_


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 18, 2014)

NO STAHP
THE SPICE
ITS TOO MUCH ;A;


----------



## Gahars (Apr 21, 2014)

The Amazing Spider-Man 2 Indefinitely Postponed for Xbox One... for some reason.

It's cool, though, because Amazon is instead giving Xbowners (?) something else in exchange - the Wii U Experience.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2014)

http://o.canada.com/technology/gaming/segas-failed-dreamcast-actually-outsold-the-wii-u/

_"A recent Reddit post got me thinking about this from a very sobering perspective. The console is now *approximately as old as the Dreamcast* was when Sega announced the system’s death (in terms of its North American release date) and has sold* just about half as many devices*. At this rate, the Wii U *isn’t even on pace to outsell Nintendo’s last struggling system, the GameCube*."_

It's official, kids - Dreamcast > Wii U... not that there was ever any doubt or anything.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 22, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> http://o.canada.com/technology/gaming/segas-failed-dreamcast-actually-outsold-the-wii-u/
> 
> _"A recent Reddit post got me thinking about this from a very sobering perspective. The console is now *approximately as old as the Dreamcast* was when Sega announced the system’s death (in terms of its North American release date) and has sold* just about half as many devices*. At this rate, the Wii U *isn’t even on pace to outsell Nintendo’s last struggling system, the GameCube*."_
> 
> It's official, kids - Dreamcast > Wii U... not that there was ever any doubt or anything.


 

And here I thought Nintendo fans were living in a dream - they can't even manage that!

;o;, etc. etc.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2014)

Gahars said:


> And here I thought Nintendo fans were living in a dream - they can't even manage that!
> 
> ;o;, etc. etc.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh gosh.
Oh no.
RIP Wii poo


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Apr 22, 2014)

It would actually be interesting to see what would happen if the Wii U actually fails and the system + its games have to go out of production permanently.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> It would actually be interesting to see what would happen if the Wii U actually fails and the system + its games have to go out of production permanently.


Unlike SEGA, Nintendo has the money to keep the system on life support. History shows that unless the system is an absolute disaster _(Virtual Boy)_, they'll keep it alive artificially just to save face _(Nintendo 64, Gamecube)_. That said, it's still a bad trend and here's for hoping that the story doesn't repeat itself.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 22, 2014)

Pingouin7 said:


> It would actually be interesting to see what would happen if the Wii U actually fails and the system + its games have to go out of production permanently.


 
Well just wait a few months and you'll get to see first hand.

;O;O;O;O


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Well just wait a few months and you'll get to see first hand.
> 
> ;O;O;O;O


Don't worry, they're releasing a new system around that date. I think it's called something along the lines of _"Pls Undrstnd 128"_ or something. _;O;_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 22, 2014)

With advanced understanding capabilities?


----------



## Qtis (Apr 22, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> With advanced understanding capabilities?


In HD and with an internal HDD option. Then you can understand straight from the HDD ;o;


----------



## Veho (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.playstationlifestyle.net/2014/04/16/japanese-sales-chart-ps-vita-outsells-the-3ds/



> _"In something that happens very rarely, the PlayStation Vita beat the Nintendo 3DS last week in Japan for hardware sales, with Sony’s handheld moving 24,078 units, while both 3DS SKUs moved 23,562 units. The PlayStation Vita can attribute this win to *dropping 3DS sales due to no big new releases*, with the Vita also receiving 3rd Robot Wars Z: Jigoku Hen, which debuted in 2nd with over 128,000 in sales."_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Qtis (Apr 29, 2014)

But the PSVita doesn't have gaems! How could this happen?


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Apr 29, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> http://www.playstationlifestyle.net/2014/04/16/japanese-sales-chart-ps-vita-outsells-the-3ds/


I think people are just holding off buying a 3DS because of this more than anything else (probably better to wait and get free games than buy a system now) and waste more money), but I could be wrong. *Shrugs*


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 29, 2014)

EZ-Megaman said:


> I think people are just holding off buying a 3DS because of this more than anything else, but I could be wrong. *Shrugs*


Free games, eh? Sounds like a good dealio.


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 29, 2014)

Free Games?! Boy howdy do I like free games! If only there was a service that have me free games every month! Gee that'd be swell.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 29, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Free Games?! Boy howdy do I like free games! If only there was a service that have me free games every month! Gee that'd be swell.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> If only there was a service that have me free games every month! Gee that'd be swell.


Is "piracy" a service?   

Anywhoo, "free" games rule.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 30, 2014)

Veho said:


> Is "piracy" a service?
> 
> Anywhoo, "free" games rule.
> *PASNIP*


 
Ok, they're not free games, they're 99% off games that you pay for when you buy the subscription  If you buy a year of PS+ for $50, and on average each month you get 6 games, it's like $0.70 per game


----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Ok, *they're not free* games


Exactly


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2014)

Veho said:


> Exactly


They're _free games_ which you receive as a part of a _paid service_, and they're not its only element. Alongside Instant Game Collection Plus subscribers also get early access to betas and demos, exclusive avatars and misc. junk and price cuts. You're paying for the PSPlus service, not Instant Game Collection, so there. If you are given a free moped, it's free and the fact that you have to pay for fuel to use it doesn't change that - the two items are entirely separate.

_In any case!_ http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/...now-brings-in-more-money-than-console-gaming/






Need I say more?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> _In any case!_ http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/...now-brings-in-more-money-than-console-gaming/
> 
> Need I say more?



Give or take arcades why was it ever below?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Give or take arcades why was it ever below?


Mostly because people _(used to?)_ prefer the painless, cost-effective, plug-and-play console solution. Steam somewhat flipped the tables here though and since PC's are practically a necessity in this day and age and they're cheaper than ever, the balance is shifting.


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> They're _free games_ which you receive as a part of a _paid service_, and they're not its only element. Alongside Instant Game Collection Plus subscribers also get early access to betas and demos, exclusive avatars and misc. junk and price cuts. You're paying for the PSPlus service, not Instant Game Collection, so there.


You could also say you're paying for the games and getting free online services with them. 
Can you get the games without paying anything? No. Therefore, they are not free. They are part of the whole package that you pay for.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2014)

Veho said:


> You could also say you're paying for the games and getting free online services with them.
> Can you get the games without paying anything? No. Therefore, they are not free. They are part of the whole package that you pay for.


The _option_ to get them is a part of the package, nobody _forces you_ to claim anything from the Instant Game Collection menu, it's just common sense to do so. I see your point though, at the end of the day you do pay _for the service_, so you do have to dish some money out.


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The _option_ to get them is a part of the package, nobody _forces you_ to claim anything from the Instant Game Collection menu, it's just common sense to do so.


Nobody _forces_ you to go online after you've downloaded the monthly games, either    
It's like believing mobile phone companies when they say the phone you get with a two year subscription is "free". It's really not.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2014)

Veho said:


> Nobody _forces_ you to go online after you've downloaded the monthly games, either
> It's like believing mobile phone companies when they say the phone you get with a two year subscription is "free". It's really not.


Around here that sort of thing isn't a problem since your phone bill is clearly divided into two sections - the subscription charges and the phone payment charges. Not exactly an equivalent situation, I'd sooner compare it to a country club. If you're a member of a country club, you eat complimentary sandwiches. The membership costs you money, the sandwiches are complimentary. The end result is that you pay, but you don't pay for the sandwiches - you pay a membership fee.


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Around here that sort of thing isn't a problem since your phone bill is clearly divided into two sections - the subscription charges and the phone payment charges.


We got that recently as well, ever since competing bargain networks started dropping the prices and forced the big boys to at least _appear_ cheaper. It's a marketing Previously: $20 monthly subscription, "free" phone. Now they've divided it into a $10 monthly subscription (to make the subscription seem smaller, to stay competitive), and a $10 monthly payment for the phone. Huge difference! 



Foxi4 said:


> but you don't pay for the sandwiches


You're right. You _overpay_ for the sandwiches.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 1, 2014)

Veho said:


> We got that recently as well, ever since competing bargain networks started dropping the prices and forced the big boys to at least _appear_ cheaper. It's a marketing Previously: $20 monthly subscription, "free" phone. Now they've divided it into a $10 monthly subscription (to make the subscription seem smaller, to stay competitive), and a $10 monthly payment for the phone. Huge difference! You're right. You _overpay_ for the sandwiches.


Ha! I see what they did there! Technically it's still misleading since they offer this and that plan _"and a phone for 5 quid!"_ _(at least here they do)_ when really you're just paying monthly for it _(see asterix)_, but at least the bills are more see-through. There's a saying where I live - your point of view depends on where you sit. Much like the country club membership, PSPlus membership brings benefits beyond the games, which are the equivalent of sandwiches here. You're paying for the subscription and you get stuff in exchange - at the end of the day, you're getting games without spending a whole lot.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 1, 2014)

Foxi4 I thought you were a fellow greedy bastard. You sound like you have never been thrown out of an all you can eat restaurant for eating too much or otherwise abused "unlimited"/"included" items.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Foxi4 I thought you were a fellow greedy bastard. You sound like you have never been thrown out of an all you can eat restaurant for eating too much or otherwise abused "unlimited"/"included" items.


I have a hefty library of PS4 games despite not having a PS4 thanks to Plus, speak for yourself! _;O;_


----------



## FAST6191 (May 2, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I have a hefty library of PS4 games despite not having a PS4 thanks to Plus, speak for yourself! _;O;_



If you manage to get pirate syndrome without actually having the console in question you are back in the club.


----------



## Qtis (May 7, 2014)

http://m.bbc.com/news/technology-27308862

;o;

Via pyromaniac123


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 7, 2014)

Qtis said:


> http://m.bbc.com/news/technology-27308862
> 
> ;o;
> 
> Via pyromaniac123


----------



## Gahars (May 7, 2014)

Qtis said:


> http://m.bbc.com/news/technology-27308862
> 
> ;o;
> 
> Via pyromaniac123


 

Pikmin Zelda Mario M-Mario Kart's gonna turn things around, y-you'll see.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 7, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Pikmin Zelda Mario M-Mario Kart's gonna turn things around, y-you'll see.


 
D-d-don't forget smash bros u, it'll sell a bagillion wii us and then evry1 will luv nin10doh agin


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Zelda


There's a Zelda game for the U?


----------



## Gahars (May 7, 2014)

Veho said:


> There's a Zelda game for the U?


 

Wand Wanker, or have we all forgotten that one already?



Tom Bombadildo said:


> D-d-don't forget smash bros u, it'll sell a bagillion wii us and then evry1 will luv nin10doh agin


 

5th time's the charm!


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Wand Wanker, or have we all forgotten that one already?


N64 games don't count  ;O;


----------



## Gahars (May 7, 2014)

Veho said:


> N64 games don't count ;O;


----------



## Veho (May 7, 2014)

Well, it _is_ the flamebait thread


----------



## chavosaur (May 7, 2014)

http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidth...is-the-best-selling-game-on-xbox-one-and-ps4/

Just to add to the "EXCLUSIVES ARE WHAT SELL CONSOLES, NINTY EXCLUSIVES ALL WE NEED!" Circle jerk ;O;


----------



## Gahars (May 7, 2014)

It's Neogaf, so take it with a silo of salt, but...

Sony's E3 Lineup Leaked

If that's true, though...


----------



## Qtis (May 8, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidth...is-the-best-selling-game-on-xbox-one-and-ps4/
> 
> Just to add to the "EXCLUSIVES ARE WHAT SELL CONSOLES, NINTY EXCLUSIVES ALL WE NEED!" Circle jerk ;O;


I actually just bought CoD Ghosts for the PS4 due to a bargain. As for exclusives.. Yes they can sell consoles (especially Nintendo), but the main library is almost always third party games. CoD is a huge franchise so why not?

Gahars: my body is ready


----------



## Qtis (May 8, 2014)

Hurrdurrr

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/05/nintendo-lowers-the-bar-for-hardware-sales-misses-anyway/

A good post in the comments (while the GBA quite a beast in the sales..):



> Okay lets see how bad this gen is doing compared to Nintendo's previous worst gen.
> 
> First 2 years are treated as launch period due to scattered launches.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 8, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> D-d-don't forget smash bros u, it'll sell a bagillion wii us and then evry1 will luv nin10doh agin


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2014)

Sometimes this guy says things I completely disagree with... and sometimes I feel like he's reading my mind. What a year, what a year...


----------



## chavosaur (May 10, 2014)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=628547767229680&id=119240841493711





Very interesting indeed. A tactful approach that I'm sure both sides of the coin will blow out of proportion. 
Inb4 someone actually posts it in the USN


----------



## FAST6191 (May 10, 2014)

Heh, when we get a chance to hack the games I might actually have to have a look. That said http://qntm.org/gay (thanks to Veho for that one) exists for a reason.


----------



## GameWinner (May 16, 2014)

So the NPD wen up last night and the PS4 outsold the Wii U, Wii, AND 3DS *COMBINED*.
Is that a good thing or bad thing?

Also, Vita sales were in the 3K...


----------



## GameWinner (May 22, 2014)

Double post:
http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=823567
Good on ya, Sony!


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2014)

They covered the R&D costs already? Cool.


----------



## Qtis (May 22, 2014)

The PS3 was the bastard child of Sony in terms of costs. Luckily the PS4 is quite the opposite. #PS4masterrace


----------



## Gahars (May 22, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Double post:
> http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=823567
> Good on ya, Sony!


----------



## GameWinner (May 22, 2014)

Gahars said:


>


Jack Tretton noooooi


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Double post:
> http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=823567
> Good on ya, Sony!


 






#420ProfitFgt #NoScope360PS4 #ProMLG


----------



## chavosaur (May 23, 2014)

Gamestop seeing stronger demand for Xbox One since price cut 
Your Second Place Days are nearing their end Wii U =w=


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 23, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Gamestop seeing stronger demand for Xbox One since price cut
> Your Second Place Days are nearing their end Wii U =w=


 
I am ok with this. 

XBone for second place ;O;


----------



## Gahars (May 24, 2014)

http://www.joystiq.com/2014/05/23/sony-ceo-kaz-hirai-ps4-likely-to-exceed-ps2-profits/






Pictured Above: Nintenyearolds getting smashed the fuck out


----------



## Foxi4 (May 24, 2014)

Gahars said:


> http://www.joystiq.com/2014/05/23/sony-ceo-kaz-hirai-ps4-likely-to-exceed-ps2-profits/








The Power of Kaz Compels You! Praise the Lord! _;O;_


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *The Last Guardian*


I'll believe it when it's released, the cockteasing bastards


----------



## Foxi4 (May 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> I'll believe it when it's released, the cockteasing bastards


It's symbolism. The release date of The Last Guardian is synonymous to the Second Coming, silly. 

PRAISE THE LAWD! _;O;_


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Second Coming


Is that the Half-Life 3 release date?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> Is that the Half-Life 3 release date?


 
No, that'd be the Third Coming.

Ba-dum tiss


----------



## Veho (May 25, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> No, that'd be the Third Coming.
> 
> Ba-dum tiss


Or, depending on the quality, the Turd Coming   




Spoiler



I AM SORRY LORD GABEN, IT WAS SAID IN JEST, FORGIVE ME


----------



## Foxi4 (May 25, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> No, that'd be the Third Coming.
> 
> Ba-dum tiss


When that time comes, there will be many _"comings"_.


----------



## Gahars (May 25, 2014)

Veho said:


> Is that the Half-Life 3 release date?


 

Better Yeats than never.


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2014)




----------



## CompassNorth (May 31, 2014)

This is the closest thing I can imagine to a linux car





Edit:


----------



## Gahars (Jun 3, 2014)

Mario Kart 8 release boosts Wii U sales 600% in the UK.

Sadly, 600% of 0 is still 0.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 3, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Mario Kart 8 release boosts Wii U sales 600% in the UK.
> 
> Sadly, 600% of 0 is still 0.


666%, actually. 

Mario Officially Worse than Satan. _;O;_


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> 666%, actually.
> 
> Mario Officially Worse than Satan. _;O;_



There is even a historical precedent for it, going as far back as the 80's no less.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 6, 2014)

Nintendo president Satoru Iwata skipping E3 for health-related reasons

A simple health concern... or Reggie's wrath unfurled?

Is no one safe?


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 6, 2014)

> "Please understand that it is business as usual for Mr. Iwata, and he continues his normal duties as president of Nintendo Co., Ltd. while he remains in Japan. As always, he will be actively involved in all of Nintendo's activities at the show.


 


> "Please understand that it is business as usual for Mr. Iwata,


 


> *Please understand*


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 6, 2014)

chavosaur said:


>


My sides!


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 7, 2014)

I made Iwata say Please Understand when he's worried in Tomodachi Life.
I regret nothing.


----------



## Qtis (Jun 10, 2014)

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/...ing-resolution-boost-from-leaving-out-kinect/

BUT KINECT WAS ESSENTIAL ;O;


----------



## Gahars (Jun 10, 2014)

Qtis said:


> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/...ing-resolution-boost-from-leaving-out-kinect/
> 
> BUT KINECT WAS ESSENTIAL ;O;


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2014)

Qtis said:


> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2014/...ing-resolution-boost-from-leaving-out-kinect/
> 
> BUT KINECT WAS ESSENTIAL ;O;


But hey, more power for graphics. And imagine the boost they could get if they removed the physics engine from games. 




Spoiler



Or make games online-only so they don't have to waste processor time on AI  OH WAIT


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Kalker3 (Jun 13, 2014)

But... those buttery smooth 30 FPS... 
Besides, there's no difference between 30 FPS and 60 FPS, which is why movies are shot at cinematic 24 FPS.   

BRB, gonna puke.


----------



## Veho (Jun 13, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> But... those buttery smooth 30 FPS...


I read that as "_butterfly_ smooth" and thought hey, that's a good description of an FPS game at 30 fps


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 14, 2014)

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2363...-just-turned-on-your-xbox-one-with-an-ad.html
Im all for playing Xbox Defense, but this is just silly.

EDIT: Goddammit, I just confirmed that this actually is happening. At least Jesse isnt calling me a bitch ;O;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 14, 2014)

10/10, best ad.

"XBOX ON, BITCH"


----------



## Qtis (Jun 14, 2014)

Xbox Sign Out, YOU... NO NO NO NO NO NO NO! OH CRAP!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 14, 2014)

See, if Microsoft went with its original plan and the Xbox One was Always On, none of this would've happened. For all intents and purposes, this is _your_ fault, people!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 14, 2014)

It's only a matter of time before we get ads like "XBOX, BUY THE ENTIRE MARKETPLACE" ;O;O;


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 14, 2014)

Actly there is an ad out there that played in Brazil I think that told peoples Xbox's to download Killer Instinct. Fortunately it's free but uh... It's shit like that that makes me wish my Kinect was a lil less sensitive >_>


----------



## Gahars (Jun 15, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Actly there is an ad out there that played in Brazil I think that told peoples Xbox's to download Killer Instinct. Fortunately it's free but uh... It's shit like that that makes me wish my Kinect was a lil less sensitive >_>


 

Your Kinect heard you typing out those words, calculated exactly what you were writing, and is now extremely upset with you.

Ouch, buddy. You're in the doghouse tonight.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 15, 2014)

Fifa 15 coming to the Wii and 3DS, but NOT the Wii U


----------



## Qtis (Jun 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Fifa 15 coming to the Wii and 3DS, but NOT the Wii U


 
Does this mean my WiiU is inferior to the Wii? I've been had real hard


----------



## Gahars (Jun 15, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Does this mean my WiiU is inferior to the Wii? I've been had real hard


 

Well, perhaps it's a bit early to start bandying around "Wii Useless," but...


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 15, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Fifa 15 coming to the Wii and 3DS, but NOT the Wii U


What about the PS2? Serious question.


----------



## chavosaur (Jun 15, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> What about the PS2? Serious question.


Of course, the Ps2's hardware can certainly handle Soccer better then the Wii U ;O;


----------



## Gahars (Jun 15, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> What about the PS2? Serious question.


 

Nope, I think last year's edition was the last for the PS2.

The fact that the Wii U had its edition discontinued in the same year as a 14 year old console is pretty telling.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 15, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> What about the PS2? Serious question.


Unfortunately the system has been discontinued... Fifa 14 is the last game ever released for it. Good night, sweet prince, rest in peace, black monolith. You were our rock.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 15, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Unfortunately the system has been discontinued... Fifa 14 is the last game ever released for it. Good night, sweet prince, rest in peace, black monolith. You were our rock.


 
Actually it was PES 2014. But it's pretty much the same game anyways...;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 15, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Actually it was PES 2014. But it's pretty much the same game anyways...;O;


Oh? I had no idea PSE 2014 came out on the PS2! Good to know, good to know...

...just when we thought you fought your last fight, you came back for one last match... Sleep well, dark altar of gaming...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 17, 2014)

http://www.joystiq.com/2014/06/16/may-npd-ps4-leads-hardware-sales-month-five/



> _For the fifth consecutive month, Sony's PlayStation 4 led sales in the US, beating out Microsoft's Xbox One, NPD Group reported in its May breakdown. (...) Sony SVP of Brand Marketing Guy Longworth provided an internal analysis of the NPD numbers: "PlayStation continues to be the best place to play for innovative IP, as PS4 was the preferred platform for May's biggest releases, including Watch Dogs and Wolfenstein: The New Order, and held four of the top five spots for next gen software sales. PS4 is the leading next-gen platform for sports, highlighted in May by the best-selling sports game,MLB 14: The Show."_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> http://www.joystiq.com/2014/06/16/may-npd-ps4-leads-hardware-sales-month-five/


 
B-b-b-but Mario Kart sold like hotcakes  T-they said Mario Kart would sell so many Wii U's


----------



## Gahars (Jun 17, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> http://www.joystiq.com/2014/06/16/may-npd-ps4-leads-hardware-sales-month-five/
> 
> *Wii Ukkake*


 

Foxi, please, this is a Christian forum!


----------



## Kalker3 (Jun 17, 2014)

http://m.uk.ign.com/articles/2014/06/16/watch-dogs-modders-find-way-to-activate-disabled-pc-settings


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2014)

Not sure how that is flamebait Kalker3 -- "Wait Watch_dogs was slightly nerfed to run better on lower end consoles and PCs, that is a slight on Ubisoft's honour and I declare fight me now as a result". There was another mod/hidden option thing going around though that said there was a way to increase pedestrian count.



Gahars said:


> Foxi, please, this is a Christian forum!


Indeed, we need to expand beyond mission driven gaming though, the missionary position is just no good at all. Everything is flat, it is a lot of work for not much reward compared to some of the more deviant methods, you have to actually look at things and can not just be lost in the moment and it is all generally pretty unsatisfying.


----------



## Kalker3 (Jun 17, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Not sure how that is flamebait Kalker3 -- "Wait Watch_dogs was slightly nerfed to run better on lower end consoles and PCs, that is a slight on Ubisoft's honour and I declare fight me now as a result". There was another mod/hidden option thing going around though that said there was a way to increase pedestrian count.
> 
> 
> Indeed, we need to expand beyond mission driven gaming though, the missionary position is just no good at all. Everything is flat, it is a lot of work for not much reward compared to some of the more deviant methods, you have to actually look at things and can not just be lost in the moment and it is all generally pretty unsatisfying.



Have you seen the screenshots? The water looks beautiful. Plus I don't really know where to post this, I'll shut up now... : P


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 17, 2014)

It is not like anybody else stays on topic around here. I did see the screenshots as well, a pretty big step up. If someone fixes the driving and makes some more interesting missions then that could end up as one of the better mod collections in recent memory (I love the remake morrowind stuff but morrowind was hardly the best game).


----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> B-b-b-but Mario Kart sold like hotcakes  T-they said Mario Kart would sell so many Wii U's


It did increase weekly sales by 666%    


And now...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 18, 2014)

Veho said:


> And now...



Several people would feel less bad about rubbing themselves to it?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 18, 2014)

Veho said:


> It did increase weekly sales by 666%
> 
> 
> And now...


 
Only in the EU, friend  

Overall, the Wii U sold "90% more than May 2013", or "Fuck all" ;O;


----------



## Black-Ice (Jun 18, 2014)

Veho said:


> It did increase weekly sales by 666%
> 
> 
> And now...


 
But Zelda is a girl

That's link, that picture is incorrect.


----------



## Veho (Jun 18, 2014)

You people, I swear


----------



## Gahars (Jun 18, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> But Zelda is a girl
> 
> That's link, that picture is incorrect.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 25, 2014)

Ninten-Times said:
			
		

> Shigeru Miyamoto has spoken a little bit about cross-play features for Wii U and Nintendo 3DS in an interview with Kotaku.
> 
> "Particularly with digital downloads now and the idea that you're downloading the right to play a game, that opens up the ability to have multiple platform digital downloads where you can download on one and download on another. Certainly from a development standpoint there is some challenge to it, because if you have two devices that have different specs and you're being told to design in a way that the game runs on both devices, then that can be challenging for the developer—but if you have a more unified development environment and you're able to make one game that runs on both systems instead of having to make a game for each system, that's an area of opportunity for us."
> 
> ...



https://m.facebook.com/nintentimes/...45:mf_story_key.1819160679792759221&__tn__=*s

Wow, sounds almost like Sony's Cross-buy... except worse. 

I'm now taking bets for how many Nintendo fans will salivate and circle-jerk over this while simultaneously bitching and complaining about Cross-buy and "ports" on the PSVita.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/nintentimes/photos/a.173943999455258.1073741828.173936076122717/292033464312977/?type=1&refid=28&_ft_=qid.6028708584410716045:mf_story_key.1819160679792759221&__tn__=*s
> 
> Wow, sounds almost like Sony's Cross-buy... except worse.
> 
> I'm now taking bets for how many Nintendo fans will salivate and circle-jerk over this while simultaneously hitching and complaining about Cross-buy and "ports" on the PSVita.


 


Best part of the interview:



> Totilo: It's good to hear you say that, by the way. It's not really a question, but Super Mario Bros. 3 had just been released on Virtual Console in the States on 3DS and Wii U on the same day. You had to pay for it for each download. You couldn't get it for free [on the other platform]...
> 
> Miyamoto: Ohhh. That's right. I'm sorry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 25, 2014)

"You have to pay twice. Please understand."


----------



## Veho (Jun 25, 2014)

Did that "transfer your UMD games to digital download games" thing for the PSP Go ever take off?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 25, 2014)

UMD Transfer worked in Japan, but it was never released in the west and I don't think it covered all the titles as not all were available on PSN. I'm also pretty sure it was a service for transferring to the PSVita, UMD owners had no reason to grab the PSP Go as it offered no benefits other than Bluetooth and built-in storage (which is why it bombed hard and ultimately the 3000 was more popular).


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 3, 2014)

http://www.vg247.com/2014/07/02/vita-stock-shortage-north-america/

Nice


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 3, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> http://www.vg247.com/2014/07/02/vita-stock-shortage-north-america/
> 
> Nice


 
BUT VITA HAS NO GAEMZ  

Ryukouki HAS NO GAEMZ  

BUT GAMES, VITA HAS NO RYU


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 3, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> http://www.vg247.com/2014/07/02/vita-stock-shortage-north-america/
> 
> Nice


Just means Sony should've made 10 Vitas instead of 6

:^)


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 3, 2014)

If that's really the case, I'm curious to see the next weekly/monthly reports - that's a pretty interesting development.


----------



## Veho (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## GameWinner (Jul 6, 2014)

Veho said:


>


First it was last gen holding back the current gen but now it's the PC!?


----------



## Gahars (Jul 6, 2014)

Veho said:


>


 

I don't see it isn't opposite day.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 12, 2014)

http://m.ign.com/articles/2014/07/12/sony-the-future-for-the-ps-vita-remains-unclear
Sweet prince, please rise ;w;


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 12, 2014)

Goodnight sweet prince. You were too good for this world.


----------



## Veho (Jul 12, 2014)

While I waste no opportunity to criticize the Vita for its many, many flaws, I like the little thing (bless its tiny socks) and I am saddened by these news. I hope it survives.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 17, 2014)

Xbox One Sales Double After Dropping Kinect

Mmm, I love the smell of vindication in the morning.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 17, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Xbox One Sales Double After Dropping Kinect
> 
> Mmm, I love the smell of vindication in the morning.


 
B-b-but M$ spies on you 
The XBone only has shooty bang bangs  
No one even likes Halo


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 17, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> B-b-but M$ spies on you
> The XBone only has shooty bang bangs
> No one even likes Halo


But tom! I liek haloz! Don't I count? 
Xbox ONEFAN masterrace ;O;


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 17, 2014)

TBH, I've been considering purchasing an Xbox One since the price and Kinect drop. Very smart move on Microsoft's part.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 17, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> But tom! I liek haloz! Don't I count?
> Xbox ONEFAN masterrace ;O;


 
lol srry bt i hv 2 asume ur 12 thr4 no lol



Hyro-Sama said:


> TBH, I've been considering purchasing an Xbox One since the price and Kinect drop. Very smart move on Microsoft's part.


 
Really, those were the main reasons no one wanted an XBone. Microsoft heard the people and did shit about it which is more than you can say about Nin10doh


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 17, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Really, those were the main reasons no one wanted an XBone. Microsoft heard the people and did shit about it which is more than you can say about Nin10doh


 

Pretty much. Only legitimate complaint about the Xbox One now is its lackadaisical library of games. Although, the Wii U and PS4 are guilty of the same.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 17, 2014)

Price I can definitely see, I am still not sure why people dislike the kinect stuff, especially when they said you do not need to plug it in.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 17, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Price I can definitely see, I am still not sure why people dislike the kinect stuff, especially when they said you do not need to plug it in.


 
A lot of it was the fear mongering in the beginning, the whole "Kinect spies on you and watches you sleep and eat and fap!!!!!!" bullshit going around, and another part is that it's a forced peripheral that not a lot of people want. The first Kinect also didn't exactly have a whole lot of content for it, and the Kinect 2 is following the same path as well, especially because there's no "must-have" kinect-exclusives coming out any time soon.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 17, 2014)

Literally all I use my Kinect for is to be a lazy smug prick and say "Xbox On" to turn it on. That's literally all I do... I never use it for anything else.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Xbox One Sales Double After Dropping Kinect
> 
> Mmm, I love the smell of vindication in the morning.


2*0 = 0

Oh well. I guess it's kinda like Wii U sales then. _;O;_

_#PS4Nation #TotalDomination_ _#QQLand ;O;_


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> 2*0 = 0
> 
> Oh well. I guess it's kinda like Wii U sales then. _;O;_
> 
> _#PS4Nation #TotalDomination_ _#QQLand ;O;_



Oh well at least the sales are still in the rational realm, it is when we start getting imaginary sales or "it is complex" that we really have to worry. Also don't bother trying that "but 0 is of every number" stuff on me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 18, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Oh well at least the sales are still in the rational realm, it is when we start getting imaginary sales or "it is complex" that we really have to worry. Also don't bother trying that "but 0 is of every number" stuff on me.


Don't worry, I'm sure the XBox One will get its respectable 2nd place by the end of this generation - it's well-deserved.


----------



## Veho (Jul 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Xbox One Sales Double After Dropping Kinect
> 
> Mmm, I love the smell of vindication in the morning.


Inorite. I've always said console gamers were whiny peasants, and now I have confirmation


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 18, 2014)

Veho said:


> Inorite. I've always said console gamers were whiny peasants, and now I have confirmation


----------



## Qtis (Jul 18, 2014)

Doubles sales, but couldn't surpass the PS4. Should it be called Xbox Some instead of Xbox Done?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 30, 2014)

http://www.joystiq.com/2014/07/30/nintendo-posts-97m-quarterly-loss-despite-mario-kart-8-racing/

BUMP.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 30, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://www.joystiq.com/2014/07/30/nintendo-posts-97m-quarterly-loss-despite-mario-kart-8-racing/
> 
> BUMP.


 
D-d-don't worry guys! Zelda 3D Mario Mario Kart Smash Brothers will surely sell billions of Wii U's! Wii U is the best console guys! Nintendo guys! 10/10 
Smash Bros guys c'mon


----------



## Veho (Jul 30, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Mario Kart 8 _racing_ off shelves


I didn't know Gahars wrote for Joystiq.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 31, 2014)

"Don't let them see you crying."



Veho said:


> I didn't know Gahars wrote for Joystiq.


 

I don't. If I did, I'd have called this a Kartastrophe.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.joystiq.com/2014/07/31/playstation-4-sales-help-sony-post-quarterly-profit/

On the other hand.


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I don't. If I did, I'd have called this a Kartastrophe.


But Mario Kart sales are good, that pun would have been horribly misused, as well as horrible


----------



## Gahars (Aug 1, 2014)

Veho said:


> But Mario Kart sales are good, that pun would have been horribly misused, as well as horrible


 

It's a Kartastrophe considering that Mario Kart was supposed to save the system, bring in new customers, etc. and yet it utterly failed to do so. It sold well among the base, but Nintendo needed more than that. Also, Mario Kart is involved. Hence, Kartastrophe.


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2014)

Gahars said:


> It's a Kartastrophe considering that Mario Kart was supposed to save the system, bring in new customers, etc. and yet it utterly failed to do so.


It increased Wii U sales by 666% for a time, there's only so much a single game can do. 



Gahars said:


> Also, _Mario Kart is involved. Hence, Kartastrophe_.



That would work if MK was responsible for bad sales, when it's the complete opposite. Your pun game is weak and you should feel bad


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 1, 2014)

Veho said:


> It increased Wii U sales by 666% for a time, there's only so much a single game can do. (...) That would work if MK was responsible for bad sales, when it's the complete opposite. Your pun game is weak and you should feel bad


To be fair, the release of Project Diva f contributed to a +500% increase of PSVita sales, but we're not going to call it a godsend and the PSVita's Killer App, are we? 

I think what Gahars meant was that Mario Kart attracted the previously reserved Nintendo fanbase _(+/- 30 million customers)_ to invest in Nintendo's new system at long last, but it didn't necessarily broaden the appeal of the system. With that being said, at least it increased the previously abyssmal sales to an acceptable level, which is good. I guess you could call it a _kartharsis_ for the Wii U.


----------



## Veho (Aug 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I guess you could call it a _kartharsis_ for the Wii U.


I only regret that I have but one like to give to this post.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 1, 2014)

Veho said:


> I only regret that I have but one like to give to this post.


I'm here to please.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 2, 2014)

Veho said:


> It increased Wii U sales by 666% for a time, there's only so much a single game can do.
> 
> That would work if MK was responsible for bad sales, when it's the complete opposite.


 
Clearly you didn't see the fans hyping the game up. Obviously we knew that would be the case, but people were hyping this up as the game that was going to turn things around for good (like Mario, and Zelda, and Pikmin, and oh dear, there's a pattern here). When the expectations were set so high, and the need for a turnaround so great, a mere fine performance for the game is disastrous for the company and the fans.

In that sense, Mario Kart 8 is sort of like the Waterworld of Nintendo titles. (Not to be confused the Water Park world)

It's a shame, too, because if it flopped, I could've called it _One From The Kart_. Alas, it was not to be...


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 2, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Clearly you didn't see the fans hyping the game up. Obviously we knew that would be the case, but people were hyping this up as the game that was going to turn things around for good (like Mario, and Zelda, and Pikmin, and oh dear, there's a pattern here). When the expectations were set so high, and the need for a turnaround so great, a mere fine performance for the game is disastrous for the company and the fans.
> 
> In that sense, Mario Kart 8 is sort of like the Waterworld of Nintendo titles. (Not to be confused the Water Park world)
> 
> It's a shame, too, because if it flopped, I could've called it _One From The Kart_. Alas, it was not to be...


Don't worry Gahars, when the _new_ Zelda comes out, the Wii U will be saved.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 2, 2014)

Gahars said:


> It's a shame, too, because if it flopped, I could've called it _One From The Kart_. Alas, it was not to be...



Many people everywhere were inclined to say
Wii U're heading for a fall
Nintendo gave you everything middle of the road hardware from six years before
Now here's the curtain call
They expected a shot from the kart as they lay there alone.
And I'm shocked.


----------



## Veho (Aug 2, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Clearly you didn't see the fans hyping the game up.


So you're saying that even though the game sold well (and continues to sell well), and boosted the sales of the console, it didn't live up to the unrealistic expectations of a bunch of delusional fanboys and is therefore a failure?  

Well I'm saying you thought of a MK-related pun, and then wedged it sideways into the first MK-related post you made, regardless of whether it fit or not. No lube, either! You just shoved it in.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 2, 2014)

Veho said:


> You just shoved it in.


That must've been rough on Gahars's Wiiner - c'mon, man! Take care of it, you only have one!


----------



## Gahars (Aug 2, 2014)

Veho said:


> So you're saying that even though the game sold well (and continues to sell well), and boosted the sales of the console, it didn't live up to the unrealistic expectations of a bunch of delusional fanboys and is therefore a failure?


 
In the eyes of those people? Sure. Disaster and disappointment is relative.



Veho said:


> Well I'm saying you thought of a MK-related pun, and then wedged it sideways into the first MK-related post you made, regardless of whether it fit or not. No lube, either! You just shoved it in.


 

Now, please, Veho, surely you know me better than that.

If that was the case, I'd have said Nintendo fans are suffering anal kartortions.



Foxi4 said:


> Don't worry Gahars, when the _new_ Zelda comes out, the Wii U will be saved.


 

Yeah, and Super Smash Bros! It's gonna happen t-this time, you'll see...


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Qtis (Aug 7, 2014)

Veho said:


> -snip-


 
Sony and Microsoft do what Nintendon't  I have to say that I agree with the oddity of having multiplayer behind a paywall, but the games on PS+ have been nice. Helps alot that quite a few games are crossbuy (something I'd love Nintendo to implement for at least VC titles).


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 7, 2014)

To be fair, at least there's Games for Gold and Instant Game Collection now, so the asking price is somewhat warranted. You get something in return for your money, making it an infinitely better deal.


----------



## Veho (Aug 7, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rationalization_(making_excuses)


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 7, 2014)

Veho said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rationalization_(making_excuses)


Seeing that I don't have a PS4 yet, but I still subscribe to Plus even though I don't have to, I don't think I'm making any excuses here. I'm on Plus for the IGC, not for the Online on PS4.


----------



## Veho (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Aug 11, 2014)

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...osoft-loses-400m-on-the-xbox-one-9659069.html



> Microsoft has announced that its latest games console, the Xbox One, has lost the company over $400 million since its release in November.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 11, 2014)

To be fair, the Xbox One is the only console with a launch worse than the Wii U's, not to mention that it's _still_ not being distributed world-wide.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 11, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, the Xbox One is the only console with a launch worse than the Wii U's, not to mention that it's _still_ not being distributed world-wide.


I don't think they're going to matter all that much honestly. A majority of the 25 or so countries it hasn't reached yet aren't exactly huge Microsoft fans, I think Russia is probably the biggest for the most part and the rest of them are insignificant at best.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 11, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I don't think they're going to matter all that much honestly. A majority of the 25 or so countries it hasn't reached yet aren't exactly huge Microsoft fans, I think Russia is probably the biggest for the most part and the rest of them are insignificant at best.


It's 25 countries Tom, I'm sure that's at least 2 million units right there.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 11, 2014)

Guy don't worry! Smash bros
I mean Halo will save the console!


----------



## Gahars (Aug 11, 2014)

To be fair, you're going to incur a lot of initial costs at the very beginning of a console's lifecycle. iirc, they sunk $100 million into designing the Xbox One's controller alone. The Xbox One is still doing alright sales-wise; it's at a firm second place, but it's close to catching up to the Wii U in half the time. It could be doing better, definitely, but its situation is far from dire.

Uh, I mean, XBOX ONE AND DONE!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 12, 2014)

Gahars said:


> To be fair, you're going to incur a lot of initial costs at the very beginning of a console's lifecycle. iirc, they sunk $100 million into designing the Xbox One's controller alone. The Xbox One is still doing alright sales-wise; it's at a firm second place, but it's close to catching up to the Wii U in half the time. It could be doing better, definitely, but its situation is far from dire.
> 
> Uh, I mean, XBOX ONE AND DONE!


The situation is kind of interesting right now as in the period following E3 interest in the Xbox One dwindled and interest in the Wii U skyrocketed - the current increase in sales wasn't caused solely by Mario Kart.

All three companies are appearing at Gamescom this year _(Nintendo confirmed their attendance last time I checked, which is bizarre as they completely stopped caring about E3 stage shows)_, so this conference might be the make-or-break event for the Xbox One as far as the year 2014 is concerned.

If Microsoft shows something that completely overshadows Nintendo's offering from E3, they have a fair chance of taking their well-deserved second place. I don't think Nintendo has anything new to show other than some more footage of games in development such as StarFox, so if Microsoft has some hidden aces up their sleeve then now would be the time to pull them out.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 12, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The situation is kind of interesting right now as in the period following E3 interest in the Xbox One dwindled and interest in the Wii U skyrocketed - the current increase in sales wasn't caused solely by Mario Kart.
> 
> All three companies are appearing at Gamescom this year _(Nintendo confirmed their attendance last time I checked, which is bizarre as they completely stopped caring about E3 stage shows)_, so this conference might be the make-or-break event for the Xbox One as far as the year 2014 is concerned.
> 
> If Microsoft shows something that completely overshadows Nintendo's offering from E3, they have a fair chance of taking their well-deserved second place. I don't think Nintendo has anything new to show other than some more footage of games in development such as StarFox, so if Microsoft has some hidden aces up their sleeve then now would be the time to pull them out.


 

Honestly, I don't think Microsoft has to try at this point to get second place. I'd like to see them keep trying, as better competition for the PS4 is only going to help everybody, but I think Nintendo's pooch has been thoroughly screwed at this point.

Plus, perspective is good, too. The Xbox One is doing relatively well compared to last generation; its performance just looks that much worse when compared to the PS4, which is just the little engine that couldn't give a fuck.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 12, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Plus, perspective is good, too. The Xbox One is doing relatively well compared to last generation; its performance just looks that much worse when compared to the PS4, which is just the little engine that couldn't give a fuck.


No kidding - soon it'll reach first 10 million units sold - unprecedented success for a _"first year on the market"_.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 15, 2014)

http://www.craveonline.com/gaming/a...inates-july-2014-npd-group-last-us-remastered

Competition getting BTFO by a Last of Us port.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 15, 2014)

Nothing stops The Last of Us train.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 15, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://www.craveonline.com/gaming/a...inates-july-2014-npd-group-last-us-remastered
> 
> Competition getting BTFO by a Last of Us port.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 16, 2014)

Always liked this one the best.


----------



## Veho (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 27, 2014)

http://uk.ign.com/wikis/xbox-one/PS4_vs._Xbox_One_Native_Resolutions_and_Framerates


----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Veho (Aug 28, 2014)

Praise him


----------



## Gahars (Aug 28, 2014)

Veho said:


> Praise him


 

My God... A militant casual!

I never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 29, 2014)

Veho said:


> Praise him


It's kinda like people arguing the superiority of 24 FPS in cinema - it's a matter of getting used to. Some people genuinely do _"feel sick"_ during _"majestic sweeps"_ or scenes with lots of motion filmed in 48 FPS simply because they've gotten so used to the slower standard that their brain expects motion blur instead of the sharpness of faster capture. Of course that doesn't mean that the slower framerate is superior - it's obviously inferior.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 29, 2014)

Leaving aside motion blur vs shutter speed vs playback framerate vs other things I would argue a certain amount of blur is expected by the visual system. Maybe one day we can get some good motion blur in games.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 29, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Leaving aside motion blur vs shutter speed vs playback framerate vs other things I would argue a certain amount of blur is expected by the visual system. Maybe one day we can get some good motion blur in games.


Of course. I mean, it doesn't take a genius - just move your head in any direction quickly and you won't see _"sharp images"_, there will be blur involved.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2014)

http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=236159



> _ Fantasy Life Add-on Content: Available in stores and on Nintendo eShop for Nintendo 3DS on 26th September, Fantasy Life lets players become the masters of their destinies as every choice they make determines their unique Fantasy Life. Players can easily change their Life Class at any time and experience how each offers a new perspective on the world. Local and online multiplayer options let friends share the adventure, the exploration and the bounty.* An add-on content pack called Origin Island – available from launch - will extend the Fantasy Life adventure even further.* Origin Island offers a whole new area home to an ancient culture and powerful enemies, additional story content, new ranks to achieve in Life Classes, access to even more powerful equipment and two new varieties of pets to adopt: birds and dragons._


 
"DLC is okay when Nintendoes it!"


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 30, 2014)

I was debating on whether or not I should post that in the USN.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> I was debating on whether or not I should post that in the USN.


 

Do it bro I know you want to.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 30, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=236159
> 
> 
> 
> "DLC is okay when Nintendoes it!"


 
LOL GUILD I THINK YOU MEAN GOOD DLC CUZ EVERYTHING NIN10DOH DOES IS SUPER GOOD


----------



## Gahars (Aug 30, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=236159
> 
> "DLC is okay when Nintendoes it!"


----------



## Veho (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Gahars (Aug 31, 2014)

Games Journalism:





Welcome to 2014. No fun allowed.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oxford Dictionary said:
			
		

> Game /ɡeɪm/
> 
> 2. An activity that one engages in for amusement:
> _a computer game_


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 1, 2014)

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...confirmed_by_capcom_skipping_nintendo_systems

HA HA HA!

HA!

HA HA!

Making front page post now!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 1, 2014)

Dammit Foxi, you beat me to it


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Dammit Foxi, you beat me to it


This time the T in T-Virus stands for _"tears"_.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 5, 2014)

This should've been Stickied ages ago. Now it is.

Speaking of news, the Xbox One launched in Poland today.






Love the mixture of confidence and passive aggressiveness.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2014)

WE STICKIED NOW BITCHES.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2014)

It's in moonrunes but basically it's saying that the new "C-Stick" on the New 3DS will work for SSB4 but the CPP won't.

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/hardware/accessories/list_slidepad/index.html


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 6, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's in moonrunes but basically it's saying that the new "C-Stick" on the New 3DS will work for SSB4 but the CPP won't.
> 
> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/hardware/accessories/list_slidepad/index.html


Oh wow. Well done, Nintendo. All hope for my CPP is now lost, all my fu's to Sakurai.


----------



## Qtis (Sep 6, 2014)

I think I'll cancel my order for a CPP (ordered it on Friday). Seems like all games that ever supported it properly could be played without one and now the future games will not support it. Meh.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 6, 2014)

Qtis said:


> I think I'll cancel my order for a CPP (ordered it on Friday). Seems like all games that ever supported it properly could be played without one and now the future games will not support it. Meh.


Only Smash doesn't _(for whatever reason - perhaps they need the IR port for something?)_, we'll see how things shape up in the future.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 11, 2014)

I cant tell if covering up a timed exclusive or covering up a timed exclusive
http://www.polygon.com/2014/9/8/6120873/Destiny-PC-version-port


----------



## raulpica (Sep 12, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Only Smash doesn't _(for whatever reason - perhaps they need the IR port for something?)_, we'll see how things shape up in the future.


That's eff'd up. I don't want to play without my big-ass CPP!


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 12, 2014)

raulpica said:


> That's eff'd up. I don't want to play without my big-ass CPP!


You say that jokingly _(maybe?)_, but the 3DS is very uncomfortable for me without it. It's just more ergonomic - sometimes I even use it with games that don't support it to have a better grip.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 12, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> You say that jokingly _(maybe?)_, but the 3DS is very uncomfortable for me without it. It's just more ergonomic - sometimes I even use it with games that don't support it to have a better grip.


Not kidding, I'm so used to my CPP because of Monster Hunter 3 that I can't even remember how a 3DS feels without it.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 12, 2014)

Nintendo decided to help commemorate 9/11, but I don't think this is the right way to do it.



Spoiler


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 12, 2014)

http://m.neogaf.com/showthread.php?t=893675

No way..


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## Qtis (Sep 13, 2014)

Veho said:


>


Cuz kids couldn't afford a high end PC compared to a console


----------



## Gahars (Sep 13, 2014)

Veho said:


> *snip*


 

I hope they use "Handhelds are for people who need their hands held!" for the next one.


----------



## Veho (Sep 13, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Cuz kids couldn't afford a high end PC compared to a console




Kids usually get smaller versions of adult stuff to play with and pretend they're grownups, like those pedal/electric cars, or kitchen sets, or toy power tools, game consoles... stuff that looks like the real thing but has reduced functionality. 




Spoiler


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 13, 2014)

http://time.com/3340260/august-ps4-and-xbox-one-sales-continue-to-break-records/

Tfw you contributed to the sales of the dominant platform after staying on the losing side for so long ;O;


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 13, 2014)

Double post, but I was reading an article for Nintendo's 125th anniversary and 




I couldn't resist


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 25, 2014)

Bayonetta 2 officially bombed in Japan, first week sales are 81% lower than the first week sales of Bayonetta on the PS3 and 360.





> First week Japanese sales:
> 
> Bayonetta *[PS3]* – 138,430
> Bayonetta *[XB360]* – 66,211
> Bayonetta 2 *[WiiU]* – 38,828


 
The sequel sold only about 58% of what the original sold on the Xbox 360 which flopped in Japan to begin with.

#OperationPlatinum totally works, guys! _;O;_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 25, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Bayonetta 2 officially bombed in Japan, first week sales are 81% lower than the first week sales of Bayonetta on the PS3 and 360.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BUT BUT BUT BAYONETTA 2 SO HARDCORE IT'S WHAT GAEMRS WANT RIGHT?????? 


Oh man Nin10doh, you decide to sort of listen kinda about people wanting nice "hardcore" third party games and you go and choose the one practically no one gave a shit about?10/10 ;O;


----------



## Gahars (Sep 25, 2014)

Pikmin 3
The Wonderful 101
Mario
Donkey Kong
Mario Kart
Bayonetta 2

Okay, but surely Smash Bros. is going to turn things around. This time, I'm sure of it!


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow! I totally did not see this bombing!
Wait for the NA release everyone!


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 25, 2014)

Within the realms of realism (which is to say it or at least something very close to it has happened before) can Bayonetta 2 be a hit without Japan?

Also as I was scrolling down I was trying to remember what other games the Wii U had, I could not think of any as I forgot about Smash. Some might say it is trying not to think about the upcoming bitching session when it gets released, I do not reckon it is though.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 25, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> *Within the realms of realism (which is to say it or at least something very close to it has happened before) can Bayonetta 2 be a hit without Japan?*
> 
> Also as I was scrolling down I was trying to remember what other games the Wii U had, I could not think of any as I forgot about Smash. Some might say it is trying not to think about the upcoming bitching session when it gets released, I do not reckon it is though.


 
Probably not.
-The game has little to no advertising outside of Japan
-No one knows the game exists outside of hardcore Nintendo fans and Bayonetta fans
-It's on Wii U


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 25, 2014)

Honestly I think the biggest problem with Bayonetta 2's release is it just so happens to be around the same time frame Smash Bros launched, which is pretty much suicide since Smash Bros is like a god over there.

Not to mention the first Bayonetta game sold better both in Europe and in NA than it did in Japan, so there wasn't much of a fanbase there anyways.

Well that and Bayonetta is a shit series on a shit console ;O;O;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 25, 2014)

I was thinking more that even if it did similar sales outside Japan to any of the top selling Wii U titles whether it would rate as a hit. I agree that by every sensible metric/prediction it is not going to do much of anything (as you say ill promoted niche Wii U exclusive sequel to a nice game, a game in a simultaneously less popular gameplay style and fairly well saturated gameplay style).

What I am going to be more curious about is how it will stack up against Samurai Warriors 4 (out a few days before), Lords of the Fallen (the week after) as well as Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor (in a few days).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 26, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Pikmin 3
> The Wonderful 101
> Mario
> Donkey Kong
> ...


 

You can also add Hyrule Warriors to that list, I think people were saying it'd save the damned thing because "it's Zelda."


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 26, 2014)

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2014-09-26-super-smash-bros-3ds-review

Ahh, brings me back to the Skyward Sword days, when people collectively had a stroke over that 7/10.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2014)

They might as well save everybody's time by writing _"it's the same as last time, there are some new characters, X/10"_ as the review.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 26, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> They might as well save everybody's time by writing _"it's the same as last time, there are some new characters, X/10"_ as the review.


 
PFFT FUXI4$ONY$UCKS SHWS WUT U NO SMASH BROS 3DS IS TTLY DIFRNT DA AIR TIEM IS D-CREESED N DIFRNT GFX (EVN THO GFX DNT MTTR LOL) N NW STGS N NW ITMS LOL UR SO RONG

EDIT: N WE CNT 4GET HOW CUMPETITIVE DA SMASH BROS IS LOL


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 26, 2014)

Can we make a review thread?


----------



## Qtis (Sep 26, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Can we make a review thread?


We could also review threads. 11/10, would recommend to all members


----------



## Qtis (Sep 26, 2014)

Also in other news, Xbox One bombs in Japan


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 26, 2014)

Regarding Smash Bros, if someone wants to buy me the game for 3DS I would be more than glad to "review" it with the Tom Bombadildo charm  

Regarding the shit Japanese sales of the Xbox One, noshit.jpg etc etc. The Xbox brand has never sold well in Japan, it probably never will.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 26, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Regarding the shit Japanese sales of the Xbox One, noshit.jpg etc etc. The Xbox brand has never sold well in Japan, it probably never will.


To be fair, it never sold this poorly. Microsoft can make a recovery if they drop some weeaboo content on the system, and they probably will in due time.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Sep 26, 2014)

I think the lack of sales in Japan should probably be attributed to how consoles don't sell too well in Japan more than the Japanese being apathetic to the Xbox brand (though both factors are obviously involved) since the 360 has one of the largest libraries of Japanese indie games on a console (and because the PS4/Wii U aren't selling too well over there either).


----------



## Gahars (Sep 27, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You can also add Hyrule Warriors to that list, I think people were saying it'd save the damned thing because "it's Zelda."


 

I already forgot about it...


----------



## Veho (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Qtis (Oct 30, 2014)

1080 comments, more than next gen games in total


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 30, 2014)

1080p is a buzzword that doesn't really mean much - if developers wanted to develop 1080p games at 60 FPS for the PS4 and the Xbox One, they can do so perfectly fine as-is. Problems with resolution arise when complexity stands in the way of that. People often don't understand that advanced geometry often requires sacrifices and that yes, the Wii U does push 1080p @ 60 FPS games, but those games are about as complex as 360/PS3 ones, so that's a moot point.

Then again, this is the EoF, so...


----------



## Gahars (Nov 9, 2014)

https://finance.yahoo.com/tumblr/bl...a-huge-sales-disappointment-vs-202417346.html

Looks like Activision's Bungie cord snapped.


----------



## GameWinner (Nov 10, 2014)

So I could have gotten Destiny for like $30!?


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 14, 2014)

https://twitter.com/ign/status/533360164603432960
The playstation 4 is on track to beating the Wii as the fastest selling console. 

Your days are numbered nintenyearolds, the whole "DA WII OUTSOLD EVERYTHING, LOL SONY AND MICROSOFT CANT COMPETE WITH NINTENDO" is almost at an end


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 15, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> https://twitter.com/ign/status/533360164603432960
> The playstation 4 is on track to beating the Wii as the fastest selling console.
> 
> Your days are numbered nintenyearolds, the whole "DA WII OUTSOLD EVERYTHING, LOL SONY AND MICROSOFT CANT COMPETE WITH NINTENDO" is almost at an end


 
The wii only outsold everything because it provided a good secondary backup. 360 & PS3 were pretty much the same thing games wise while the wii had the difference factor going for it 
Most had a 360 & wii or PS3 & wii


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 15, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> The wii only outsold everything because it provided a good secondary backup. 360 & PS3 were pretty much the same thing games wise while the wii had the difference factor going for it. Most had a 360 & wii or PS3 & wii


The Wii outsold everything because it was cheap, it was well-marketed and every soccer mom in the universe bought one because little Johnny wanted to waggle a little bit. It's a 100 million-selling dust collector.


chavosaur said:


> The playstation 4 is on track to beating the Wii as the fastest selling console.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 23, 2014)

> It was bound to happen sooner or later and the signs were there, but the Xbox One has now outsold the Wii U worldwide. The Xbox One has reportedly sold 7.61 million units worldwide and the Wii U has sold 7.45 million units.
> 
> ~http://mynintendonews.com/2014/11/22/xbox-one-has-now-outsold-wii-u-worldwide/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey, it's not like this is the first time a seemingly unwanted Microsoft console has beaten a Nin10doh console ;O;O;O;

nvr4get OGPhatOverheatingBox ;O;


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 23, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Hey, it's not like this is the first time a seemingly unwanted Microsoft console has beaten a Nin10doh console ;O;O;O;
> 
> nvr4get OGPhatOverheatingBox ;O;


What makes this even more sad is that the Wii U had a year of a head start...


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 12, 2014)

http://www.engadget.com/2014/12/11/xbox-one-outsells-ps4/?ncid=rss_truncated

*waves flag*
AND ON THIS DAY
THE LESSER MAN FINALLY REIGNED SUPREME


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 12, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2014/12/11/xbox-one-outsells-ps4/?ncid=rss_truncated
> 
> *waves flag*
> AND ON THIS DAY
> THE LESSER MAN FINALLY REIGNED SUPREME


 
FOR A SINGLE MONTH, THE XBONE FINALLY OUTSOLD THE PS4! WOOOOOO! MAKING IT CHEAP AS HELL REALLY PAID OFF! 

...now about those other 10-odd months...
;O;


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2014)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/new...ft-Markus-Notch-Persson-Mansion-Beverly-Hills

INDIE GAMING.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 19, 2014)

It's all thanks to Scrolls.

;O;


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It's all thanks to Scrolls.
> 
> ;O;


 

Pretty sure it was 0x10c or whatever that game was called.

It's funny too, he was hyping the shit out of 0x10c and Scrolls and then sold his company, got filthy rich, and buggered off.

My life goal is to make a game to attract autistic 12 year olds until it becomes enough of a fad that I can just sell it and spend all day masturbating in my dedicated candy room.


----------



## Veho (Dec 19, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> INDIE GAMING.




By the definition, yes.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 29, 2014)

So the Xbox One finally sold over 10 million units... not to retailers this time, 10 million units sold to End-Users _(the difference being that systems sold to retailers do not "generate revenue" as instead of selling software they're just gathering dust in warehouses)_.

http://www.vgchartz.com/article/252606/xbox-one-sales-top-10-million-worldwide/

Meanwhile, the PS4 sits proudly at 17 million, only 1 million away from owning 50% of the market.

http://www.vgchartz.com/article/252...ldwide-less-than-1m-away-from-50-marketshare/

inb4vgchartz, yes, I know, I would prefer a better source myself, but I can't be arsed.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 29, 2014)

>VGChartz

You might as well say "the homeless guy across the street told me!"


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 29, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> >VGChartz
> 
> You might as well say "the homeless guy across the street told me!"



Frank is wrong about many things (I mean everybody knows it is the mole people that control the aliens that run the UN, not the mole people controlling lizard people that control the UN) but he does know his console sales figures.


----------



## chavosaur (Dec 31, 2014)

Now to further crush the wii u under the weight of our massive kinect enabled bro gaming circle jerks


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 1, 2015)

http://www.gamnesia.com/news/sakura...t-smash-to-be-a-competitive-game#.VKS_zSvF9uJ
BTFO?
I think I might post this


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 1, 2015)

THIS JUST IN, EVEN SAKURAI KNOWS SMASH ISN'T A COMPETITIVE FIGHTING GAME AND EVERYONE WHO THINKS SO IS FUCKING WRONG FOREVER

;O;O;O;


----------



## Gahars (Jan 6, 2015)

http://www.jp.playstation.com/info/release/20150106_ps4_global_sales.html

For those of you that don't speak my superior otaku language... *Sony has sold 18.5 million PS4s to consumers worldwide.*



WELCOME TO THE NEW AGE. WELCOME TO THE NEW AGE.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 6, 2015)

BUT BUT PS4 HAS NO GAMES  

STUPID SAME BANG BANG SHOOTY SHOOTYS AND SHITTY ERR PEE GEES  

WII U FOR LYFE


----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2015)

Gahars said:


> For those of you that don't speak my superior otaku language... *Sony has sold 18.5 million PS4s to consumers worldwide.*


Meanwhile, PS2 sold 60 million units in its first year. PS3 sold 30 million. PS4 sold only 18 million? New age indeed.  ;O;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 8, 2015)

Veho said:


> Meanwhile, PS2 sold 60 million units in its first year. PS3 sold 30 million. PS4 sold only 18 million? New age indeed. ;O;




Yeah, and I have a million dollars and I really do buy hookers and drugs everyday ;O;


----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2015)

I beg you don't cry, filthy console peasants  ;O;


----------



## Gahars (Jan 8, 2015)

Veho said:


> Meanwhile, PS2 sold 60 million units in its first year. PS3 sold 30 million. PS4 sold only 18 million? New age indeed. ;O;


 

8/10, I got flustered for a second there


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 16, 2015)

This is not so much flamebait but I do not want to be the one to start the first "GBAtemp vs/completely misunderstanding the concept of intellectual property" thread of 2015.

It was mentioned on IRC so I went looking
http://www.xbox.com/en-US/developers/rules

MS clarified the rules on usage of game footage of theirs, save for minecraft which is still governed by its own agreement for the time being (I am betting on it being brought into the fold in about 18 months, maybe with a "content published after this date/with this version*" aside). Nintendo's efforts however long ago were just the efforts of a lumbering stupid giant, this is something a bit more thought out and bit more likely to kneecap quire a few people (no footage from hacking** for instance, nothing lewd, obscene, vulgar.... does rather hurt the ability of many a comedy creator, though parody might help there).

*"oh look this is minecraft [v1.9] 2 - the sequelling, now follows the guidelines"

**hacking vs modding would be a debate I would like to see. Especially as I would definitely blur the lines so very heavily there if it came down to it, and even without someone like me doing that the mod makers pushing things to the limit of the "dev provided tools" (which I guess would be the starting point of a definition) can do some odd things.

"drug use or any illegal activity"
Do fags and booze count as drug use in US legal terms? I genuinely do not know and for many places that might be classified otherwise.

Can't be behind a paywall* or on the same page as you are advertising something**.

*I am drawn to wonder what goes for the "pay for HD" and "pay to get it a week before everybody else" crowds, even if I am not a fan of those models.

**with commission based adverts and sidebar adverts this could get odd.

"You cannot enter into any agreement with someone else to exclusively distribute your Item even if they don't pay you."
I wonder how that works for content distribution networks, leeches though they may be, work here.

"Distribution of your Item in any form constitutes a grant by you of a royalty-free, non-exclusive, irrevocable, transferable, sub-licensable, worldwide, license to Microsoft and any of Microsoft's partners or users to use, modify and distribute that Item (and derivatives of that Item), and use your name if we choose to, for any purpose and without obligation to pay you anything, obtain your approval, or give you credit."

Now in part I can see this, and indeed the next line mentions (in rather informal language) it is to stop lawsuits for similar ideas, as there have been a few cases of fan fiction vs the original creator at times -- your wholly unoriginal and rather well worn concepts for a story but done relatively in keeping with the theme/tone/universe logic side story might well have been the next step for the franchise. On the other hand that is pretty broad.

They also mention sound effects and word it such that it implies they might not own everything they have such that they can license it onwards, whether this is just a restating of the "we don't own everything in games", going on to give the example of forza and car brands, tracks and licensed music bit from elsewhere or something more I do not know.

Interestingly at no point does it mention reviews, criticism or anything like that. Obviously that is part of the copyright exemptions but I would have at least though a "your statutory rights are not affected" type thing would have been in there.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 26, 2015)

> _"It was an excellent week for the PlayStation Vita, as not only was God Eater 2: Rage Burst the #1 game of the week with 234,000 sold, but *hardware sales rose to 35,200 and managed to defeat the two New Nintendo 3DS models combined.*_ _Elsewhere, *the PlayStation 4 rose again in sales 24,700, finishing 2nd overall* ahead of the New Nintendo 3DS XL."_
> 
> ~http://www.playstationlifestyle.net...s-vita-defeats-new-3ds-order-1886-debuts-25k/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 26, 2015)

BUT VITA HAS NO GAEMZ FOXI UR RNG $ONY IS THE DEVIL BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Veho (Mar 28, 2015)

OH SNAP!


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 28, 2015)

Veho said:


> OH SNAP!



See now I just think it is cruel to keep things on life support from the moment they were born.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 29, 2015)

Veho said:


> OH SNAP!


 
Am I the only one who sees this situation as VERY GameCube-esque?
(Zelda title that's supposed to save the console being delayed past consoles expected life-span, leading it to be launch title of next system?)


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 31, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Am I the only one who sees this situation as VERY GameCube-esque?
> (Zelda title that's supposed to save the console being delayed past consoles expected life-span, leading it to be launch title of next system?)


This is incorrect. The Gamecube had _shitty_ third-party support, but it _had some_. Resident Evil, Resident Evil 4 and Resident Evil Zero? Time Splitters 2 and Time Splitters: Future Perfect? Metal Gear Solid: Twin Snakes? Tales of Symphonia? Phantasy Star Online? Sonic Adventure DX and Sonic Adventure 2: Battle? Soul Calibur 2? Eternal Darkness? Beyond Good and Evil? Skies of Arcadia? Star Wars: Rogue Squadron? Even if you _don't_ count Nintendo's games, there's still _some_ good stuff on the platform. What's there on the Wii U? A few remakes from previous generation systems _(ME:3, Batman)_, Call of Duty _(and only one of'em)_, erhm... Just Dance? Gamecube's library was poor, sure, but the Wii U's is in the intensive care ward.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 25, 2015)

As expected by people who enjoy good games, Xenoblade Yawnicles 3D is selling like sh*t in Japan. The game already slipped to the ninth place on Media Create's list of _"best-sellers"_. inb4 _"cult classic"_ and _"undiscovered gem"_. I wonder how it's selling in the west - there doesn't seem to be any shortage of cartridges in stores I frequent.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 25, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> As expected by people who enjoy good games, Xenoblade Yawnicles 3D is selling like sh*t in Japan. The game already slipped to the ninth place on Media Create's list of _"best-sellers"_. inb4 _"cult classic"_ and _"undiscovered gem"_. I wonder how it's selling in the west - there doesn't seem to be any shortage of cartridges in stores I frequent.


 
Oooooh That would have attracted butthurt nintendon fans (I'm one of them ... not)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 29, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> As expected by people who enjoy good games, Xenoblade Yawnicles 3D is selling like sh*t in Japan. The game already slipped to the ninth place on Media Create's list of _"best-sellers"_. inb4 _"cult classic"_ and _"undiscovered gem"_. I wonder how it's selling in the west - there doesn't seem to be any shortage of cartridges in stores I frequent.


 

Can't wait for Xenoblade X to come out so it can be even worse.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 29, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Can't wait for Xenoblade X to come out so it can be even worse.


It'll drop like a lead zeppelin and everyone's going to be flabbergasted like they didn't see it coming.


----------



## Veho (Apr 29, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> It'll drop like a lead zeppelin and everyone's going to be flabbergasted like they didn't see it coming.


Your metaphor needs work


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 29, 2015)

X looks to be an improvement from the previous installment. If the trailers are any indication, anyway.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 29, 2015)

Veho said:


> Your metaphor needs work


How about a zeppelin filled with lead instead of hydrogen _(or whatever gas you want to use, but hydrogen provides a pleasant bang after the drop)_? _;O;_


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 29, 2015)

BT FUXI XENERBRAD BEST FUKN RPG EVR SO GUD UR RNG EVN THO LKE 2 PPL BOT IT


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm thinking that part of the reason XC3D is selling poorly in Japan and Europe is that it was previously released on the Wii there. Here in the states we only got a very limited number of copies of the Wii version and it seems to be doing a bit better here


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 30, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I'm thinking that part of the reason XC3D is selling poorly in Japan and Europe is that it was previously released on the Wii there. Here in the states we only got a very limited number of copies of the Wii version and it seems to be doing a bit better here


That would make sense if the Wii version was some kind of a best seller in Europe or Japan which it wasn't - it came out and nobody blinked. Xenoblade is the Earthbound of the 21st century - nobody really cares about it aside from a small number of circlejerkers.


----------



## Veho (Apr 30, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> How about a zeppelin filled with lead instead of hydrogen  _;O;_


Too clumsy.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 30, 2015)

Veho said:


> Too clumsy.


 

Much like the development of Xenoblade X.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2015)

Earlier I had no stats regarding XY3D in the west, now I do.

http://mynintendonews.com/2015/04/13/uk-charts-xenoblade-chronicles-3d-slips-out-of-top-forty/

Just slipped out of the top *40* in the UK. That's right, not even in the top 40 titles. What a disaster, the game's sinking faster than the Titanic.


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Earlier I had no stats regarding XY3D in the west, now I do.
> 
> http://mynintendonews.com/2015/04/13/uk-charts-xenoblade-chronicles-3d-slips-out-of-top-forty/
> 
> Just slipped out of the top *40* in the UK. That's right, not even in the top 40 titles. What a disaster, the game's sinking faster than the Titanic.


My earlier purchasse I see


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Earlier I had no stats regarding XY3D in the west, now I do.
> 
> http://mynintendonews.com/2015/04/13/uk-charts-xenoblade-chronicles-3d-slips-out-of-top-forty/
> 
> Just slipped out of the top *40* in the UK. That's right, not even in the top 40 titles. What a disaster, the game's sinking faster than the Titanic.


 

I'm so hard right now.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 2, 2015)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I'm so hard right now.


Don't read the comments section under that article without protective eyewear or you might catch autism. Comments range between nonsensical ad hominems like "people in the UK have no taste, all they know is how to drink beer and start bar fights over football" and "well, it's a game for a brand new platform" with a few comments that make sense inbetween. I cried. Then again, what did I expect from My Nintendo Life - fuck me, right?


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Don't read the comments section under that article without protective eyewear or you might catch autism. Comments range between nonsensical ad hominems like "people in the UK have no taste, all they know is how to drink beer and start bar fights over football" and "well, it's a game for a brand new platform" with a few comments that make sense inbetween. I cried. Then again, what did I expect from My Nintendo Life - fuck me, right?


I am not proud of ninteno fanboys. Even though I am one of them


----------



## FAST6191 (May 2, 2015)

So I read the comments there and it was glorious.


----------



## chavosaur (May 7, 2015)

And meanwhile, I believe it was confirmed that the Playstation 4 has now reached 22.3 million consoles sold, as well as having sold 2 million units in the UK making it the fastest selling Sony console since the Playstation 2.

http://www.geeksnack.com/2015/05/05/playstation-4-sales-reach-2-million-uk/


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 7, 2015)

B-b-b-but PS4 no gaemz Sony r worse den mfia nin10doh5lyfe


----------



## Veho (May 8, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> And meanwhile, I believe it was confirmed that the Playstation 4 has now reached 22.3 million consoles sold, as well as having sold 2 million units in the UK making it the fastest selling Sony console since the Playstation 2.
> 
> http://www.geeksnack.com/2015/05/05/playstation-4-sales-reach-2-million-uk/


Oh yeah? Too bad consoles are dead   



Spoiler: Read 'em and weep, peasants  ;O;


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2015)

Veho said:


> Oh yeah? Too bad consoles are dead
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Read 'em and weep, peasants ;O;


 
Oh boy. Do you imagine the amount of butthurting and #PC MASTERRACE it would have been creating if it was in front page? 
*GASP*


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2015)

Veho said:


> Oh yeah? Too bad consoles are dead


I'd love to see those make-believe benchmarks that show PC's in the same price range as the PS4/XBO running games at superior quality/superior framerate. I'm sorry, but this _"theory"_ was already tested by Digital Trends and it's just false at this point in time.


> _"While the most extreme computers will remain more powerful than the next-gen consoles, *gamers lacking a bottomless bank account may look at the Xbox One and PlayStation 4 with envy*. The graphics fidelity generated by both is impressive for the price. *A brand new, $400 or $500 computer can’t hope to keep up*, and gaming rigs that are a few years old will also be behind the standard set by the newest gaming systems."
> _http://www.digitaltrends.com/computing/pc-vs-ps4-xbox-one-how-to-upgrade-pc/


I double-checked them on that and they're right, it's genuinely hard to match or beat the performance of the PS4/XBO without passing the $500 mark, even when using discounts on Newegg.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 9, 2015)

There is a line of logic that argues that as everybody needs a PC* that the $300 you spend on a basic internet and office stuff can be added onto the $500.

*3 years ago when I first heard that might have been OK. These days I quite often see people use their phones/tablets as their primary personal computing device. Indeed someone's PC dies and I get a call a few days later sometimes or usually in the morning or the following day, someone's tablet (phones I can see as some people seem to think it is worth having one) goes on the blink and watch me get called out on Sunday night.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 9, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> There is a line of logic that argues that as everybody needs a PC* that the $300 you spend on a basic internet and office stuff can be added onto the $500.


I suppose that's one way to look at it, but keep in mind that a basic _"office tasks/browsing only"_ PC can be bought for sub-$200, really. All most people need is just a raggedy laptop with shit specs - it's a far cry from a _"gaming PC"_.


----------



## chavosaur (May 16, 2015)

Xbox One outsells PS4 last month 

We like to take our victories while they last here in the silver medal club


----------



## Foxi4 (May 16, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Xbox One outsells PS4 last month
> 
> We like to take our victories while they last here in the silver medal club


At least you have a medal, some are still running in the race. ;O;


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2015)

;O;


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 16, 2015)

Veho said:


> ;O;


I kek'd


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 16, 2015)

Can Notch become any more smug? I really want to punch him in the mouth whenever I see him. Sure, because backwards compatibility on PC works so well, forget the thousands of games and applications that no longer work natively on contemporary desktops like 16-bit software, booter software or stuff that was synced to the CPU and as such is a turbo-mess on a modern desktop - all this has to be either emulated or booted on and older computer. Seriously, he made one game that didn't suck dick and now he's Internet Jesus - fuck you, Markus, you're a goddamn neckbeard.


----------



## Veho (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Qtis (Jun 16, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> Can Notch become any more smug? I really want to punch him in the mouth whenever I see him. Sure, because backwards compatibility on PC works so well, forget the thousands of games and applications that no longer work natively on contemporary desktops like 16-bit software, booter software or stuff that was synced to the CPU and as such is a turbo-mess on a modern desktop - all this has to be either emulated or booted on and older computer. Seriously, he made one game that didn't suck dick and now he's Internet Jesus - fuck you, Markus, you're a goddamn neckbeard.


Oh you mean Steam selling games that won't work on modern OSs and giving 0 support for them? Shit like this is the reason GoG and co are in the market..


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 16, 2015)

Qtis said:


> Oh you mean Steam selling games that won't work on modern OSs and giving 0 support for them? Shit like this is the reason GoG and co are in the market..


At least non-working Steam purchases can be returned now, so no harm no foul. Though I do feel a little bad for people who got burned before and can't fix it now.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2015)

In this episode of "Nintendo has no clue" Miyamoto acknowledges the Wii U as a failure and... blames a high price point and tablets for "stealing its thunder":

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/2015/06/tablets_stole_the_wii_us_thunder_laments_shigeru_miyamoto

Their next system is going to be "affordable", which in tech speak roughly translates to "outdated and underpowered". Great. ;O;


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 24, 2015)

So Wii U. 2012 release, practically 2013 release. 2011 announcement.

ipad, far from the first tablet or even modern take on tablets at the time but arguably the thing that it rose up on the back of, early 2010 release.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 24, 2015)

I suppose the SoC was already made by that time since it takes a while to design, or at least it was in advanced stages of development, but that brings me no joy since it's still underpowered. If a meager performance increase over last gen is all you have to offer, quit while you're ahead.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 27, 2015)

http://m.uk.ign.com/articles/2015/0...sole-over-worries-of-competitors-taking-ideas

What ideas? How to make a poor console?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 28, 2015)

Maybe they are worried about a piss take e3 video.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 13, 2015)

I dont know where the Shit GBAtemp says submission thing is anymore but here
https://gbatemp.net/members/jiehfeng.312532/#profile-post-18214


----------



## Vipera (Jul 13, 2015)

And people really ask me why I don't take 14 years old seriously.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 13, 2015)

Bortz said:


> I dont know where the Shit GBAtemp says submission thing is anymore but here
> https://gbatemp.net/members/jiehfeng.312532/#profile-post-18214


That... is the dumbest thing.

@Guild McCommunist Help.


----------



## Monado_III (Aug 31, 2015)

Vipera said:


> And people really ask me why I don't take 14 years old seriously.


This, and I'm 14, it was genuinely painful with all the stupidity I saw on a daily basis in Grade 8, I have a feeling Grade 9 will be worse if anything. Some examples from last year: "Why isn't my computer connecting to the internet? *has internet disabled*" "So A^2 + B^2 = C^2, so A*2 + B*2 = C?"


----------



## mgrev (Sep 28, 2015)

Monado_III said:


> This, and I'm 14, it was genuinely painful with all the stupidity I saw on a daily basis in Grade 8, I have a feeling Grade 9 will be worse if anything. Some examples from last year: "Why isn't my computer connecting to the internet? *has internet disabled*" "So A^2 + B^2 = C^2, so A*2 + B*2 = C?"


my god, this describes so much

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Monado_III said:


> This, and I'm 14, it was genuinely painful with all the stupidity I saw on a daily basis in Grade 8, I have a feeling Grade 9 will be worse if anything. Some examples from last year: "Why isn't my computer connecting to the internet? *has internet disabled*" "So A^2 + B^2 = C^2, so A*2 + B*2 = C?"


sig'd btw


----------



## Monado_III (Sep 28, 2015)

mgrev said:


> my god, this describes so much
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


lol, thanks


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 1, 2016)

What is this?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 1, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> What is this?


What are you?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 1, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> What are you?


I am a meatball who bathes himself in marinara sauce.


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 13, 2016)

Flame bait news?
http://gbatemp.net/threads/50-dead-...ss-shooting-worst-in-us-history.430687/page-6
The fact that Tigran is not banned still shocks me.
All he did was flame bait.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 13, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> Flame bait news?
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/50-dead-...ss-shooting-worst-in-us-history.430687/page-6
> The fact that Tigran is not banned still shocks me.
> All he did was flame bait.


Don't worry


Luglige said:


> Muslim people aren't a race its a religon! GET YOUR FRICKING FACTS STRAIGHT!
> Second, as for @Tigran Stop flamebaiting please. Just cause you're an oldie doesn't give you the rights to break rules.
> Learn how to Temp kiddies, kthxbye
> 
> Also listen, please, Religon isn't what we're talking about. We're talking about the rights and the destruction of homesexual people. We don't need to hear your christain crap. Listen, I'm christain. Ok. But listen, if you want this fricking crap on wall to end. We need to focus on Terriosts. Also, In the islam side. As I am not bias to ANY party. I will say that no one should be judged by humans. They should be judged by the god they believe in. And,  finnally. Don't get the idea if you're muslim you're a terriost! Christains can be terriosts. Ever heard the term "Don't drink the koolaid" Yeah that came from a mass suicide in Africa from a CHRISTAIN EXTREMISTS! So please stop.


----------



## Feeling it! (Jun 13, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Don't worry


People change - Red Hot Chili Pepper~


----------



## Noctosphere (May 6, 2017)

what is this thread about?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> what is this thread about?


Flamebait news that isn't posted.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 6, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Flamebait news that isn't posted.


flamebait news?
like my Nintendo 1DS thread?


----------



## VinsCool (May 6, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> flamebait news?
> like my Nintendo 1DS thread?


He said flamebait, not literal garbage.


----------



## Noctosphere (May 6, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> He said flamebait, not literal garbage.


whats the difference vinny?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 6, 2017)

Flamebait news = actual "news" stories, you spewing shit from your mouth = shitposting.


----------

